# Qld Xmas Case Swap 2007



## sqyre

QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
1st December 2007...
Sqyres's Shed Woodhill, Beaudesert, Qld.

All Welcome.. Only 26 permitted in swap, once full add your name to the Reserves list.

If you just want to come along for a few beers and a good time, put your name down as an Attendee...

There will be a Pig on the spit as well as a Huge Breakfast and a miriad of nibblies from all ends of the earth..

There will be a small Fee for Attendee's/ Attending Swappers to cover costs for the Pig,food,etc... all costs will be disclosed and agreed apon before the Swap date..
*UPDATE - $20 per person.. see post #464*

*Please post your intentions as well as what nibbles /food and if your bringing a (KEG) within the Topic.... or pm/email me and i will update the list as necessary...
*Sqyre..

*Swappers
*1. Screwtop - *(KEG)*AG: Newcastle Brown Ale +Smoked Kabana
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen (not Attending)
3. Bonj - Bright Ale 
4. NickB - *(KEG)*-AAA (yet to be named....ohhh, mysterious...!)
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA +Nuts & Bolts
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - *(KEG-D Saaz / Simcoe APA) *English Pale Ale...+German Beer Cakes
8. Frogman - *(KEG)* K+K APA
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag)
10.Winkle*+1* - *(KEG)* - Acerola Wheat (wild yeast infections permitting)
11.Troy - belgian wit *(KEG)*
12.Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA(not Attending)
13.Sqyre*+1* - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone
15.StillScottish - *(KEG)* - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
16.FNQ BUNYIP - Sending a Case up to him
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - (not attending) Probably a porter
19.Jimmyjack(not attending) - Case donation
20.Kevnlis - (not Attending)TBA
21.Locked out
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale +Jerky.

*Swap List Closed (no more swappers required)*

*Attendees:
*1.Ross *(KEG) *
2. Nevermore
3. Snow *(KEG) *and a 2nd BBQ.
4. Incider*+1* - Rellenos


*Stats: 
26 Attendees..
0 spots Available in the case swap
14 beers on tap..*


----------



## bonj

Well let me be the first to say that I would love to have a beer or 17 at Sqyre's awesome shed. I missed last years, and after seeing the shed in person a few weeks ago, I reckon it would be a perfect place for the Xmas swap.... if Sqyre can do something about the grand canyon behind his house courtesy of a wild ride in an excavator.


----------



## WildaYeast

Grand venue; great hosts. (But short memory if he's willing to have all over again?) Early notice is great. Should give PP time to get here if he starts now!


----------



## Screwtop

I Bee 4 it Brucey,

Love the logo!!!!

Thinking about warm QLD weather helps at present. Sitting out in the open in the van park camp table at Wagga Wagga so the farrrrking Didji-WiFi will work (shit system) typing away and getting weird looks, no brew left, no imported beers left from SA, drinking crap premixed cans of Scotch and shitty dry ginger ale to keep warm.


----------



## InCider

If you had not suggested it, I would have had to blackmail you. :lol: 

And I would need more ammo as we already know Renae is 'with tadpole' and the name that has been picked is "sean patrick".  

So, I thankyou Sqyre (and thankyou more Mrs Sqyre (a nod is a as good as a wink to a blind man) for your most generous offer.
:beer: 
Please may we start the roster for the the goat soon. I'd like to see the billy boil!  

Best Etc,

In*Jimbooma2007"Cider.


----------



## bonj

On the banks of the Murrumbidgee... No swimming at Wagga "beach" this time of year. :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

Travelling upstream as fast as possible, was on the banks of the Murray two nights ago, further down the Murrumbidgee last night. Sick of drinking everyone elses used beer.


----------



## browndog

Sqyres...Sqyres..Sqyres...Sqyres...You looking for a second paddle there Bruce? hopefully this time I'll be able to maintain my usual reserved composure and be able to help out with the breakfast bonfire (right Pumpy, I knew it would lead to pain and misery putting the 1/2 fried bacon on the grill) Really looking forward to it Renae and Bruce. But I have to focus my energies on Winkles place in the not too distant future.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross

Certainly has my backing :super: 
A fantastic venue & hosts to match....Careful Sqyre, it may become a permanent venue....i hope  

cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre

Thanks guys,





browndog said:


> But I have to focus my energies on Winkles place in the not too distant future.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



good point Browndog, i have no intention of taking the focus off Winkles xmas in july.. (well i hope i havent..i probably should have left this post untill after the July meet..sorry Winkle  ) 

I just want to know if you guys are happy to have it here..i have a lot of work to do to get ready..and knowing it will be here will help me get my finger out and get it done..

*Perhaps we could refrain from details untill after Winkle's meet, and if people can just let me know if they are happy/unhappy with the venue being here..that would be great...  *



Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> If you had not suggested it, I would have had to blackmail you.
> 
> And I would need more ammo as we already know Renae is 'with tadpole' and the name that has been picked is "sean patrick".
> 
> So, I thankyou Sqyre (and thankyou more Mrs Sqyre (a nod is a as good as a wink to a blind man) for your most generous offer.
> :beer:
> Please may we start the roster for the the goat soon. I'd like to see the billy boil!
> 
> Best Etc,
> 
> In*Jimbooma2007"Cider.





I have booked you your "usual" goat sean...

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

Thanks mate, it really gets my goat when someone books ahead of me. :blink: 

InCider  



sqyre said:


> I have booked you your "usual" goat sean...
> 
> Sqyre...


----------



## frogman

InCider said:


> Thanks mate, it really gets my goat when someone books ahead of me. :blink:
> 
> InCider




Bar bra is very upset. She thought you and her had something special last year.

FROGMAN :blink:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Oh, Bruce & Renae , Wow.. I would love to have another at your top establishment..
Befor the view to the South changes from the rolling hills to a sea of iron roofs..

Mrs Bunyip has indicated that she might like to also attend. I'm not giving any encoragement on that though. ( She can put a fair dent in a keg on her own)  

Just give the date and I'll work out our logistics..

I asume that Prawns would get me a place (fairly high up)on the goat register.. 

Cheers Brucey, allready looking forwad to it.

:beer:


----------



## winkle

Good on yer for putting your hand up Sqyre, even though you should know better.
Remind me not to start 3 hours early this time.


----------



## InCider

No fair Ned - without Pat, my sister is not a bargaining chip worth shit!

Maybe Sqyre can get more goats for 'shearing'... he he he he... (use Kiwi Greg's accent)



FNQ Bunyip said:


> I asume that Prawns would get me a place (fairly high up)on the goat register..


----------



## stillscottish

I'll be there. Can't wait to see that Stairway to Heaven.

Campbell


----------



## PistolPatch

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Mrs Bunyip has indicated that she might like to also attend.





stillscottish said:


> Can't wait to see that Stairway to Heaven.



Might be safer to just bring the prawns Ned? :blink:


----------



## sqyre

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Oh, Bruce & Renae , Wow.. I would love to have another at your top establishment..
> Befor the view to the South changes from the rolling hills to a sea of iron roofs..
> 
> Mrs Bunyip has indicated that she might like to also attend. I'm not giving any encoragement on that though. ( She can put a fair dent in a keg on her own)
> 
> Just give the date and I'll work out our logistics..
> 
> I asume that Prawns would get me a place (fairly high up)on the goat register..
> 
> Cheers Brucey, allready looking forwad to it.



No worries Ned, if you find yourself stuck for a couple of days accomidation your welcome to use our spare room...but be warned..or youngest delivers a daily 3am wakeup call..

I also see no reason why your other half cannot attend..(unless you can think of a good reason) although if you can only afford 2 seats on the plane the prawns may have to take preference..  



Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

Looks like its about time to give this thread a "BUMP"

and start talking some dates..I'm guessing somewhere around the start of December is the go..

we have-

1st of December

8th of December

or 15th of December



I should have done a Poll but i already started this thread ages ago..

So let me know your Preferences..



Sqyre..


----------



## bconnery

My work Christmas party is usually around the 15th time so I would vote for an early one, 1st or 8th


----------



## troydo

i vote ...



YES 



Troy


----------



## Chad

My work X-Mas party is always the first weekend of Dec, so the 1st is no good for me. The other dates are fine.


----------



## winkle

Good luck finding a date that suits everyone. 8th is out for me - sons 18th birthday (same day as the work PU  ).


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Ok set a date , might just have to pull straws to get one and we can all do our best to attend.. 

funny was only chatting to brew wench on the weekend about brewing up my case soooon so it can age a bit...

Bring it on sqyre

cheers Ned


----------



## bconnery

I would think that those of us with Friday night "clashes" wouldn't take precendence over direct clashes like birthday parties. 

I'd prefer not to back up Fri/Sat but if I have to just HTFU...


----------



## Snow

Squyre,

the 1st or the 8th are good for me. I won't be participating in the case swap this time, though.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Zizzle

Name a date, I'll make time for you Brucie


----------



## Tyred

At the moment, I am fine with any of the above dates. 

I'm unsure if I'll be participating in the case swap at the moment.


----------



## Mothballs

The 1st or the 8th are good for me. Maybe we should have a pre xmas case swap meet working bee to finish the deck


----------



## browndog

Any of those dates are good for me.

lets get it on

Browndog


----------



## NickB

1st or 8th are OK for me, but i can swap my work shifts if the 15th is the go...just so long as we have it locked in nice and early!

Cheers


----------



## sqyre

Just so everyone is aware.. we will work out the menu later on and i will supply everything..

We will split the costs evenly which you guys can fix me up on the day.Same as last year.

And yes there will be a pig...  









Sqyre...


----------



## Jye

O'man that was good.






Any date is good with me.


----------



## InCider

InCider and his Sister are easy for either date. :blink: 

And anytime in December is good for me.


----------



## microbe

I'll try and wrangle a pass out from SWMBO but my work PU is in Melbourne on the 8th and my tix are booked already.

cheers,

microbe


----------



## bonj

I have checked my extremely busy schedule, and I only free on any of those dates... 

Count me in... anything else can take a jump... I'm not missing this


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> and start talking some dates..I'm guessing somewhere around the start of December is the go..
> 
> we have-
> 
> 1st of December
> 
> 8th of December
> 
> or 15th of December
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



Egads! I can't make the 15th! = SWAMBO's birthday. I'd be pushing my luck after have the July Case Swap on our anniversary....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> Just so everyone is aware.. we will work out the menu later on and i will supply everything..
> 
> We will split the costs evenly which you guys can fix me up on the day.Same as last year.
> 
> And yes there will be a pig...
> 
> View attachment 14873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre...




Note the smile on the Pig.....Incider made it one very happy pig.... B) 



Might have to come up for a trip north...under the guise of " Just going to get some brew stuff from Ross...see ya in 3 days..."


----------



## Ross

1st is best for me, but will make any day chosen.

Suggest you set a day Sqyre, as you're hosting & lets get it on....   


Cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre

Ross said:


> 1st is best for me, but will make any day chosen.
> 
> Suggest you set a day Sqyre, as you're hosting & lets get it on....
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Yes well i think the 15th is definatly out...

i would prefer the 8th myself but the 1st is fine too...i will wait and see if we can best suit the majority.

if it goes bad eaither way i will then make a call...  

We will definatly have a date by close of buisness next week.. i will give everyone a chance to check thier schedule and or work commitments..

Sqyre...


----------



## Ross

Maybe set up a new thread with a straight poll choice between 1st & 8th.

Will save you the headachce of having to make the call...

cheers Ross


----------



## Fents

quoted again just for clarity. damn i love pig in all its glory. i'd never move to Qld (too slow pace) but serious guys you've got your shit sorted. have a ******* wild day and get absolutley sideways, talk shit and eat loads..i expect drunken photo's and reports on that lovely beast in that photo (yes im aware its not the same oink). :super:


----------



## frogman

Any date is fine with me.

Cheers FROGMAN.

BRING IT ON


----------



## sqyre

Ross said:


> Maybe set up a new thread with a straight poll choice between 1st & 8th.
> 
> Will save you the headachce of having to make the call...
> 
> cheers Ross



I have a Poll going.. just the old fasioned kind..names and ticks in columns on a bit of paper..  

She'll be right..we will just see how we go...i learnt from last year you cant please everyone..

so if i have to make a hard call i'll just make it..and if that doesnt suit everyone i apologise in advance..

But i will attempt to cover the wishes of as many as i can..  

As for the guys who cant make it that day that i decide, you have 3 months to persuade whatever you have on to change thier date..  

Surely you can pospone that liver transplant untill the following weekend...  



Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

Dammit! i just had a look at the Vic swap posts and they are getting in to it...

The Qld swaps are second to none so we better get our poo together..

There still a few regulars who havent been on for a while so if you guys hear from anyone tell them to get thier arses on here and let me know if they can make it for the 1st or 8th.. :beerbang: 



Lets get this party started!!!  

heres a flash back to last years list of favorites..



> 1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
> 4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
> 6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed )
> 7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
> 8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
> 9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
> 12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
> 14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
> 16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
> 18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 19. C Brissybrew
> 20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 21. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
> 23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
> 24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
> 25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD
> 
> Attending / Reserves
> 
> 27. FNQBunyip
> 28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 29. Brizbrew.





Lets see if we can better it!!!

Sqyre..


----------



## Screwtop

1st. Suits me best out of 1st and 8th.



> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 25.
> 26.



Are we limiting it to 26 swap entries again?
Pet bottles again?


----------



## Chad

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26.

I may not be able to make it, but I would still like to put in a case.


----------



## bonj

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.


----------



## NickB

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort h34r
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.


----------



## browndog

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... h34r: )


----------



## Jye

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... h34r: )


----------



## bconnery

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7.BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... h34r: )

Come on. You have MONTHS to earn the brownie points


----------



## frogman

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


----------



## Ross

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


----------



## winkle

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


----------



## troydo

And i cant wait!


1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )



Sqyre stuff it I'll stay for both the 1st and the 8th , its the swap week..
Cheers


----------



## sqyre

*Case Swap*

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )




*Attendee's*

27.Sqyre





FNQ Bunyip said:


> Sqyre stuff it I'll stay for both the 1st and the 8th , its the swap week..
> Cheers



DECEMBERFEST!!! :super: 



If you guys dont mind, i'm going to hold off from being in the actual swap as i reckon i'm going to be flat-out right up till the date..

If there is room left and i find the time i might jump in closer to the date.

So i'm an attendee for the moment



Sqyre...


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> If you guys dont mind, i'm going to hold off from being in the actual swap as i reckon i'm going to be flat-out right up till the date..
> 
> If there is room left and i find the time i might jump in closer to the date.
> 
> So i'm an attendee for the moment
> 
> Sqyre...



Yes we do mind  

Nearly 3 months till the swap & you're going to be too busy to brew a batch.... Come on Sqyre HTFU  


cheers Ross


----------



## mobrien

8th would suit me better.....

But this year I'm in!


Case Swap

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12. Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.
14.
15.
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )




Attendee's

27.Sqyre


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sqyre

If I am going to make an effort to attend then YOU had better get some beer brewed


HTFU...


----------



## sqyre

Wingey Ross said:


> Yes we do mind
> 
> Nearly 3 months till the swap & you're going to be too busy to brew a batch.... Come on Sqyre HTFU
> 
> cheers Ross







Sooky Stu said:


> If I am going to make an effort to attend then YOU had better get some beer brewed
> 
> 
> HTFU...





Fine... i will be in the swap.. <_< 

Gee, i hope still get time to service the spit..might have to get a smaller pig this year...

A couple of guys may have to miss out..

NOW YOU HTFU...  



Sqyre...  

Case Swap

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12. Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - 
14.
15.
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )




Attendee's

27.


----------



## bindi

If it's the 1st I can't make it, the 8th is clear [so far]. I will only bottle if I can make it to the swap.

A Strong Belgian Ale.


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

8th is preferred, but can make the 1st

Case Swap

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12. Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - 
14. Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
Attendee's

27.
[/quote]


----------



## browndog

8th is preferred, but can make the 1st

Case Swap

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12. Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - 
14. Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
Attendee's

27.
[/quote]

In light of our excellent effort at Winkles place I would like to offer the services of myself and the brothers Smith to run the swap again. B) 
Good to see your name down there Matt!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye

browndog said:


> In light of our excellent effort at Winkles place I would like to offer the services of myself and the brothers Smith to run the swap again. B)



It was all you BD :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Good to hear from you fella's... :beer: 

Browndog, you ARE THE MAN.. :beerbang: 



Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

FIXED UP UPDATE...

*Case Swap*

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12. Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - 
14. Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale 
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
*Attendee's
*
27.
[/quote]


----------



## WildaYeast

Nothing on the Calendar at the moment, but SWMBO says school ends on the 7th for our son, so 8th might be better than the 1st for me. I missed out on July, so will have to figure some way to make it, either way...

Brian


*Case Swap*

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - 
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale 
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.
22.
23.
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
*Attendee's
*
27.


----------



## BrewWench

Looking forward to attending and submitting my beer .
Cheers BrewWench :beer: 


1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - 
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale 
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.
18.
19.
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.
23.
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
Attendee's

27.


----------



## Batz

The list is filling fast
We need to secure a date within the next few weeks as it will alter the outcome of who can make the swap.


Batz


----------



## Wrenny

Any date is good for me. But the sooner it is locked in the better (so that I can turn down other offers)


1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.
19.
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.
23.
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
Attendee's

27.



Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## Batz

Perhaps we could bung a poll on this thread with the two dates?
Majority wins? Seem fair?


Batz


----------



## bconnery

Batz said:


> Perhaps we could bung a poll on this thread with the two dates?
> Majority wins? Seem fair?
> 
> 
> Batz



Seems about the only way. 1st or 8th works for me but we have to pick one eventually and sooner is better I think...


----------



## Zizzle

I've been holding off putting my name on, but jeez it filled up quickly.
Just looking at it, there is only three names that I don't know will be bringing an AG beer. I like those odds. 

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.
19.
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.
23.
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


----------



## AndrewQLD

Will be making a monumental effort to get to this swap, I'm not going to miss out this time.

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.
23.
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> Will be making a monumental effort to get to this swap, I'm not going to miss out this time.
> 
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - TBA
> 4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Ross - Beer
> 10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre -
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18. TidalPete - TBA
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.Batz-Something from the cave
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )



Not sure if I can make it this year. It all depends on the date.

:beer:


----------



## Mothballs

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


I'm in. A great day beckons. :beer:


----------



## sqyre

OK People, i have started a Poll to decide the date..

the link is *HERE*.

Once you have voted please return to this thread (the thread you are in now) for all relevant postings.



Thanks

Sqyre..


----------



## Zizzle

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.*TidalPete - TBA*
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


Re-added our brewerhood tribal elder after mothballs decided to exclude him  

One slot left!


----------



## TidalPete

Zizzle said:


> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - TBA
> 4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Ross - Beer
> 10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre -
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.TidalPete - TBA
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.Batz-Something from the cave
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> Re-added our brewerhood tribal elder after mothballs decided to exclude him
> 
> One slot left!



Thanks for that Zizzle.  Shame on you Mothy.  

:beer:


----------



## Mothballs

Sorry Pete it was totally unintentional. I copied the previous list. :beer:


----------



## TidalPete

Mothballs said:


> Sorry Pete it was totally unintentional. I copied the previous list. :beer:



No worries mate. Just stirring the pudding.  

:beer:


----------



## Wrenny

All Grain from me. I've almost got the hang of it now. If I can't get the sh it taste out of it by then, at least I'll have a lot of people to tell me where I wen't wrong.


----------



## sqyre

Dont forget to vote!!!

26 people on list and 19 votes!!! 

if you dont vote i have to assume you dont like either of those days... :blink: oh well..

you have untill the end of the week, lets make it 5pm friday..

and which ever is greater we go with that one..oky doky?

in the event of a tie..well we'll see..



Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## onescooter

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.TidalPete - TBA
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Hi, would love to jump in and grab the last posi if that's ok.
Was thinking an all D Saaz pils.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Batz

It was not long ago these took a while to fill.

Brewers of Queensland unite  

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Well thats the quickest filling of the list i,ve seen...

For those who didnt make the list put yourself down as a Reserve in case someone pulls out.

And you dont have to be in the swap to attend you can still come along for a few (dozen) beers, a feed of Pig and a real good time...(see incider for the last bit and i dont mean the pig)



1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.TidalPete - TBA
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )


Reserves:







Attendees:





Sqyre...


----------



## frogman

Gees that was a quick filled list.
Maybe we should double batch it?
46 swapers.

Can you get a third floor on the shed before the swap?

FROGMAN.


----------



## InCider

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.TidalPete - TBA
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
27.InCider - I've never been down so low....(RESERVERESERVERESERVERESERVERESERVERESERVERESERVERESERVERESERVERESERVE)


----------



## Jye

InCider you know the rules  

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.TidalPete - TBA
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

*Reserves:*
InCider - I've never been down so low....

*Attendees:*


----------



## InCider

Jye said:


> InCider you know the rules



Just like sneaking into a nightclub....

But security got me!


----------



## Tyred

Jye said:


> InCider you know the rules
> 
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - TBA
> 4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Ross - Beer
> 10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre -
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.TidalPete - TBA
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.Batz-Something from the cave
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> *Reserves:*
> InCider - I've never been down so low....
> Tyred
> 
> *Attendees:*



Add myself in as a spare reserve.


----------



## Batz

Jye said:


> InCider - I've never been down so low....



I take that place if what people have been saying about me is true,and there's a few of them :wacko: 

BATZ


----------



## Paul H

Jye said:


> InCider you know the rules
> 
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - TBA
> 4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Ross - Beer
> 10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre -
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.TidalPete - TBA
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.Batz-Something from the cave
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> *Reserves:*
> InCider - I've never been down so low....
> Tyred
> Paul H
> 
> *Attendees:*


----------



## Jye

_WOO-HOO_ Pauls on the list


----------



## Zizzle

Jye said:


> InCider you know the rules



What, that AG brewers take priority over the K&K bludgers?


----------



## stillscottish

Fresh  off the plane from the Land of the Scot he dumps the suitcase, runs through to the computer and...................

Adds himself as reserve

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - TBA
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre -
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.TidalPete - TBA
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes.
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
InCider - I've never been down so low....
Tyred
Paul H
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else

Attendees:


----------



## sqyre

frogman said:


> Gees that was a quick filled list.
> Maybe we should double batch it?
> 46 swapers.
> 
> Can you get a third floor on the shed before the swap?
> 
> FROGMAN.



I'm working on it...trust me, i'm working on it... :huh: 

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

In addition to Porky, we'll still need snacks and brekky.


1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Ross - Beer
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - Farmland Lager
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.TidalPete - TBA
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
InCider "Early bird joins the swap!"
Tyred
Paul H
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else

Food:
InCider - Rellenos


----------



## Zizzle

Hey Brucey, what about food for the vegans


----------



## InCider

Zizzle said:


> Hey Brucey, what about food for the vegans



Pork is Vegan silly!

You enjoyed it last year!


----------



## Batz

Why not chuck a sheep on it this year,nice mutton.



Or would Barbra get upset?





Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Why not chuck a sheep on it this year,nice mutton.
> View attachment 14962
> 
> 
> Or would Barbra get upset?
> 
> View attachment 14963
> 
> Batz




Ummm Souvlakis Filis, poli kala!


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Why not chuck a sheep on it this year,nice mutton.
> View attachment 14962
> 
> 
> Or would Barbra get upset?
> 
> View attachment 14963
> 
> Batz



It could raise the culinary baa for sure!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Hogget goes great on a spit, much better than lamb


Zizzle...I will dig up a carrot ( organic ) and bring up so you dont feel left out in the Mega Feast


My only issue is, how will Incider cope with seeing a sheep being shafted and roasted...will we need sedatives for him... :unsure:


----------



## Ross

Guys, With most of you frequenting my place fairly regulary & exchanging beers with me all the time, I've decided it would be fairer to let someone else step into my place & enjoy the bottle swap - So I've elevated Incider into my spot.
I'll still be at the swap  & will be bringing a keg of my offering for the day. 


1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - Farmland Lager
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.TidalPete - TBA
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Batz-Something from the cave
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
Tyred
Paul H
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Hogget goes great on a spit, much better than lamb
> Zizzle...I will dig up a carrot ( organic ) and bring up so you dont feel left out in the Mega Feast
> My only issue is, how will Incider cope with seeing a sheep being shafted and roasted...will we need sedatives for him... :unsure:




Good Idea - Can anyone come up with a 2 tooth? should be a farm butcher close by your area Bruce.


----------



## Batz

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - Farmland Lager
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.TidalPete - TBA
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

I have to say I feel the same as Ross here,the swap does not anything anything for me really.
Of course I will bring a keg along to the event,so brewers can sample a Batz offering.
Well a spare spot is there,jump in quick !  

Batz


----------



## Zizzle

Ross said:


> Guys, With most of you frequenting my place fairly regulary & exchanging beers with me all the time, I've decided it would be fairer to let someone else step into my place & enjoy the bottle swap - So I've elevated Incider into my spot.



Boo!  

InCider you have 3 months to step up to AG.


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
> 4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
> 10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre - Farmland Lager
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> I have to say I feel the same as Ross here,the swap does not anything anything for me really.
> Of course I will bring a keg along to the event,so brewers can sample a Batz offering.
> Well a spare spot is there,jump in quick !
> 
> Batz



You are a bit of a pain beating me to this after reading Ross's post Batz. :angry:  
I feel that with the limited time I have available I cannot do justice to the high standards of the swap. I will have to pull out as well  & just come as an attendee & of course, bring along my el cheapo 10 litre keg of Black Stump Bitter for you all to get the runs with. 

Edit ------- by the way, keep the pig.

:beer:


----------



## Ross

TidalPete said:


> You are a bit of a pain beating me to this after reading Ross's post Batz.
> I feel that with the limited time I have available I cannot do justice to the high standards of the swap. I will have to pull out as well & just come as an attendee & of course, bring along my el cheapo 10 litre keg of Black Stump Bitter for you all to get the runs with.
> 
> :beer:



What a load of rot <_< There's over 2 & a half months to the swap. 

What's the matter with you guys? I just dropped out to make room for someone else but you guys just don't want to be in it.  If a space becomes available I'll be back in :beer: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete

Ross said:


> What a load of rot. There's over 2 & a half months to the swap.
> 
> What's the matter with you guys? I just dropped out to make room for someone else



As I have done Ross. Really, time is getting away from me ATM & I would rather give way for fresh blood (so to speak) so as to give somebody new a chance to enjoy the experience.  Sorry if I have upset anyone.  

:beer:


----------



## stillscottish

Brewing, brewing, brewing!!!


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> I just dropped out to make room for someone else but you guys just don't want to be in it.  If a space becomes available I'll be back in :beer:
> Cheers Ross




Makes sense to me,if I don't want to be in it let someone else who does take my place.

Batz


----------



## InCider

Ross said:


> Guys, With most of you frequenting my place fairly regulary & exchanging beers with me all the time, I've decided it would be fairer to let someone else step into my place & enjoy the bottle swap - So I've elevated Incider into my spot.
> I'll still be at the swap  & will be bringing a keg of my offering for the day.
> 
> cheers Ross




Thanks Ross, very much appreciated   

InCider.


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My only issue is, how will Incider cope with seeing a sheep being shafted and roasted...will we need sedatives for him... :unsure:








(that could show I enjoy it too) :blink:


----------



## sqyre

I couldnt care less if there wasnt a swap...

I originally didn't want to participate in the swap due to the fact i will more than likely be flat out brewing to have my Font fully charged for the event and i have a Deck thats bigger than the shed to build in time for the date.. but what shits me is that i copped a HTFU when i offered to stand aside.. :angry: 



If you dont want to be in it..DONT BE IN IT!!! 

The idea of case swaps is to try new and interesting beers that you can brew yourself and sample and offer honest opinions on how you perceive thier beers and possibly offer advice on how they can improve, if it needs it.

Now its understandable that the more "experienced" brewers have possibly brewed every beer under the sun and its few and far between something new and interesting actually pops up. Although it would be nice for a few experianced brewers to be in the swap for giving opinions to the newer brewers.

However this is something that seems to go on at the swap meet anyway...

Perhaps we can form a judging panel and have a "what do you think of my beer" event before the evening drunken stuper sets in..  



But like i said If you dont feel like being in the swap...you dont have to be in the swap..

and remember...

YOU DONT NEED TO BE IN THE SWAP TO COME TO THE FESTIVITIES... 



Sqyre...


----------



## jimmyjack

Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - Farmland Lager
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna 
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
Tyred
Paul H
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else


----------



## Wrenny

What a bunch of gentlemen.

I must admit, I was hoping to swap a case of my best effort so far (ie still needs some practice) for 25 of the finest out there. But being my first case swap, and having not done half a dozen AG's yet, I'm sure it will be all good.

And if I can put a dent in Ross and Batz's kegs, and whatever else is out there, I'll be a happy man.

Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## sqyre

Wrenny said:


> What a bunch of gentlemen.
> 
> I must admit, I was hoping to swap a case of my best effort so far (ie still needs some practice) for 25 of the finest out there. But being my first case swap, and having not done half a dozen AG's yet, I'm sure it will be all good.
> 
> And if I can put a dent in Ross and Batz's kegs, and whatever else is out there, I'll be a happy man.
> 
> Cheers,
> Wrenny





Wrenny, if we get something similar to last years effort in the way of Beer brought...

I think you will thororly enjoy yourself... :super: 



Sqyre....


----------



## bonj

We seem to have a substantial number of reserves for this swap.

What is the possibility of running an extra swap? That way the reserves can participate in a swap, and it also opens up the possibility for some of the prolific brewers to potentially participate in both.

What do all ya'll think?


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> We seem to have a substantial number of reserves for this swap.
> 
> What is the possibility of running an extra swap? That way the reserves can participate in a swap, and it also opens up the possibility for some of the prolific brewers to potentially participate in both.
> 
> What do all ya'll think?



Once Sqyre sets the date I'm guessing quite a few will drop out.


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> Once Sqyre sets the date I'm guessing quite a few will drop out.



Yes i agree a few might, and a few usually do before the date too..



Dont forget you have untill tommorrow 5pm to vote...(might apply for a job at Australian Idol)



Sqyre...


----------



## troydo

date doesnt matter i'll be there!

im hoping to keep asside a few bottles of all of my ag's up till that point for some "analysis" by the experienced folks around the hills


----------



## browndog

Sqyre is probably on the money about dropouts and reserves evening things up when the date is announced. For myself, I reckon all the blokes that went to Sqyres place last year will be doing whatever it takes to make it to this years do. It was just that good. FWIW I was having such a great time I was happily passed out in my car before the pig was served, then ressurected some time later to happily launch myself into oblivion (check my avatar for proof) If it ends up that way, I think Bonj may be onto a good idea with the reserve swap thingy, its VERY early days yet and we have a virtual plethora of brewers.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Wrenny

Better than a virtual plethora of brewers, we've got a very real plethora of brewers (unless some of the members on this forum are some kind of computer virus on the internet that has evolved and begun conversing with the rest of us).

This shidig is sounding better and better. Passing out in my car is one of my favourite past times.


----------



## NickB

Hehehe, think I took out the title for car passing-out at the July swap. Working hard, and building up for another tilt at the Xmas swap.... Now, off to do some training (in the form of a few AAA's - don't you just love Thursday's off work  )


----------



## Tyred

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - Farmland Lager
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
Paul H
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else

Moved myself up into 18.


----------



## sqyre

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - Farmland Lager <--- WTF!!! IN-CID-ER!!!! bastard.. :angry: 
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
Paul H
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else


----------



## sqyre

Ok quick List adjustment.

Paul H is in..

Ross and Batz attending...

1 more more out and your in Mr Scottish.



1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA 
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Attendees:
1.Ross (bringing a keg)
2.Batz (bringing a keg)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)


----------



## Screwtop

Zizzle said:


> Boo!
> 
> InCider you have 3 months to step up to AG.




I volunteer my system InCider. Take the wort home in a cube, you can leave it to open ferment in the man shed if you want. 

I hope the other states are taking a peek at our swap thread - we have a problem here in the Sunshine State guys - too many brewers

I for one think that is faarking fantastic. :beer:


----------



## deckedoutdaz

Well i for one of the local southerner brew brothers, is going to do my best just to drop into your wet and muggy sticky state for a few days just to try some of these beers, then come home and tell people i really cant remember getting back on the plane to come home...so coun't me in on attending as a attendee...will PM you Squire for further details....

Daz


----------



## Screwtop

deckedoutdaz said:


> Well i for one of the local southerner brew brothers, is going to do my best just to drop into your wet and muggy sticky state for a few days just to try some of these beers, then come home and tell people i really cant remember getting back on the plane to come home...so coun't me in on attending as a attendee...will PM you Squire for further details....
> 
> Daz









Great stuff!


----------



## NickB

Hey,

is anyone else looking forward to the "Battle of the Avatars" between TidalPete and deckedoutdaz? I am! Bring your boxing gloves fellas.... h34r:


----------



## sqyre

deckedoutdaz said:


> Well i for one of the local southerner brew brothers, is going to do my best just to drop into your wet and muggy sticky state for a few days just to try some of these beers, then come home and tell people i really cant remember getting back on the plane to come home...so coun't me in on attending as a attendee...will PM you Squire for further details....
> 
> Daz



How awesome is that!!!! Welcome aboard Mate!!! :super: 



1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA 
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Attendees:
1.Ross (bringing a keg)
2.Batz (bringing a keg)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> I volunteer my system InCider. Take the wort home in a cube, you can leave it to open ferment in the man shed if you want.
> 
> I hope the other states are taking a peek at our swap thread - we have a problem here in the Sunshine State guys - too many brewers
> 
> I for one think that is faarking fantastic. :beer:



I'll take you up on your offer - if I can use your expertise we can make a brew like Sqyres - Farmland lager ROFl!

InCider.


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> Ok quick List adjustment.
> 
> Paul H is in..
> 
> Ross and Batz attending...
> 
> 1 more more out and your in Mr Scottish.
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
> 4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
> 10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre - TBA
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.Tyred - Probably a porter
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.Paul H
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> Reserves:
> StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else
> Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
> 
> Attendees:
> 1.Ross (bringing a keg)
> 2.Batz (bringing a keg)
> 3.Tidalpete (*too green sorry*)


----------



## bonj

Swan Export clone... lmao! Good one InCider.

Actually I was thinking about trying a VB Mid clone. I know winkle would enjoy that one :unsure: :lol:

So winkle, is your Tooheys Blue clone going to be carbonated water? What an easy brew!


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Hey,
> 
> is anyone else looking forward to the "Battle of the Avatars" between TidalPete and deckedoutdaz? I am! Bring your boxing gloves fellas....



Was told for a fact that you wear your boxing gloves to bed Nick. A nice young bloke like you.  
How do you hold your beers?? :unsure:  

:beer:


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> Swan Export clone... lmao! Good one InCider.
> 
> Actually I was thinking about trying a VB Mid clone. I know winkle would enjoy that one :unsure: :lol:
> 
> So winkle, is your Tooheys Blue clone going to be carbonated water? What an easy brew!



Ssshhhh, it's to style anyways.


----------



## bindi

InCider you can also brew at my place, the bus you catch goes past here , do you still catch the bus?.
What am I saying? He will put a large hole in my beers on tap whilst brewing.
If you can wait until the boil your welcome, I don't drink and brew any more [until the boil that is] I have done some weird sh$t brewing "socially confused".

Edit typos.


----------



## Snow

Just to formally confirm my intentions as an attendee! After last year, I couldn't miss this one!

Cheers - Snow.


1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA 
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Attendees:
1.Ross (bringing a keg)
2.Batz (bringing a keg)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz 
5.Snow (bringing a keg)


----------



## sqyre

Oky Doky we have achieved a date!!!Like it or lump it.. the vote has decreed that the..QLD XMAS CASE SWAPwill be held on the1st of DECEMBER!!!Sqyre... (and apparently the new format doesnt like the Enter Key....)


----------



## NickB

TidalPete said:


> How do you hold your beers?? :unsure:



Usually one in each hand, and shirtload in the belly.... h34r:

Let's make the night a tag-team battle, first to be knocked out gets to sleep in the car


----------



## altstart

I can make the Ist as an attendee Whoopee
Altstart


1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Attendees:
1.Ross (bringing a keg)
2.Batz (bringing a keg)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5 Altstart will bring a keg


----------



## InCider

If Sqyre were a man, he'd post!


----------



## sqyre

For some reason the new format doesnt work for me... could someone add snow to the last list and move jimmyjack down to Atendees pleaseThanks Sqyre... idiot..ican post just the enter key doesnt record the next line down and the whole friggin post comesas one line...dammit!!! and none of the drop down boxes work either


----------



## Tyred

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else


Attendees:
1. Ross (bringing a keg)
2. Batz (bringing a keg)
3. Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4. Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart will bring a keg
6. Snow (bringing a keg)
7. Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Deleted frivolous posts and comments. I think the list is now current.


----------



## bindi

QLD XMAS CASE SWAPwill be held on the1st of DECEMBER!!!Sqyre...

Ok , as I said in an early post I am out if it's the 1st as there is no way I can make it.

Off topic.
I can't get any of the old functions like emotions, bold print etc to work now.


----------



## winkle

Whoo, I'm there!
PS Can anyone remember when to add the wet cardboard and stewed veg additions , I'm going with 15 minutes at this stage


----------



## Jye

winkle said:


> Whoo, I'm there!
> PS Can anyone remember when to add the wet cardboard and stewed veg additions , I'm going with 15 minutes at this stage



Wet cardboard is an aromatic ingredient so I would be adding it at flameout or secondary.


----------



## winkle

Hmmm, maybe I should just ferment it in a old TED carton?


----------



## sqyre

Hey love the new Skin :icon_cheers: 

Ok bindi can't make it so the Scot is in...

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - LCPA Clone (maybe)
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish -TBA
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:



Attendees:
1. Ross (bringing a keg)
2. Batz (bringing a keg)
3. Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4. Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart will bring a keg
6. Snow (bringing a keg)
7. Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....


Gee its nice to have AHB back..
Not too sure what this one is about..LOL.. :icon_chickcheers: 
But i can guess...

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Hey love the new Skin :icon_cheers:
> 
> Sqyre...



You need a new keyboard - your 'any key' is still kacked. 

InCider


----------



## bindi

Ok bindi can *NOT *make it so the Scot is in...


----------



## InCider

bindi said:


> Ok bindi can *NOT *make it so the Scot is in...


Hey Bindi - his 'enter' key won't work so he might need a phone call!  

I wish you were able to come Bindi - I'll make a point of coming over soon and 'testing' the taps along the bus route. I am still a bus man, with 8 weeks to go...but I am not giving up the bus - not with summer coming along! Woo hoo! :icon_chickcheers: 

InCider


----------



## sqyre

bindi said:


> Ok bindi can *NOT *make it so the Scot is in...



:lol: oops my keys are fine its the drunken operator.. B) 
Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

I was thinking... if we end up with a few non-All Grain Brewers on the day and if they are interested in having a look at AG.. 
we can fire up the "Stairway" and have a bit of a Demo too...
I may be a bit indisposed now and then with the Pig but if someone else would like to go through the paces on my Brewstand they are more than welcome.. :beer: 

Sqyre...


----------



## troydo

im keen to see how someone who knows what they are doing does it... last time i just pottered around and hoped i was doing the right thing


----------



## NickB

Sounds like a tops idea mate! I'd bet you'd convert a few of the kit and keeler guys as well once they see how easy it all is  (yes InCider, I'm looking at you)

Cheers


----------



## bonj

I'll be in that!

edit:



> I may be a bit indisposed now and then with the Pig



Does Mrs Sqyre know you call her that on here?


----------



## sqyre

NickB said:


> Sounds like a tops idea mate! I'd bet you'd convert a few of the kit and keeler guys as well once they see how easy it all is  (yes InCider, I'm looking at you)
> 
> Cheers


 :lol: I originally mentioned Incider but deleted it...
I felt bad picking on the Man-Cordial...


----------



## NickB

I think you should pre-empt all the destruction the Man Tornado will wreak when he gets there by giving him as much crap as possible between now and then...

h34r:


----------



## browndog

Great idea Brucie, I'm sure that doing a mash on the day will be a big hit. I've updated the list to reflect the fact that I am brigning a keg for consumption.

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Attendees:
1.Ross (bringing a keg)
2.Batz (bringing a keg)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5 Altstart will bring a keg 
Browndog (bringing a keg)


----------



## NickB

Added my Keg contribution as well

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Attendees:
1.Ross (bringing a keg)
2.Batz (bringing a keg)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart will bring a keg 
6. Browndog (bringing a keg)
7. NickB (Pressure Sprayer Party Keg full of Hoppy goodness™)



Cheers


Nick


----------



## winkle

Added my Keg contribution as well

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.Bindi - Belgian Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Reserves:
StillScottish - I'll bring a keg if nothing else
Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Attendees:
1.Ross (bringing a keg)
2.Batz (bringing a keg)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart will bring a keg
6. Browndog (bringing a keg)
7. NickB (Pressure Sprayer Party Keg full of Hoppy goodness)
8. Winkle (Roundup Party Keg of something if its built in time)


----------



## TidalPete

Good idea Brucey although it may mean an earlier start?  


> 3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)


Looks like I don't have to bring my party keg as a country bumpkin from the Near North reckons my beer's too green.












:beer:


----------



## sqyre

*QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
1st December...
Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.

*List Fix up
Should be back on track now..

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - *(KEG)-*TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - *(KEG)-*TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - *(KEG?)* - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

*Swap Reserves*:
(Put your name here..)

*Attendees:*
1.Ross *(KEG)*
2.Batz *(KEG)*
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart *(KEG)
*6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc.... 

EDIT:I have wacked a *(KEG) *next to anyone bringing one instead of relisting in attendees..
makes it easier to keep track..
Sqyre..


----------



## Batz

Well I hope to be there,of course there is the possibility I may be away working.
If time permits I may even do a brew for the swap,I don't want to be counted in it but I will be happy to chuck in a bottle of Batz Brew as an extra. :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Would be happy to operate the stairway Sqyre..

Is always a challenge using someone elses brew rig...


Might do something meaty like a Robust Porter or my Pillar Of Stout


----------



## InCider

I'm in. 

I know there's magic in AG.  

And this is what I imagine...


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I know there's magic in AG.
> 
> And this is what I imagine...



You sad Man-Cordial mixer.... :huh: 
In our AG world... she's naked...

and she's holding a Jug!!!  
Sqyre...


----------



## Jye

sqyre said:


> and she's holding a Jug!!!
> Sqyre...



... and a bigger beer in the other hand


----------



## Zizzle

Surely you can do better than that InCider...


----------



## microbe

Nice "taps". :lol:


----------



## InCider

microbe said:


> Nice "taps". :lol:


My effort was _so_ pour.  

Ok I'm moving over to Man-land.

Zizzle, one of the steins in your pic was your water ration  

InCider


----------



## Screwtop

> Man Cordial Man








FF ROTFLMGO Looks like it's your turn in the barrel mate!

Sorry Sean, but **** I find that funny


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> FF ROTFLMGO Looks like it's your turn in the barrel mate!
> 
> Sorry Sean, but **** I find that funny



:lol: It's worth it so see those 'taps'! :lol: 

Now if Sqyre's goat has taps...


----------



## Steelbreese

sqyre said:


> *QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
> 1st December...
> Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.
> 
> *List Fix up
> Should be back on track now..
> 
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
> 4. NickB - *(KEG)-*TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - *(KEG)-*TBA
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
> 10.Winkle - *(KEG?)* - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre - TBA
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.StillScottish
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.Tyred - Probably a porter
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.Paul H
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> *Swap Reserves*:
> Steelbreese
> 
> *Attendees:*
> 1.Ross *(KEG)*
> 2.Batz *(KEG)*
> 3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
> 4.Deckedoutdaz
> 5. Altstart *(KEG)
> *6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
> 
> EDIT:I have wacked a *(KEG) *next to anyone bringing one instead of relisting in attendees..
> makes it easier to keep track..
> Sqyre..


----------



## Steelbreese

Hi everyone - I'm a new member here after meeting Brad_G & Zizzle last weekend. They told me about this forum as I'm pretty keen to learn some more about making beers.

I'm a kit brewer and have been doing it for about 9 months and pretty sheepishly introduced a few of my beers to the "panel" - having met none of the tasters prior to that day.

I'm glad to say that a couple of my beers seemed to get a pretty good wrap (well for a "kit" anyway) - I gather Zizzle likes 'em pretty bitter so perhaps I have to do a fair bit more to get his nod of approval... but even he was pleasantly encouraging.

Anyway Zizzle & Brad_G suggested I should come along to the swap in Dec and I would love to if possible - and as the suggestion has been made again this evening - I thought I would try my hand at posting in this forum and see if I can pop my name in as a reserve. I hope that's OK.

I don't even know if being a reserve means I can come along or not - where I come from it means you can be present but you have to sit on the sidelines and watch all the action. Possibly without getting a chance to get amongst it.

Hope to bag a "cap" and meet some of you guys and step further down the path of brewing.

cheeers, Steelbreese


----------



## Zizzle

Hi Andy,

Good to see you made it on. We cap the number of beers in the swap to about 1 batch worth. The list gets filled pretty quickly so those that don't make it on in time put their name on the reserve list. Inevitably people drop out of the swap as it gets closer and the reserves get moved to the swap list. If you're not part of the swap, then it doesn't really matter on the day/night of the swap. We don't drink the swap beers at the swap. Really the swap is just an excuse to get together for the pissup, which is the main event. 

All you need to do to attend it put your name down so Sqyre can plan for the right numbers & on the night chip in some money for the provided food.


----------



## browndog

> I gather Zizzle likes 'em pretty bitter


 I thought he was into gin fizzes and shirley temples to be honest  Welcome on board Andy, you will have an absolute ball mate. Does your nick have anything to do with a certain PF song?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> I thought he was into gin fizzes and shirley temples to be honest  Welcome on board Andy, you will have an absolute ball mate. Does your nick have anything to do with a certain PF song?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



No Pink Floyd for you Tony, remember what happened at lastyears swap... :icon_drool2: 

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

Guest Lurker said:


> Hmmm....well I did want to demonstrate to those Eastern Staters that a case swap can be organized with one introduction post, followed by one post per participant.
> 
> But now that "Chiller the chatterbox" has started it, I guess a little chatter would be OK




It's time to bring on the Patch!


----------



## stillscottish

sqyre said:


> *QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
> 1st December...
> Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.
> 
> *List Fix up
> Should be back on track now..
> 
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
> 4. NickB - *(KEG)-*TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - *(KEG)-*TBA
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
> 10.Winkle - *(KEG?)* - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre - TBA
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.StillScottish - *(KEG) * - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.Tyred - Probably a porter
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.Paul H
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> *Swap Reserves*:
> Steelbreese
> 
> *Attendees:*
> 1.Ross *(KEG)*
> 2.Batz *(KEG)*
> 3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
> 4.Deckedoutdaz
> 5. Altstart *(KEG)
> *6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
> 
> EDIT:I have wacked a *(KEG) *next to anyone bringing one instead of relisting in attendees..
> makes it easier to keep track..
> Sqyre..



Campbell


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> I thought he was into gin fizzes and shirley temples to be honest



I'm certain I heard him ask for a Flirtini at the July swap, but that could have been StillScottish's rocket fuel talking. 

Welcome aboard Andy. 

How is Brad? Haven't seen him in ages. Tell him to HTFU and come to the swap!


----------



## Steelbreese

browndog said:


> Welcome on board Andy, you will have an absolute ball mate. Does your nick have anything to do with a certain PF song?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Not bad Browndog - are you a crazy diamond?

As for the swap - I'll have to get uip to speed with zizzle or Brad_G to find out exactly what is required/expected of me. Not sure what it means about being able to come even if not part of the swap etc - I guess I'm sounding a lot like a beer virgin. 

In any case I'm looking forward to meeting a few people and possibly developing a habit that I intended to not develop.

Cheers,


----------



## bonj

Hey steelebreese,

If you have a look at the list above, you'll see that there are "attendees". These guys are coming to the swap, but not actually participating in the case swap. The swap list is for those that are bringing a case of their beer to swap with the others in the swap list. Everyone on the swap list goes home with a bottle of each of the other list member's beers. The reserve list is for those that want to be on the swap list, but as the case size has been limited, they have to wait and see (hope) that someone on the list will drop out.

All that means is anyone can come to the event, which is really just a great excuse to get together for a pissup as Zizzle said above. And you don't have to actually swap beers if you don't want to/can't be bothered/are too lazy (TidalPete*). The KEG beside people's names means they're bringing a keg for consumption at the event. It is customary to stay over and leave after a hearty breakfast the next morning (that is burnt by Browndog  )

*Just kidding, mate...


----------



## troydo

Well the swap contains 2 things:


1.) 26 brewers all bring 26 bottles of a brew they have made and swap it amongst themselves so everyone has one of the others beers.... 

2.) everyone who is there including the 26 people in the swap talk shit and drink beer... generrally people just bring beer for the communal sharing

You can be in either or both, the list above shows the 26 people who want to "swap" beer and below that reserves who will step up to the plate if one of the 26 drop out and attendees who are here for number 2...

I have only been to 1 swap and i was an attendee and i had a ball... this time im venturing into the swap as well...

this is my thought anyone who sees a glkaring problem with it feel free to correct me.....


----------



## troydo

Touche bonj you are swift.....


----------



## winkle

QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
1st December...
Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.

List Fix up
Should be back on track now..

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Swap Reserves:
Steelbreese

Attendees:
1.Ross (KEG)
2.Batz (KEG)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart (KEG)
6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....

Campbell, does the Old Jock ale refer to the filtration process?


----------



## Steelbreese

winkle said:


> QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
> 1st December...
> Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.
> 
> List Fix up
> Should be back on track now..
> 
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
> 4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
> 10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre - TBA
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.Tyred - Probably a porter
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.Paul H
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> Swap Reserves:
> 
> 
> Attendees:
> 1.Ross (KEG)
> 2.Batz (KEG)
> 3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
> 4.Deckedoutdaz
> 5. Altstart (KEG)
> 6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
> 7. Steelbreese




OK - seeing as it's my first and at best I could only bring a "mixed" case - some Ok - some crap, I think it best to remove myself from the reserves list (I played the reserve bench too often in my youth and it permanently psychologically affected me anyway) & place myself on the attendees list. 

Hey, thanks everybody for all the info - I'm impressed how quick & friendly it seems in here. I'm really looking forward to tasting a few beers and "meeting their makers"

Cheers, Andy


----------



## sqyre

Steelbreese said:


> I'm really looking forward to tasting a few beers and "meeting their makers"
> 
> Cheers, Andy



You say that now... :lol: 
Welcome to the swap Andy.

Sqyre..  

EDIT: Talking about "Meeting the Makers" not the Beers...


----------



## browndog

> No Pink Floyd for you Tony, remember what happened at lastyears swap...
> 
> Sqyre...



ummmm........ that must have been where the oblivion thing came in :blink: 

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

browndog said:


> ummmm........ that must have been where the oblivion thing came in :blink:
> 
> Browndog




One of those PF tracks contains some subliminal programming message for Browndog, when he hears it he goes into a trance and heads for his car to sleep. Really weird :blink:


----------



## Steelbreese

sqyre said:


> EDIT: Talking about "Meeting the Makers" not the Beers...




Looking forward to "meeting their makers" rather than "meeting my maker" 

But I've just been told I've got 2 weeks to pay my tax bill and we all know that if you don't pay your taxes - chances are that when it comes to the ATO and you owe 'em - it can be tantamount to meeting your maker!!! 

:icon_vomit: 

Shiieeet


----------



## bonj

Just call them up and offer them a payment plan.... it'll buy you a couple extra weeks.


----------



## Screwtop

Steelbreese said:


> Looking forward to "meeting their makers" rather than "meeting my maker"
> 
> But I've just been told I've got 2 weeks to pay my tax bill and we all know that if you don't pay your taxes - chances are that when it comes to the ATO and you owe 'em - it can be tantamount to meeting your maker!!!
> 
> :icon_vomit:
> 
> Shiieeet



Welcome Steelbreese, tel em Fcuk em, tell you need the money to make home brew. Screw the ATO.


----------



## bonj

Okay... 2 announcements:

1. IF you're coming to the swap, AND you aren't on the brewerhood mailing list AND you want to be THEN please PM me *edit: with your email address* and I'll add you to the list.
2. IF you're in the case swap AND you want a spiffy looking barcode for your spiffy looking label (are we still having a label comp for this one?) THEN you can go HERE and get the corresponding file for your position in the swap. There is a scalable .eps version and a preview .jpg version for each barcode. The font on the jpg version is dodgy, but that's just the conversion software, not the original .eps . EDIT: Yes they are genuine Codepage 93 barcodes.


----------



## Jye

Just on labels... does anyone else have a hard time removing some? Soak seems to jack all :angry:


----------



## bconnery

Jye said:


> Just on labels... does anyone else have a hard time removing some? Soak seems to jack all :angry:


I soak mine in hot water and that does the trick for most...
Otherwise oxy action type pre-wash strain remove spray helps...
Some are just hard to remove...


----------



## troydo

how do you attach them?


----------



## winkle

Believe it or not milk works well on glass bottles but NOT on PET bottles (as I found out last swap  ).


----------



## Ross

Whoops... I forgot about the label competetion, we discussed at the last swap.

Ok Guys & Gal....to add a little fun...

CraftBrewer will put up a $50 gift voucher for the best beer label. This will be judged on the night, with 1 vote each. In the event of a tie, I'll make the deciding vote. 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H

sqyre said:


> *QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
> 1st December...
> Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.
> 
> *List Fix up
> Should be back on track now..
> 
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
> 4. NickB - *(KEG)-*TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - *(KEG)-*TBA
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - TBA
> 9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
> 10.Winkle - *(KEG?)* - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre - TBA
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.StillScottish
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.Tyred - Probably a porter
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> *Swap Reserves*:
> (Put your name here..)
> 
> *Attendees:*
> 1.Ross *(KEG)*
> 2.Batz *(KEG)*
> 3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
> 4.Deckedoutdaz
> 5. Altstart *(KEG)
> *6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
> 7. Paul H *(KEG) *
> 
> EDIT:I have wacked a *(KEG) *next to anyone bringing one instead of relisting in attendees..
> makes it easier to keep track..
> Sqyre..


----------



## Steelbreese

Wow that was quick - I've been eliminated already. When I last looked I was #7 on the attendees list. Fffpooffff ! Gone!

I told you all early that I spent way too much on the reserves bench in my youth and it has impaired me. Hope I ain't  been relgated to the reserves again!!!

Just hooning - I'll add myself to the list again.


----------



## Steelbreese

QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
1st December...
Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.

List Fix up
Should be back on track now..

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - TBA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Swap Reserves:


Attendees:
1.Ross (KEG)
2.Batz (KEG)
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart (KEG)
6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
7. Paul H (KEG) 
8. Steelbreese


----------



## bonj

Yeah, that happens. 

Or someone edits your name and adds something rediculous like a Swan Export Clone.... Little does he know, it's really a West End Export clone h34r:


----------



## Paul H

Steelbreese said:


> Wow that was quick - I've been eliminated already. When I last looked I was #7 on the attendees list. Fffpooffff ! Gone!
> 
> I told you all early that I spent way too much on the reserves bench in my youth and it has impaired me. Hope I ain't  been relgated to the reserves again!!!
> 
> Just hooning - I'll add myself to the list again.



Sorry SB my bad!


----------



## frogman

QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
1st December...
Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.

List Fix up
Should be back on track now..

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - (KEG) K+K APA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Swap Reserves:


Attendees:
1.Ross (KEG)
2.Batz (KEG) Pending work of course
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart (KEG)
6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
7. Paul H (KEG) 
8. Steelbreese


----------



## sqyre

Holy crap!!  
Just looked at the calendar and the swap is only 
*9weeks away this saturday!!!
*gunna have to get my sh*t together...

Gee this year has gone quick...
Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## NickB

Holy crap! Really need my malt from the Bulk Buy, and to start thinking about what I'm brewing! And it can't be that close to the end of the year, it just can't be!

Cheers


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Or someone edits your name and adds something rediculous like a Swan Export Clone.... Little does he know, it's really a West End Export clone h34r:



Swan Export Low-carb Diet Lite! :lol: 

BYO Baa Bra!


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> Big Snip
> 
> Campbell, does the Old Jock ale refer to the filtration process?



Yes, It's a new reverse filtration procedure I picked up overseas.
It adds lumps and crusty bits to give extra body to an otherwise flabby beer.

Sink your teeth into an Old Jock - yumm! :icon_drool2: 

Campbell


----------



## Paul H

frogman said:


> QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
> 1st December...
> Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.
> 
> List Fix up
> Should be back on track now..
> 
> 1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
> 3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
> 4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
> 5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
> 6. Jye - APA
> 7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
> 8. Frogman - (KEG) K+K APA
> 9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
> 10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
> 11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
> 12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
> 13.Sqyre - TBA
> 14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
> 16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
> 17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
> 18.Tyred - Probably a porter
> 19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
> 20.
> 21.BrewWench Porter
> 22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
> 23.One scooter-AG Pils?
> 24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
> 25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
> 26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )
> 
> Swap Reserves:
> Attendees:
> 1.Ross (KEG)
> 2.Batz (KEG) Pending work of course
> 3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
> 4.Deckedoutdaz
> 5. Altstart (KEG)
> 6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
> 7. Paul H (KEG)
> 8. Steelbreese



I am out of the swap but still keen to attend.


----------



## Snow

Okaaay...loks like I got dropped from the list somehow <_< 

Anyhoo, here's the updated list, with me attending!  

Cheers - Snow

QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
1st December...
Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.

List Fix up
Should be back on track now..

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - (KEG) K+K APA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Swap Reserves:


Attendees:
1.Ross (KEG)
2.Batz (KEG) Pending work of course
3.Tidalpete (too green sorry)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart (KEG)
6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
7. Paul H (KEG) 
8. Steelbreese 
9. Snow (KEG)


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> Looks like I don't have to bring my party keg as a country bumpkin from the Near North reckons my beer's too green.






> 3.Tidalpete too green sorry



Alright, so it looks like nobody bit?  As you can see from the latest swap list below I have changed my (attendee) contribution to what it is supposed to be. If any SA out there changes it again I will turn up at the swap empty-handed. Deadset!






QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
1st December...
Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.

List Fix up
Should be back on track now..

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - (KEG) K+K APA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Paul H
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Swap Reserves:


Attendees:
1.Ross (KEG)
2.Batz (KEG) Pending work of course
3.Tidalpete (KEG)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart (KEG)
6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
7. Paul H (KEG) 
8. Steelbreese 
9. Snow (KEG)


:beer:


----------



## Zizzle

Jeez this list thing is pretty frustrating. Snow just reinstated Paul H. who dropped out of slot 20 in the post before. Now Pete's getting all tidal on us. One minute his coming, the next minute he going. 

Can we put this list in the wiki? Then conflicting updates will be less of a problem.


----------



## Snow

Zizzle said:


> Jeez this list thing is pretty frustrating. Snow just reinstated Paul H. who dropped out of slot 20 in the post before. Now Pete's getting all tidal on us. One minute his coming, the next minute he going.
> 
> Can we put this list in the wiki? Then conflicting updates will be less of a problem.



My apologies. I copied Frogman's list as it was part of his main post, rather than the quote that was in Paul H's. I neglected to read paul's post, so I stuffed up. Here is the amended list:

QLD XMAS CASE SWAP
1st December...
Sqyres's Shed Woodhill Qld.

List Fix up
Should be back on track now..

1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - (KEG) K+K APA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
16.FNQ Bunyip, MMMMM Duff clone
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.
21.BrewWench Porter
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Swap Reserves:


Attendees:
1.Ross (KEG)
2.Batz (KEG) Pending work of course
3.Tidalpete (KEG)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart (KEG)
6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
7. Paul H (KEG) 
8. Steelbreese 
9. Snow (KEG)


----------



## sqyre

I have a cunning plan....
I have the first post of the topic so i will go back and delete the contents and re post the swap list...
if there is any modifications to occur just post as per normal and i will update it to keep it in order..
All anyone has to do is check the first post for updates / changes to the list..
What do you think???
Sqyre..


----------



## bconnery

Sounds perfect. I nominate you to just act like a list moderator and people can post/pm you as appropriate. 
Cuts down on confusion...


----------



## winkle

Bloody hell Sqyre, what sort of a plan is that :huh: ?
Are you trying to sneak some commonsense into this tread?


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> Bloody hell Sqyre, what sort of a plan is that :huh: ?
> Are you trying to sneak some commonsense into this tread?


Sorry, ive been very busy of late and havent consumed anywhere near as much lovely brews as i should...
i think some of my brain cells may be growing back...damn i hate those brains cells.. :angry: 
Something must be done!!!...i'm off to the bar..
Sqyre


----------



## Ross

I think you'll confuse things mate, as most guys only read the end of a thread. But your call - you're in charge of this one B) 

cheers Ross :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre

Ross said:


> I think you'll confuse things mate, as most guys only read the end of a thread. But your call - you're in charge of this one B)
> 
> cheers Ross :icon_cheers:



Cant get too much more confusing.... :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Oky Doky, even if you guys want to keep a rolling List happening you can.. just post it...
Otherwise just let me know whats happening with the list and i will update the 1st post as well as keep the rolling updates going..

For those of you who cant find the little button that takes you back to the first post to check the list, go.. HERE


We will see how we go...

"nothing Ventured , nothing Gained"

Sqyre...


----------



## Doogiechap

Now Sqyre that make too much sense ! This will also reduce the amount of posts neede to organise this too. Pat will be dissapointed !!
:lol: 
I must say when I see threads like this I wish I lived back in Qld  .
Cheers
Doug (who must keep his frivilous posts here as his one allocated post for the Sangropers Xmas swap has ben used :lol: ).


----------



## sqyre

Doogiechap said:


> Now Sqyre that make too much sense ! This will also reduce the amount of posts neede to organise this too. Pat will be dissapointed !!
> 
> I must say when I see threads like this I wish I lived back in Qld .
> Cheers
> Doug (who must keep his frivilous posts here as his one allocated post for the Sangropers Xmas swap has ben used :lol: ).



:lol: your more than welcome to post here mate...
Maybe you should concider the cost of a plane flight over for the Weekend???
We already have a few flying in from all over Oz..
Perhaps we should change the the name to the *Australian Case Swap..


Sqyre..  
*


----------



## Guest Lurker

Doogiechap said:


> I must say when I see threads like this I wish I lived back in Qld  .
> Cheers
> Doug (who must keep his frivilous posts here as his one allocated post for the Sangropers Xmas swap has ben used :lol: ).




Yes, and don't think your posting isnt being monitored.


----------



## Doogiechap

Guest Lurker said:


> Yes, and don't think your posting isnt being monitored.



BB/GL is watching  
Would love to fly over. Would love a conical. Would love many things.  . Love to dream  .


----------



## sqyre

Guest Lurker said:


> Yes, and don't think your posting isnt being monitored.


HAHA!!! Dont worry Doogie, i will grant you Asylum...

Sqyre...


----------



## Doogiechap

sqyre said:


> HAHA!!! Dont worry Doogie, i will grant you Asylum...
> 
> Sqyre...



Thanks bloke !
For some reason though I feel a little strange about the offer. I don't know why :lol: .


----------



## sqyre

Doogiechap said:


> Thanks bloke !
> For some reason though I feel a little strange about the offer. I don't know why :lol: .
> View attachment 15113



He owed me a Dollar...  
What can i say..???
Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> He owed me a Dollar...
> What can i say..???
> Sqyre..



Didn't feel a thing! And now I am debt free.

:lol: 

InCider.


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> He owed me a Dollar...
> What can i say..???
> Sqyre..




Makes ya kinda proud to be in the Brewerhood hey?

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> Makes ya kinda proud to be in the Brewerhood hey?
> 
> Batz



"this here's my brother Daryll, and here's my other brother Daryll.."
"Whooooohoooo!!! weez kin!!!..."

The funny bit is i actually have 2 brothers named Mark..true.. :lol: 
Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

Batz, you gonna bring some of them there Kin Kin banjos to Sqyres hoedown? Sqyres already done got the pig. :chug:


----------



## sqyre

Hey Campbell,
I gather your pipes will be coming with you?
I'm dying to test the Harmonics of the Shed...  
Love those pipes...

Sqyre...


----------



## browndog

sqyre said:


> Hey Campbell,
> I gather your pipes will be coming with you?
> I'm dying to test the Harmonics of the Shed...
> Love those pipes...
> 
> Sqyre...



Mate, I can testify, they are fargen loud.... very fargen loud for one mans lungs. If we can get someone to play it's a long way to the to top on guitar with Campbell doing the pipe break..... well.. I think Bon might show up for a beer.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

And from Sqyres shed. It's a long way to the shop, if ya want a sausage roll


----------



## Batz

And it's a long way to drop,with a belly full of hop






Batz


----------



## Screwtop

And full of Dirty Deeds


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Its going to be a highway to hop hell :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

sqyre said:


> Hey Campbell,
> I gather your pipes will be coming with you?
> I'm dying to test the Harmonics of the Shed...
> Love those pipes...
> 
> Sqyre...



Why the hell not!!!

Unfortunately I'm on lates over that weekend so will be unable to attend taking a sickie.  

Campbell


----------



## troydo

So whats the preferred bottles for the swap glass or pet?


----------



## NickB

I'm all for PET - worked well at the last swap.

Mind you, I'm still baying for SWAP BLOOD........ So maybe massively overprimed tallies would be the go... h34r:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its going to be a highway to hop hell :lol:



She's got the Jack! :lol: 

Well, maybe she's not coming. Maybe she will if Pat comes.


----------



## sqyre

Yep, i reckon the PET bottles are the go...
I'm still getting over what happened last year with hoops's entry...



Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## kevnlis

Could this meet have gotten any further from a reasonable location for people that do not live in Brisbane? I would have loved to have gone, but 5 hours each way does not sound like fun


----------



## sqyre

kevnlis said:


> Could this meet have gotten any further from a reasonable location for people that do not live in Brisbane? I would have loved to have gone, but 5 hours each way does not sound like fun



Hey Kevnlis, firstly welcome to AHB!!! :beer: 
We did have a meet at KinKin (near Gympie) at the start of the year at Batz Lovely place and it has slowly progressed south through northen suburbs Brissy (Winkles Xmas in July) to here at Beaudesert..
I know its a bit of a hike down but there is plenty of room for a tent, camper, etc. or there is plenty of places you have a nap for the night..
Although we did have 2 Champion Visitors to Batz's Meet who drove for 16hours each way (if i recall correctly) Franko and Pumpy
And we had FNQ Bunyip who came down from Far North Queensland for last years xmas, this years xmas in july and he will also be here for this meet dec 1st.!!!! Champion!!

Not to Mention... Deckedoutdaz who will be flying up from Tazzy!!!!
There is also a rumour floating around that someone from the Adelaide Connection may be flying up for this swap also... h34r: 

So Kevnlis mate if you can make we loved to meet ya and a have a few!!!

Sqyre...


----------



## kevnlis

Actually I have a mate in Zilmere I could stay with come to think of it. Could I catch a train out that way?


----------



## bonj

Sqyre is right there. But don't forget Hogan! It was Franko, Hogan and Pumpy that made the trek from Sydney.
And FNQBunyip's champion effort in July will be matched for the Xmas swap.

But don't forget the other blokes in your area. If you can't make it down to us, plan to hook up with Fixa, AndrewQLD or any of the other blokes up your way. I reckon a mini swap between you blokes would be the go if you can't negotiate a trip to Beaudesert in December.





sqyre said:


> Hey Kevnlis, firstly welcome to AHB!!! :beer:
> We did have a meet at KinKin (near Gympie) at the start of the year at Batz Lovely place and it has slowly progressed south through northen suburbs Brissy (Winkles Xmas in July) to here at Beaudesert..
> I know its a bit of a hike down but there is plenty of room for a tent, camper, etc. or there is plenty of places you have a nap for the night..
> Although we did have 2 Champion Visitors to Batz's Meet who drove for 16hours each way (if i recall correctly) Franko and Pumpy
> And we had FNQ Bunyip who came down from Far North Queensland for last years xmas, this years xmas in july and he will also be here for this meet dec 1st.!!!! Champion!!
> 
> There is also a rumour floating around that someone from the Adelaide Connection may be flying up for this swap also... h34r:
> 
> So Kevnlis mate if you can make we loved to meet ya and a have a few!!!
> 
> Sqyre...


----------



## Jye

sqyre said:


> Yep, i reckon the PET bottles are the go...
> I'm still getting over what happened last year with hoops's entry...
> View attachment 15200
> 
> 
> Sqyre... :lol:



That looks more like Petes handy work :lol:


----------



## bonj

kevnlis said:


> Actually I have a mate in Zilmere I could stay with come to think of it. Could I catch a train out that way?


That's the spirit! 

Unfortunately, no trains out that way, but surely there'll be someone willing to give you a lift if you need one.


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> Sqyre is right there. But don't forget Hogan! It was Franko, Hogan and Pumpy that made the trek from Sydney.
> And FNQBunyip's champion effort in July will be matched for the Xmas swap.
> 
> But don't forget the other blokes in your area. If you can't make it down to us, plan to hook up with Fixa, AndrewQLD or any of the other blokes up your way. I reckon a mini swap between you blokes would be the go if you can't negotiate a trip to Beaudesert in December.


Thanks Bonj,
I was thinking there was someone with Franko and Pumpy but couldnt recall...
Thats what happens when you pass out early...(and bad dreams about kicking Yoda's ass)
weird... :blink: 
Sqyre..


----------



## troydo

Yeah we can arrange a lift! im leaving from chapel hill/indooroopilly way so i can certainly pick you up from a train station and drive down!

ps... im currently drinking my first AG , APA , OMFG this is the good stuff! Im never going back to kits!!
and im doing ag#2 this weekend!

Troy


----------



## sqyre

Troydo said:


> Yeah we can arrange a lift! im leaving from chapel hill/indooroopilly way so i can certainly pick you up from a train station and drive down!
> 
> ps... im currently drinking my first AG , APA , OMFG this is the good stuff! Im never going back to kits!!
> and im doing ag#2 this weekend!
> 
> Troy


Congrats Troy, welcome to the DARKSIDE... 
MUHUHUHHHAHAHAHAhahhahaaaahaaaa!!!!

Sqyre...


----------



## kevnlis

Troydo said:


> Yeah we can arrange a lift! im leaving from chapel hill/indooroopilly way so i can certainly pick you up from a train station and drive down!
> 
> ps... im currently drinking my first AG , APA , OMFG this is the good stuff! Im never going back to kits!!
> and im doing ag#2 this weekend!
> 
> Troy



Hahaha...sucked in by the AG crowd  

My first AG was a Hoegarden/JSGA/Blue Moon inspired wheatie that was the best thing I had ever tasted  

I will put myself in for the swap, but reserve the right for the wife to kick my arse and make me change my mind by morning!


----------



## sqyre

kevnlis said:


> Hahaha...sucked in by the AG crowd
> 
> My first AG was a Hoegarden/JSGA/Blue Moon inspired wheatie that was the best thing I had ever tasted
> 
> I will put myself in for the swap, but reserve the right for the wife to kick my arse and make me change my mind by morning!



I will up date the list.. let me know (if your still able to type) if you cant make it..
Dont forget you don't have to be in the swap to attend.. you can just come along for a feed and a few dozen beers..  
*Remember Guys the List is Now updated on the first post of this thread!!!*

Sqyre...


----------



## NickB

Geez Sqyre, now I have to move the mouse all the way over to the page count, and click back to the start... Could be doing much more important things with my hand right now, like moving a glass between the desk and my mouth, or the other thing that InCider (AKA Mr Man-Cordial) is thinking about.... h34r:


----------



## kevnlis

Being a yank myself, would you like me to bring corn or rice? :unsure:


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Unfortunately, no trains out that way, but surely there'll be someone willing to give you a lift if you need one.



They've closed Zillmere Railway Station?   

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop

kevnlis said:


> Being a yank myself, would you like me to bring corn or rice? :unsure:



You'll have to sit in the corner with Wildayeast then. Jokin, who cares so long as ya love beer.


----------



## onescooter

I must say that I'm happy with the location. Less than half an hour by the looks of it. And no traffic to contend with. Sounds great.


----------



## sqyre

kevnlis said:


> Being a yank myself, would you like me to bring corn or rice? :unsure:


If your talkin food... we will work it all out closer to the Day...
I will be cooking a pig on the spit and supplying some other dinner goodies...
To cover costs there will be a small fee for dining in and there will also be a breaky BBQ.
If you have any weird / wonderfull goodies you want to bring along for everone to try like someone brought smoked wallaby last year i think..along with a tub of jerky and heaps of other stuff...Be my guest...
Sqyre...


----------



## Zizzle

kevnlis said:


> Could this meet have gotten any further from a reasonable location for people that do not live in Brisbane?



Are you sure you're not a pommy with a whinge like that?  

HTFU, good ole Ned the legend comes a hell of a lot further than that.


----------



## WildaYeast

NickB said:


> Geez Sqyre, now I have to move the mouse all the way over to the page count, and click back to the start... Could be doing much more important things with my hand right now, like moving a glass between the desk and my mouth, or the other thing that InCider (AKA Mr Man-Cordial) is thinking about.... h34r:




Mate -- you gotta have a play with the "Options" button at the top of the page on the new skin. Just try the "Linear+" display mode. This will get you the first post at the top of EVERY page. Makes the whole thing very awesome for something like this topic. Can't believe Brilliant of Sqyre could to have actually figured all of this out.


----------



## sqyre

Zizzle said:


> Are you sure you're not a pommy with a whinge like that?
> 
> HTFU, good ole Ned the legend comes a hell of a lot further than that.



Don't worry about Zizzle, Kevnlis.. He's harmless..
When he comes up to you just wave a bottle of Guava flavored Vodka Cruiser at him then toss it off the verandah..
Guarranteed he will dive off after it...  




> Mate -- you gotta have a play with the "Options" button at the top of the page on the new skin. Just try the "Linear+" display mode. This will get you the first post at the top of EVERY page. Makes the whole thing very awesome for something like this topic. Can't believe Brilliant of Sqyre could to have actually figured all of this out.


Thanks Wildayeast
That "Linear+" thing is pretty handy... i might compact that first post a bit so it makes it a bit easier to scroll through..

Sqyre...


----------



## kevnlis

I am 100% sure I am not a pomme thanks!    

When you say "case swap" do we bring 26 of the Coopers PET bottles full of our designated brew and then swap 1 bottle with each person so that everyone ends up with 1 bottle from each person on that list? I take it I just need to put a #20 on each bottle so people know it was mine? Sorry but I am new to this thing...

I will do aa AG Seaonal Pumpkin Ale (with real pumpkin pie spice that I just so happen to keep handy here in Oz, I find it impossible to mimick!) to bring the spirit of the States to the party B)


----------



## Ross

kevnlis said:


> When you say "case swap" do we bring 26 of the Coopers PET bottles full of our designated brew and then swap 1 bottle with each person so that everyone ends up with 1 bottle from each person on that list? I take it I just need to put a #20 on each bottle so people know it was mine? Sorry but I am new to this thing...



Spot on :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## kevnlis

Ross said:


> In Primary: [/color]



Bubbling away is it? :icon_drool2: 

Cheers for that mate!


----------



## Screwtop

kevnlis said:


> Bubbling away is it? :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers for that mate!




Geez, you blokes scare the shit out of me, Ross brings Banana Beer, now kevnlis is bringin a freakin PUMPKIN BEER. Still battling with malt here.


----------



## kevnlis

Screwtop said:


> Geez, you blokes scare the shit out of me, Ross brings Banana Beer, now kevnlis is bringin a freakin PUMPKIN BEER. Still battling with malt here.



OK, I will chuck a pinch of malt in, but only to ease your nerves of course... :lol:


----------



## sqyre

I just need someone to perfect a KFC Beer or a Hungry Jacks Whopper Beer and thats all i will need to survive on over the weekend...  

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

Cock Ale? h34r:


----------



## kevnlis

sqyre said:


> I just need someone to perfect a KFC Beer or a Hungry Jacks Whopper Beer and thats all i will need to survive on over the weekend...
> 
> Sqyre...



Then you would have to ask yourself if you wanted to brew fries with that :lol:


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Cock Ale? h34r:



for drinking while stuffing chickens?


----------



## kevnlis

InCider said:


> for drinking while stuffing chickens?



 Not sure how you "stuff" your chickens mate...


----------



## InCider

kevnlis said:


> Not sure how you "stuff" your chickens mate...




I'd tell you but it's fowl.


----------



## winkle

I'll see if I can find the recipe - its an old (English presumably?) recipe for an ale including a bludgened old rooster to help one recover from wot ever aled you. Brew day project?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

kevnlis said:


> Could this meet have gotten any further from a reasonable location for people that do not live in Brisbane? I would have loved to have gone, but 5 hours each way does not sound like fun




Dear Kevnlis

I woke up at last years meet at daylight and drove home...it took about 5 hrs just to get home.

Put your skirt on and make an effort :angry: 


But I still blame Ross, ( and 25 other brewers ) for making me stay and drink some fantastic beer.

h34r:


----------



## stillscottish

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dear Kevnlis
> 
> I woke up at last years meet at daylight and drove home...it took about 5 hrs just to get home.
> 
> Put your skirt on and make an effort :angry:
> But I still blame Ross, ( and 25 other brewers ) for making me stay and drink some fantastic beer.
> 
> h34r:



*HTFU*
At the last couple of meets, half of us didn't sleep untill daylight!!!!!  

Campbell
drinking and typing....... not always the best option


----------



## InCider

Kevnlis - mate,

This Caseswap is about showing what you've got, not what you don't like or want to do.

I'm grateful to be able to go, and so far I have missed one anniversay (Xmas in July case swap) and another one for the Xmas Swap. I want to go, so I'll do what I have to do to make it happen. Even take up Bindi & Mikes offer to 'get off the "Man Cordial" and go AG'.

And it will be FUN. FUN! Great food, beer and lots of brew talk as you can imagine. Don't worry about the Deadlocked Paper Tiger, Zizzle, he just needs some glasses of water in between beers and nurofem for when he gets his headaches.

A few pics here to make you feel at home: Xmas In July Swap

InCider.


----------



## WildaYeast

kevnlis said:


> I am 100% sure I am not a pomme thanks!
> 
> When you say "case swap" do we bring 26 of the Coopers PET bottles full of our designated brew and then swap 1 bottle with each person so that everyone ends up with 1 bottle from each person on that list? I take it I just need to put a #20 on each bottle so people know it was mine? Sorry but I am new to this thing...
> 
> I will do aa AG Seaonal Pumpkin Ale (with real pumpkin pie spice that I just so happen to keep handy here in Oz, I find it impossible to mimick!) to bring the spirit of the States to the party B)



Interested to see how that turns out. I've got a can sitting in my cupboard (along with a can of Carnation evaporated milk) that my sister sent me last year cause she figured I wouldn't be able to source locally. As nobody in my family is keen on pumpkin pie, it's just been sitting. We had a big Thanksgiving here 2-years ago and someone tried one from scratch, but wasn't quite the same. Hmmm, pumpkin ale...


----------



## bconnery

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But I still blame Ross, ( and 25 other brewers ) for making me stay and drink some fantastic beer.


Yes I seem to recall your arm required twisting for, well it must have been as long as a millisecond, before you would stay...


----------



## kevnlis

I assume you mean tinned pumpkin wilda. I roast my own fresh pumpkin and find it actually comes out better than the authentic recipe... IMHO anyway. The pies are a definate PITA to make properly, so I will do the beer


----------



## Screwtop

WildaYeast said:


> Interested to see how that turns out. I've got a can sitting in my cupboard (along with a can of Carnation evaporated milk) that my sister sent me last year cause she figured I wouldn't be able to source locally. As nobody in my family is keen on pumpkin pie, it's just been sitting. We had a big Thanksgiving here 2-years ago and someone tried one from scratch, but wasn't quite the same. Hmmm, pumpkin ale...




Don't you start on the weird beers too -  

And Batz complains about Wheat Beer!


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Even take up Bindi & Mikes offer to 'get off the "Man Cordial" and go AG'.
> 
> InCider.



Well you better get your arse into gear, my rig is waiting, give me a date and I'll pencil in "InCiders REAL Beer"  Set aside 6 hrs but better arrange for a lift home with your cube.


----------



## sqyre

Screwtop said:


> Well you better get your arse into gear, my rig is waiting, give me a date and I'll pencil in "InCiders REAL Beer"  Set aside 6 hrs but better arrange for a lift home with your cube.



6 hours with Sean???, You sure your up to the challange Mike?

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Well you better get your arse into gear, my rig is waiting, give me a date and I'll pencil in "InCiders REAL Beer"  Set aside 6 hrs but better arrange for a lift home with your cube.



Sounds great. I'll bell you this weekend to arrange a 'date'. I might have to bring my Old man along if its the 15th or 16th - we can turn him too!

Lukim!

InCider.


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> 6 hours with Sean???, You sure your up to the challange Mike?
> 
> Sqyre..




Having issues with 'staying power' Brucey? :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## Zizzle

Drop some little blue pills in the next brew then?


----------



## InCider

Zizzle said:


> Drop some little blue pills in the next brew then?









Stay up all night!


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Stay up all night!



Well you'd be smiling, but what about Sqyres goat  .


----------



## PistolPatch

Was chatting to Mr Sqyre last night and we were talking about the swap.

I told Brucey I'd travel the continent as long as I was guaranteed some sort of sexual release that didn't involve a goat, a pig, a PET bottle or InCider's sister (only because that is always a false promise.)

Before Brucey could answer, Mrs Sqyre said, "Yeah, I'll do it but I will be really fat thanks to Pat getting me up the duff while you guys were at the last Swap."

No offence Mrs Sqyre and many thanks for your consideration but I'd hate to see the pig (I prefer lamb) getting neglected for what would be at least six hours on the Swap night. You understand. Mind you, I suppose I could come early (Shit! Can't find the emoticons!)

Haven't any of you brewers got sisters or sisters-in-law?

(Great to see the post count already approaching 300)
Pat


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Sounds great. I'll bell you this weekend to arrange a 'date'. I might have to bring my Old man along if its the 15th or 16th - we can turn him too!
> 
> Lukim!
> 
> InCider.




Sorry I don't understand "Lukim"


----------



## InCider

Hey Pat - #300!

Hope to see you mate - could be a record distance too.

I'll get Baa Bra ready now - some training might me in order.

InCider.


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> Was chatting to Mr Sqyre last night and we were talking about the swap.
> 
> I told Brucey I'd travel the continent as long as I was guaranteed some sort of sexual release that didn't involve a goat, a pig, a PET bottle or InCider's sister (only because that is always a false promise.)
> 
> Before Brucey could answer, Mrs Sqyre said, "Yeah, I'll do it but I will be really fat thanks to Pat getting me up the duff while you guys were at the last Swap."
> 
> No offence Mrs Sqyre and many thanks for your consideration but I'd hate to see the pig (I prefer lamb) getting neglected for what would be at least six hours on the Swap night. You understand. Mind you, I suppose I could come early (Shit! Can't find the emoticons!)
> 
> Haven't any of you brewers got sisters or sisters-in-law?
> 
> (Great to see the post count already approaching 300)
> Pat



I know...i know... its a huge painfull sacrafice to make... and a lot of people may find it disgusting...
But if we can all just grit our teeth and put up with Pat for the night i can get Mrs Sqyre out of my hair for 10 minutes..  
(if he can last that long...)


Welcome Back Pat... :icon_chickcheers: 
Sqyre...


----------



## bonj

Screwtop said:


> Sorry I don't understand "Lukim"



I'm going to hazard a guess here, as I'm slowly deciphering this pidgin (hint to those that have no idea: read it phonetically). I'm guessing a direct literal translation to be "Look him" as in "Look at this die-hard cordial mixer doing his 1st AG!"

Was I close Sean?


----------



## MrsSqyre

PistolPatch said:


> Was chatting to Mr Sqyre last night and we were talking about the swap.
> 
> I told Brucey I'd travel the continent as long as I was guaranteed some sort of sexual release that didn't involve a goat, a pig, a PET bottle or InCider's sister (only because that is always a false promise.)
> 
> Before Brucey could answer, Mrs Sqyre said, "Yeah, I'll do it but I will be really fat thanks to Pat getting me up the duff while you guys were at the last Swap."
> 
> No offence Mrs Sqyre and many thanks for your consideration but I'd hate to see the pig (I prefer lamb) getting neglected for what would be at least six hours on the Swap night. You understand. Mind you, I suppose I could come early (Shit! Can't find the emoticons!)
> 
> Haven't any of you brewers got sisters or sisters-in-law?
> 
> (Great to see the post count already approaching 300)
> Pat




h34r: h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> I'm going to hazard a guess here, as I'm slowly deciphering this pidgin (hint to those that have no idea: read it phonetically). I'm guessing a direct literal translation to be "Look him" as in "Look at this die-hard cordial mixer doing his 1st AG!"
> 
> Was I close Sean?



Sure were Bonj!

Lukim yu bihain = lookout behind yourself

Watch your back, but more like: look after yourself!

Ciao Brewa,

InCider.


----------



## Steelbreese

kevnlis said:


> When you say "case swap" do we bring 26 of the Coopers PET bottles full of our designated brew and then swap 1 bottle with each person so that everyone ends up with 1 bottle from each person on that list?




Hi all, enjoying the humour of all the posts in here, but I've been counting on my fingers: both forward and backwards and sure I have been known to have been called pedantic occasionally, But I've gotta ask the question: If there are 26 in the swap and we swap 1 bottle with each of the others in the swap - who gets the 26th bottle? - just thought I'd put it out there!!

I haven't started reading any of the other forums yet on peoples' beer making questions and input - but I already know from what I have read in this one that I won't be bringing any of my own brews with me to this swap - phew I think I might even toss out some of the brews I've made... some of the brews you guys talk about sound pretty amazing.

I'm ok with this as I know we have got to start somewhere and improvement is the aim - I'm sure looking forward to bringing something with me to the following swap. So that's why there is a blank against my name (in the attendees list) for the Xmas swap. Looking forward to it though.

Anyone got an answer to my question yet? :icon_drunk: h34r:  :beerbang:


----------



## browndog

Steelbreese said:


> Hi all, enjoying the humour of all the posts in here, but I've been counting on my fingers: both forward and backwards and sure I have been known to have been called pedantic occasionally, But I've gotta ask the question: If there are 26 in the swap and we swap 1 bottle with each of the others in the swap - who gets the 26th bottle? - just thought I'd put it out there!!
> 
> I haven't started reading any of the other forums yet on peoples' beer making questions and input - but I already know from what I have read in this one that I won't be bringing any of my own brews with me to this swap - phew I think I might even toss out some of the brews I've made... some of the brews you guys talk about sound pretty amazing.
> 
> I'm ok with this as I know we have got to start somewhere and improvement is the aim - I'm sure looking forward to bringing something with me to the following swap. So that's why there is a blank against my name (in the attendees list) for the Xmas swap. Looking forward to it though.
> 
> Anyone got an answer to my question yet? :icon_drunk: h34r:  :beerbang:



You get a bottle of your own brew back SB, it makes dividing the bottles up so much easier!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Sure were Bonj!
> 
> Lukim yu bihain = lookout behind yourself
> 
> Watch your back, but more like: look after yourself!
> 
> Ciao Brewa,
> 
> InCider.




Pretty close, how do you explain in simple language "see you later" if it's later how can you see him unless he is with you, but "see you later" is a parting sentence. So if you walk away from him you can look back and see him. "Lookim you behain" make sense now? 

harry ba derky

Screwy


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Pretty close, how do you explain in simple language "see you later" if it's later how can you see him unless he is with you, but "see you later" is a parting sentence. So if you walk away from him you can look back and see him. "Lookim you behain" make sense now?
> 
> harry ba derky
> 
> Screwy



hehehe...

it could also be like dropping soap in the shower too! :lol: 

Screwy, we'll get in trouble again if we keep this up!


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> hehehe...
> 
> it could also be like dropping soap in the shower too! :lol:
> 
> Screwy, we'll get in trouble again if we keep this up!




Sikibugga, dok bilong dispela, you funny tumas. NOW NO MORE!

No more, tru.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Sikibugga, dok bilong dispela, you funny tumas. NOW NO MORE!
> 
> No more, tru.



Em nau. Mipela savvy.


----------



## Zizzle

No noise from Brucearella for a few days... hope everything is ok... maybe he is just busy setting up for the big event?

Or maybe he has gone for a quick trip to WA to sort out the cuckolding?


----------



## sqyre

I'm still floating around...pop in now and then..
Very busy trying getting the deck done, although the weather doesn't seem to be on my side..
Been a crappy week, Renae lost her Grandfather on Tuesday.
Then we got struck by lightning the very next morning which caused no end of kaos.. blowing up our 2 TV's and our brand new Computer.. 
We originally thought it struck the shed but the gum tree near it coped the brunt, stripping all the bark off it and blowing the roots out of the ground...Also put a dozen cracks down it, probably fall on my car next storm..  
Was a pretty good strike as it managed to knock a cow over 100 meters away... i found it 4 hours later and i thought the bastard was dead but it was stuck upside down on the hill and couldnt get up..

Hopefully next week will be a bit better.. :huh: 
Perhaps i just need to H.T.F.U....
Sqyre...

*P.S. This Saturday is ONLY 7 WEEKS LEFT TO THE SWAP!!!!
*


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Then we got struck by lightning the very next morning



I thought you normally got struck by lightning on your own Sqyre!  


Glad everyone is Ok though.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Screwtop

Sorry to hear you and MrsSqyre had such a bitch of a week mate, my sympaties to you both. Hope Insurance covered the damage, better up the premium in any case with Zizzle and InCider coming to the swap. Remove any screen doors


----------



## Zizzle

Although, if you need any demolition done...

Seriously though, is lack of man power holding you back? I'm sure a few us us could come over for a day and drink all of your beer... hold your beer while watching you do some work... help out a bit. Even if we just do a brew for you 

I'm sure Pat would volunteer to come over and keep Renae out of your hair for a while


----------



## bonj

Zizzle said:


> Even if we just do a brew for you


Fantastic idea! a brewday/working bee at sqyres. We can help him get his stocks up for the swap. We supply the ingredients.


----------



## Screwtop

I'm in - brewday at Sqyres. Cheer him up a bit and set him behind 3 days at least in getting the work done . 

I'll bring the hops.


----------



## sqyre

Screwtop said:


> and set him behind 3 days at least in getting the work done.



Exactly.. thanks Micheal...
Its fine really guys... i'm sure i can manage..
Although your welcome to come over and have a brew day if you like..
But i have pretty much NO BEER LEFT just some stout which is great for hot summer days..not.
So you will have to bring your own.. and me some too..

Sqyre...


----------



## Zizzle

sqyre said:


> But i have pretty much NO BEER LEFT just some stout which is great for hot summer days..not.



So we need someone to fly Bruce in an emergency beer ration! Some sort of light summer ale. :chug:


----------



## sqyre

Actually, i think the lack of Refreshing summer ales is whats driving the Building process..

If i had some i would probably at the bar instead of working..  
Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Sorry to hear you and MrsSqyre had such a bitch of a week mate, my sympaties to you both. Hope Insurance covered the damage, better up the premium in any case with Zizzle and InCider coming to the swap. Remove any screen doors




"If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, infinite. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things through narrow chinks of his cavern." 

Love,

InCider & Zizzle. :lol:


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> "If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, infinite. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things through narrow chinks of his cavern."
> 
> Love,
> 
> InCider & Zizzle. :lol:



I think what he meant to say was:


> Whoa..... Colours.....


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> "If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, infinite. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things through narrow chinks of his cavern."


Now your quoting from "The marriage of Heaven and Hell" you really are tempting Ground Hog Day aren't you.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Now your quoting from "The marriage of Heaven and Hell" you really are tempting Ground Hog Day aren't you.



It's time for a _soma_ holiday I think!

It gives me a title for my new book : "Brave New Wort - Clean and Sober" 

5 bucks says it never sells.


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> It's time for a _soma_ holiday I think!



Stick to the Nurofem

Oh! and Beer


----------



## sqyre

I received a very entertaining phone call about 11pm last night from a very slurd voice requesting a taxi from the "Something-something Hotel" to "somewhere else..."
On informing them that they had the wrong number they replied "what??!! no cabs???!! who the f**k is this???!!!"
To which i replied " who are you??"
to which he replied ' Im f-f-f-f-f..F*CKIN p-p-p-p-p-p-.p---Pisssstvwvl.... PAT!!!!"
"AAAHHHRRRrrrr SH*T!!!! who the hell have i r-r-r-rung this time????"

Anyway, after about 40 "s-s-s-sorry mate"'s for ringing so late.. he then went on to explain in great length, the tribulations of having sex with a turtle... and how one day he will work out which button is the re-dial on his mobile phone..
Between the "homer Simpson" gurgles and the sounds of stumbling feet in the background, he also acknowledged the fact that he shouldn't go out drinking with Kai anymore.

Sqyre...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Sorry Syqre, I feel partly responciable for Pats state , as we had quite a session yesterday arvo on the blower long distance. At the concluision of which he ask me to post his intentions of moving on to Clancy's and see who would turn up..

Sounds like he had a good one ..


Cheers


----------



## winkle

Its good that you escaped my efforts at ringing a cab last night from the German club (one of the few that did )


----------



## winkle

After experimenting with carbing up pond water and metho I still can't get the Tooheys Blue flavour profile quite right.
I think I'll go more mainstream and do a Acerola Wheat (possums permitting) for my swap beer.


----------



## sqyre

SWAP UPDATE.....

Lou has joined the list of Attendees...

Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

So who is bringing food.We cant just rely on Sqyre alone to provide a vegans worst nightmare..  

I was thinking of making up a stack of jerky to bring..will give us carnivors something to chew on.Maybe some oysters as well...

I think it would also be nice to slip Brucey a few bucks for the sheep/goat/bullock/roo that is the main course.

I also have some organic carrots ready to go for Zizzle


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So who is bringing food.We cant just rely on Sqyre alone to provide a vegans worst nightmare..
> 
> I was thinking of making up a stack of jerky to bring..will give us carnivors something to chew on.Maybe some oysters as well...
> 
> I think it would also be nice to slip Brucey a few bucks for the sheep/goat/bullock/roo that is the main course.
> 
> I also have some organic carrots ready to go for Zizzle


Its all good... 
over the next few weeks i will put together a bit of a menu then work out a price list and let everyone know whats sort of $$ we are looking at each... 
And once we have a majority agreement on whats on the menu and the price... we will lock it in Eddy. 
(Pig on the Spit is Locked in.)

Last year it was $25 bucks i think so i will try to aim for that again...
And if anyone has any interesting nibblies, Jerky, Smoked Wallaby, pickled goat testicle's etc. they want to bring just let me know.. 

Everything else i can take care of... including breakfast...
I will front the intitial cost and you boys can fix me up on the day... 

If you dont have the cash with you on the day... well... lets just say you will be the one in the goat costume hogtied to the bar rail when we unleash a Viagra fueled, half pissed Incider with a twinkling glint of Love in his eye.. :blink: 

Sqyre...

P.S. If you have any special nutritional or dietry requirements let me know on the day and i will throw a chunk of greasy pig at you and tell you to H.T.F.U...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

If you dont have the cash with you on the day... well... lets just say you will be the one in the goat costume hogtied to the bar rail when we unleash a Viagra fueled, half pissed Incider with a twinkling glint of Love in his eye..

I wonder just how many will forgo the feast and just give Incider $25 for the pleasure... :lol:


----------



## Zizzle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think it would also be nice to slip Brucey a few bucks for the sheep/goat/bullock/roo that is the main course.



Does that mean that you didn't chuck in any money last year?

Brucearella, will you be providing stomach pumping services to stave off the alcohol poisoning?


----------



## sqyre

Zizzle said:


> Does that mean that you didn't chuck in any money last year?


Stu was stopping in for a beer on his way home to NSW...
He had a beer..
then another...
then another...
hmmm... might have another...
ooohh!! another? Ta!
and another...
Next thing we knew he was ringing home to the SWMBO... explaining how he had blown a tyre and the spare was flat and couldnt get it fixed untill morning...
Roads can be pretty rough to the case swap... 
And a lot rougher leaving the case swap...  


Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> Stu was stopping in for a beer on his way home to NSW...
> He had a beer..
> then another...
> then another...
> hmmm... might have another...
> ooohh!! another? Ta!
> and another...
> Next thing we knew he was ringing home to the SWMBO... explaining how he had blown a tyre and the spare was flat and couldnt get it fixed untill morning...
> Roads can be pretty rough to the case swap...
> And a lot rougher leaving the case swap...
> Sqyre...



Thats is actually rather close to the truth...Funny how the tyres became perfect when it was time to leave... B) 

And yes...it was a rough road home ( all both of em )... :icon_drool2:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Life here has taken a swing that was unexpected and as such Brew Wench and myself will not be able to attend or partisipate in this years swap.

It is a sad day , will have a beer or 2 with you guys but from here.. 

Swappers
1. Screwtop - AG: Newcastle Brown Ale
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen
3. Bonj - Swan Export Clone
4. NickB - (KEG)-TBA (probably a beer of some sort )
5. Browndog - (KEG)-TBA
6. Jye - APA
7. BConnery - TBA for sure but I'll start thinking about it now...
8. Frogman - (KEG) K+K APA
9. Incider - Early Bird Ale
10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Tooheys Blue clone (or something)
11.Troy - TBA AG ! (it'll prob be dark)
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA
13.Sqyre - TBA
14.Kiwi_Greg - TBA
15.StillScottish - (KEG) - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale
16.
17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Probably a porter
19.AndrewQld- possibly Australian Ale
20.Kevnlis - TBA
21.
22.Mothballs-maybe a Vienna
23.One scooter-AG Pils?
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, I reckon
25.Zizzle - AG something... whatever my robot makes. ( a mess? )
26.DucatiBoy Stu- Red Ale ( If I am allowed out of the house....... )

Swap Reserves:
(none at the moment..)

Attendees:
1.Ross (KEG)
2.Batz (KEG) Pending work of course
3.Tidalpete (KEG)
4.Deckedoutdaz
5. Altstart (KEG)
6.Jimmyjack bringing JS goodies, depending on work etc....
7. Paul H (KEG) 
8. Steelbreese 
9. Snow (KEG)
10. Lou (KEG)

Stats: 
36 Attendees..
Swap is FULL at the moment let me know if you want to be a Reserve
18 beers on tap.. 



The Brew Wench has had 2 brews on my rig that have turned out very well and was very keen too be the only female swaper, She had a very special Porter recipe that we have worked on and she was planning to brew this weekend. 




So come on guys fill the swap list again, fancy not any reserves..


Cheers and have a good one, Sorry that there wont be any fresh NQ prawns  

Ned


----------



## Screwtop

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Life here has taken a swing that was unexpected and as such Brew Wench and myself will not be able to attend or partisipate in this years swap.
> 
> It is a sad day , will have a beer or 2 with you guys but from here..



Bugger, hope it's nothing bad, we'll miss that smiling face and trying a beer made by Qld's first female AG brewer would have been something.

Hamba kahle 

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Life has has taken a swing that was unexpected and as such Brew Wench and myself will not be able to attend or partisipate in this years swap.
> The Brew Wench has a very special Porter recipe that we have worked on and she was planning to brew this weekend.
> Sorry that there wont be any fresh NQ prawns
> 
> Ned



Will really miss seeing you Ned & meeting your good missus.  Trust it's nothing too serious that has kept you both away this year?
However, every cloud has a silver lining. If you freight down to me both your contributions & the prawns of course, I will bo my best to ensure that they reach the swap untouched.




 
PM me for my addy.
TP :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

> Bugger, hope it's nothing bad, we'll miss that smiling face and trying a beer made by Qld's first female AG brewer would have been something.







> Will really miss seeing you Ned & meeting your good missus. Trust it's nothing too serious that has kept you both away this year?





Nothing to serious guys , Just that we have to move. I was given 30days notice yesterday to vacate the property. The owner has found himself between a rock and a hard place and we have to go.. Funnyly its 4 years this weekend since we moved in, its been good but all good things come to an end , Just like that keg that was going down so well.  

Cheers


----------



## sqyre

Ned, its not gunna be a case swap with out ya.....  
Sorry to here you've had to uproot... i hope all goes well with the move..
We may have to set up an online video conference with the long distance guys who can't make it..
so we can have a caseswap in simulcast...

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I wonder just how many will forgo the feast and just give Incider $25 for the pleasure... :lol:



Looks like I might make a profit!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> Ned, its not gunna be a case swap with out ya.....
> Sorry to here you've had to uproot... i hope all goes well with the move..
> We may have to set up an online video conference with the long distance guys who can't make it..
> so we can have a caseswap in simulcast...
> 
> Sqyre...




Thanks Brucey, Its a real pisser, haven't managed to find any where suitiable as yet , so the stress is mounting.. After 4 years on/in the river a relocation to town is not somthing we want to deal with. 

Cheers mate. :beer:


----------



## Ross

All the very best Ned, it must be extremely unsettling for you both at this time... Hope you find somewhere even better than you currently have, you never know your luck.

+++

I vote we still put a case together for Ned & his good lady. We can send it up to them to christen their new home. 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop

Hope you find a suitable place for brewing Ned, that's the most important selection criteria. Seriously, wish you luck in finding something nice for your family.




Ross said:


> I vote we still put a case together for Ned & his good lady. We can send it up to them to christen their new home.



Ned travels all the way own here to join in, the least we can do. I'm in for pitching in for costs.


----------



## InCider

Ross said:


> +++
> 
> I vote we still put a case together for Ned & his good lady. We can send it up to them to christen their new home.
> 
> Cheers Ross




+ 1 for me. Top idea Ross. 

Sorry for your news Ned. Fancy getting the Spanish Archer with only 30 days notice. Think of the fun of setting up your NEW brewery! (I know you'd rather keep the old one, but like Ross said, it might be even better!)

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## sqyre

Ross said:


> All the very best Ned, it must be extremely unsettling for you both at this time... Hope you find somewhere even better than you currently have, you never know your luck.
> 
> +++
> 
> I vote we still put a case together for Ned & his good lady. We can send it up to them to christen their new home.
> 
> Cheers Ross


Awesome idea Ross!!! 
i am happy to donate my case, if someone out there has access to a discounted courier service..  
Thats if we get any more guys interested in taking neds and Brew wench's spots..
For the time being i will chuck ned back on the list.. :super: 

Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

oh yeh... i forgot to mention....
6 WEEKS TO CASE SWAP!!!!!

Sqyre..


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> oh yeh... i forgot to mention....
> 6 WEEKS TO CASE SWAP!!!!!
> 
> Sqyre..




OK, OK, Newky Brown is down to 1.026.


----------



## NickB

Hmmm, maybe I'll need to brew tomorrow then....! Got a AAA planned, but not sure when I'll get time to do it this week...!

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sounds like a top idea....I will have 27 bottles, so I can contribute an extra to a case for Ned


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Wow what a top bunch (is that the right colective) of brew mates .. 

we're a bit lost for words, 

Thanks guys..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Guys....I am looking for a lift to Sqyres place

We are coming up and staying at my olds place at Regents Park ( Browns Plains ) on the Fri night.

SWMBO is willing to drive a certain distance to a drop off point. She is then going to IKEA to spend most of my pay after she drops me off .

Hopefully she will pick me up at Sqyres place and take me on a long,slow,nauseas journey over MT Lindsay,Woodenbong,Kyogle back home over the ferry past Ullmara pub


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Guys....I am looking for a lift to Sqyres place
> 
> We are coming up and staying at my olds place at Regents Park ( Browns Plains ) on the Fri night.
> 
> SWMBO is willing to drive a certain distance to a drop off point. She is then going to IKEA to spend most of my pay after she drops me off .
> 
> Hopefully she will pick me up at Sqyres place and take me on a long,slow,nauseas journey over MT Lindsay,Woodenbong,Kyogle back home over the ferry past Ullmara pub



I go past Regents Park, let me know if you need a lift.


----------



## troydo

+1 for the FNQ case,..

that means we need to bring 27 beers right (25 for swap 2 for the folks up north) ?


----------



## Ross

Troydo said:


> +1 for the FNQ case,..
> 
> that means we need to bring 27 beers right (25 for swap 2 for the folks up north) ?




Not quite Troydo,

Just go with the swap numbers, (whatever they may be) from the 1st page (25 at present, max 26).
Ned has been included, so it just means you will recieve 1 less bottle back since he's not brewing. Hope that makes sense  

cheers Ross


----------



## troydo

yup sounds fine!


----------



## browndog

This thread has been a bit quiet lately, Sqyre, next time you edit the list can you put my swap beer down as Black Dog Stout.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB

Sqyre - Add my brew in as well, a AAA (yet to be named....ohhh, mysterious...!)

Cheers


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> This thread has been a bit quiet lately, Sqyre, next time you edit the list can you put my swap beer down as Black Dog Stout.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog






NickB said:


> Sqyre - Add my brew in as well, a AAA (yet to be named....ohhh, mysterious...!)
> 
> Cheers



Done Fella's...  

Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

Unfortunatly due to reasons far beyond his control... AndrewQLD has had to pull out of the swap and from attending..
So there is now 2 spots available in the Case Swap... 

Anyone interested in sharing your some of your beers to get some more back in return, let us know!!
Not much time left though...

Sqyre


----------



## winkle

Sqyre,
make mine a Acerola Wheat (wild yeast infections permitting)


----------



## troydo

belgian wit for me... all things going to plan..


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> Sqyre,
> make mine a Acerola Wheat (wild yeast infections permitting)






Troydo said:


> belgian wit for me... all things going to plan..



1st post updated..  
Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

Gee, this Case swap has become a bit stagnent hasn't it?
oh well lets get some chatter happening...
Now i will be getting prices for the pig, potato bake,possibly a small salad for Zizzle, some basic nibblies, and the Breakfast list.. Eggs ,bacon, tomatoes , mushies , and hash browns etc. this coming week...

Now if anyone has anything else to contribute... nows the time to throw your goodies into the basket..
i know theres a few guys out there with thier delicious speciality Nibbilies on offer... :super: 
BRING IT ON!!!!

Sqyre... :icon_drunk:


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Gee, this Case swap has become a bit stagnent hasn't it?
> oh well lets get some chatter happening...
> Now i will be getting prices for the pig, potato bake,possibly a small salad for Zizzle, some basic nibblies, and the Breakfast list.. Eggs ,bacon, tomatoes , mushies , and hash browns etc. this coming week...
> 
> Now if anyone has anything else to contribute... nows the time to throw your goodies into the basket..
> i know theres a few guys out there with thier delicious speciality Nibbilies on offer... :super:
> BRING IT ON!!!!
> 
> Sqyre... :icon_drunk:



Let's get the spirit of the Pistolpatch back!

Let the frivolity begin!

Sqyre, you sexy hunk of Woodhill man, I'll be bringing Stuffed Jalapenos (Rellenos) and some spare makeup for Zizzle to wear when he eats his salad. Has anyone got a dress for him?

As for my Case - I have nothing down (long story) and being completely honest, will be unable to get a beer ready for the swap.  To make up for this I will borrow Zizzle's makeup and share his dress and do a show as the "Amazing Omniverous Hippie Shirtlifter". It's a crowd fave as you all know.

I bags not to have a bed - lest I shit myself after the Rellenos after they sneak up in my sleep. Grass is good. But it makes me hungry.  

InCider.

I'll still have a beer or two for Team Ned. !!


----------



## NickB

The way we're going, we'll be pioneering the "No-Swap" Case Swap Method h34r:

Grass for me too...all the way. Unless it rains. Then I'll sleep under the bar 

Cheers!


----------



## sqyre

Well done gentlemen...
Bring back the frivolous posts...
As for sleeping arrangements...
for an extra $25 you can sleep in the chook pen...
for an extra $50 you can sleep under the shed.. OR
for an extra $2.95 you can sleep with Mrs Sqyre...
(just leave the money on the fridge...as usual)

Sqyre...


----------



## NickB

And for $5 & the use of your sheep for an hour, you can sleep with InCider....

h34r:


----------



## Zizzle

Seems like you guys have some jealousy issues. 

So what can we draw on Ross's dome this year when he falls asleep?

Who volunteers to play Pat The Muss and control the music?

Without Ned's bounty we won't be able to torture the drunkards by slipping prawn heads into their pockets and sleeping bags?


----------



## browndog

Zizzle said:


> Seems like you guys have some jealousy issues.
> 
> So what can we draw on Ross's dome this year when he falls asleep?
> 
> Who volunteers to play Pat The Muss and control the music?
> 
> Without Ned's bounty we won't be able to torture the drunkards by slipping prawn heads into their pockets and sleeping bags?



How about "I shop at Mikes Home Brew" !


----------



## Ross

browndog said:


> How about "I shop at Mikes Home Brew" !



LOL - I regularly do B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> How about "I shop at Mikes Home Brew" !



The had a great special on Mash Tuns this week!


----------



## sqyre

Incider has confirmed he is a sooky lala and can't find the time to mix up some Man-cordial let alone some REAL BEER at Screwy's...
So i have moved him to the Attendees section with his bum-burners... :icon_drool2: 

This now means there a 3 available spots for joining in the case swap...

Once again if there is anyone who would like to join in on the swap feel free...
It doesnt matter if your a Kit and Kilo brewer or an all grain brewer...All welcome..
This is a good opurtunity to take home and try some quality All-Grain beers if your interested in finding out what all the hype is about...
(and chances are you will probably end up bringing an All-Grain to next years swap.  )

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> [/size](and chances are you will probably end up bringing an All-Grain to next years swap.  )
> 
> Sqyre..




probably by the next Brewerhood get together!


----------



## mobrien

Sorry to bring this back to a more serious note 

Just mashed in my brew for the case... Thought I'd do an IPA with a hint of hops 

Recipe: Regulation 5 Double IPA
Brewer: Matthew O'Brien
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 46.36 L
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 9.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 101.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
13.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 88.14 % 
0.50 kg JWM Caramalt (28.0 SRM) Grain 3.39 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.39 % 
0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140 (74.0 SRM) Grain 1.69 % 

90.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.80 %] (90 min) Hops 44.0 IBU 

30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 

10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (45 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (45 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (45 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 

10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (30 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 

10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 

30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SHops - 

0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 3.39 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 14Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 14.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 37.16 L of water at 79.3 C 69.0 C


----------



## sqyre

mobrien said:


> Sorry to bring this back to a more serious note
> 
> Just mashed in my brew for the case... Thought I'd do an IPA with a hint of hops



Ummmmm... i just had a look, and your NOT on the case swap list...  
I will stick you in inciders old spot...
Sorry about that mobrien, must of lost you somewhere before i started updating the first post..

just so you know.. i have put the swap list on the first post and i update it as neccessary..
As Wildayeast pointed out early on if you click on the "options" tab at the top of the thread and select "+linear" the 1st post will be at the top no matter what page you are on.
Seems to have cut out a lot of the issues of people getting leftout when the list was quoted and posted again..
untill now...hopefully you will be the last..

Sqyre..


----------



## mobrien

Hey Sqyre,

Thanks for the concern, but I am and was and now are twice on there!

9. Mobrien - IPA
10.Winkle - (KEG?) - Acerola Wheat (wild yeast infections permitting)
11.Troy - belgian wit
12.Matt O'B - TBA - maybe a double IPA

9=12=mobrien=Matt O'B

sorry for the confusion!

My brew is definitely a DOUBLE IPA, 100+ IBU! Its pumping into the fermenter as I type.

Man I love that conical!

M


----------



## sqyre

AHHHhhhh!!!! cool... No worries
I will fix up the list again... lol

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

mobrien said:


> Sorry to bring this back to a more serious note
> 
> Just mashed in my brew for the case... Thought I'd do an IPA with a hint of hops
> 
> Recipe: Regulation 5 Double IPA
> Brewer: Matthew O'Brien
> Asst Brewer:
> Style: Imperial IPA
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (35.0)
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 42.00 L
> Boil Size: 46.36 L
> Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
> Estimated Color: 9.3 SRM
> Estimated IBU: 101.1 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 13.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 88.14 %
> 0.50 kg JWM Caramalt (28.0 SRM) Grain 3.39 %
> 0.50 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.39 %
> 0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140 (74.0 SRM) Grain 1.69 %
> 
> 90.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.80 %] (90 min) Hops 44.0 IBU
> 
> 30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU
> 
> 10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (45 min) Hops 5.6 IBU
> 10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (45 min) Hops 6.0 IBU
> 10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (45 min) Hops 4.3 IBU
> 
> 10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.7 IBU
> 10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (30 min) Hops 3.6 IBU
> 10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.0 IBU
> 
> 10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.3 IBU
> 10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU
> 10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU
> 
> 30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops -
> 30.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SHops -
> 
> 0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 3.39 %
> 1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops -
> 30.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops -
> 30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 14Hops -
> Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
> Total Grain Weight: 14.25 kg
> ----------------------------
> Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
> Step Time Name Description Step Temp
> 60 min Mash In Add 37.16 L of water at 79.3 C 69.0 C


Sweet, now if we can just attach a Randall to each bottle.......


----------



## browndog

I think I can hear Jye smacking his chops already over that one Matt !

cheers

Browndog

NEWS FLASH .... ..... ... ... ... .. .. 

Just sampled the Black Dog Stout CCing in the fridge and am striking it from the swap. I'm not real happy with the way it has turned out so in it's place I give you.........Pine Gap IPA, Sqyre, my man, can you sort that list out? Also, I'll bring some kind of bar snack with the keg.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> Pine Gap IPA,



List Updated...

I have a small problem,
i need someone to help out with the pig in the wee hours of the morning and i mean wee!!!
i was hoping Mr Bunyip would be here to help out but unfortunatly he cant make it so if there are any out-of-towners who would like to crash here the night before to help out??
Or maybe a local who can be here in the very very early hours of the morning?? say by 5-6am at the very latest??

Mrs Sqyre in her advanced stage of "Uptheduffitis" cannot assist me with the smashing of the big stainless pole up the pigs arse then lift it onto the fire..

So if anyone can help out it would be appreciated...

Sqyre....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> List Updated...
> 
> I have a small problem,
> i need someone to help out with the pig in the wee hours of the morning and i mean wee!!!
> i was hoping Mr Bunyip would be here to help out but unfortunatly he cant make it so if there are any out-of-towners who would like to crash here the night before to help out??
> 
> Sqyre....





Come on guys , Give the man a hand .... I was soooo looking forward to a 05:00 start , :chug: that we were going to drive 1800km to help get this pig a crisping.. 

Shit I'm pissed off at missing this ... 


Still nowhere to brew yet , or live for that matter , oh well such is life...


:beer:


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> i was hoping Mr Bunyip would be here to help out but unfortunatly he cant make it so if there are any out-of-towners who would like to crash here the night before to help out??
> Or maybe a local who can be here in the very very early hours of the morning?? say by 5-6am at the very latest??
> 
> Mrs Sqyre in her advanced stage of "Uptheduffitis" cannot assist me with the smashing of the big stainless pole up the pigs arse then lift it onto the fire..
> 
> Sqyre....



Hey Sqyre, I may be able to come early in the day via train TOOT TOOT! after my lesson in HTFU from Zizzle. Remember: Those that can, do. And those that can't, teach.

Let me know the nearest station to you and I'll give you an ETA.

Mr HTFU.


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Hey Sqyre, I may be able to come early in the day via train TOOT TOOT! after my lesson in HTFU from Zizzle. Remember: Those that can, do. And those that can't, teach.
> 
> Let me know the nearest station to you and I'll give you an ETA.
> 
> Mr HTFU.



Thanks Mate, but i dont think the trains run early enough for you to get here early enough..
plus its about a 50min round trip to the nearest station. (Bethania)
by my calculations we will probably get you here about 4:35pm the day after the swap..  
Thanks anyway...
Unless you want to crash here the night before and can be at the Salisbury Train station at 4pm friday arvo..
That would be extremely convienient..  



FNQ Bunyip said:


> Shit I'm pissed off at missing this ...
> 
> Still nowhere to brew yet , or live for that matter , oh well such is life...


I'd offer to put you up in the shed for a while Ned, But i fear you would never leave...  
Your in a pretty shitty situation...
Better find somewhere soon so we know where to post the case..
Good luck with the house hunting...
Perhaps you will find one with a massive bar and we can all come to you for a swap.



Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

Ive just checked the translink site and will have to do a half day at work, so I'll check on that this week but it's doable. Let's hope they take livestock on the train!


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Ive just checked the translink site and will have to do a half day at work, so I'll check on that this week but it's doable. Let's hope they take livestock on the train!


Dont go putting yourself out mate... There still maybe someone who needs somewhere to crash the night before who is willing to get up the crack of dawn to help out...(i will explain who dawn is later)

we've got 5 weeks to work it out... If worst comes to worst i might be able to set the pig up the day before with someones help and just keep it on ice overnight..
I just had another thought too, if i chuck some wheels on the spit i should be able to lift the pig into place then roll it over the fire... (it takes 2 people to lift on while its over the fire..1 each end..)
I'm off to the shed to do some spit upgrading... i will keep you posted..  

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Dont go putting yourself out mate... There still maybe someone who needs somewhere to crash the night before who is willing to get up the crack of dawn to help out...(i will explain who dawn is later)
> 
> we've got 5 weeks to work it out... If worst comes to worst i might be able to set the pig up the day before with someones help and just keep it on ice overnight..
> I just had another thought too, if i chuck some wheels on the spit i should be able to lift the pig into place then roll it over the fire... (it takes 2 people to lift on while its over the fire..1 each end..)
> I'm off to the shed to do some spit upgrading... i will keep you posted..
> 
> Sqyre..



If I come down a day early, you can waive my $2.95!


----------



## Wrenny

Squire,

I'll give you a hand mate. I only live around the corner in Tamborine. And now that my little one wakes up with the screeching birds at 4:30, it shouldn't be a problem at all.

When you say the Big Green Shed, Woodhill, you don't mean the Bush Fire Brigade Station do you?

Brew bottled on Sunday. Put me down for Another Pale Ale (AG - APA).

Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## sqyre

Wrenny said:


> Squire,
> 
> I'll give you a hand mate. I only live around the corner in Tamborine. And now that my little one wakes up with the screeching birds at 4:30, it shouldn't be a problem at all.
> 
> When you say the Big Green Shed, Woodhill, you don't mean the Bush Fire Brigade Station do you?
> 
> Brew bottled on Sunday. Put me down for Another Pale Ale (AG - APA).
> 
> Cheers,
> Wrenny



Cool thanks Mate, 
i will see how we go and let you know when we get a bit closer to the date..
And no its not the Woodhill Rural... :lol: 
I mean this big green shed...





More piccys and the full story HERE

AND WHILE WE ARE AT IT HERE SOME FROM LAST YEARS SWAP..

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Cool thanks Mate,
> i will see how we go and let you know when we get a bit closer to the date..
> And no its not the Woodhill Rural... :lol:
> I mean this big green shed...
> View attachment 15690
> View attachment 15691
> 
> 
> More piccys and the full story HERE
> 
> AND WHILE WE ARE AT IT HERE SOME FROM LAST YEARS SWAP..
> 
> Sqyre...




I see about this time late year I suggested a marchofest at the cave,some may even remember it 



Lets get this Xmas Swap happening first but think about a Marchofest at the Cave as well

In March of course and a mad March theme


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I see about this time late year I suggested a marchofest at the cave,some may even remember it
> 
> Lets get this Xmas Swap happening first but think about a Marchofest at the Cave as well
> 
> In March of course and a mad March theme



Sounds great Batz. _Mad Marchofest Gourmet Food and Beer Festival, Kin Kin_.


----------



## winkle

Sounds good Batz, the liver should have recovered from Sqyres by then  
Currently I'm suffering for my art - was collecting the last acerola cherrys for the case swap beer and also collected around 5 paper wasp stings in 2 seconds, now got a big red (and freakin itchy) hand  .


----------



## sqyre

Oky doky Gents,
I have been getting some prices etc. for the food for the swap....
So i thought i'd better Get the Ball rolling andChuck a list up and see what i've missed, what we dont need, and anything else...

DINNER...
Pig
Potato Bake
Small salad? maybe some potato / pasta salad?

LUNCH...
Smokey Chook legs
Nibbilies, chips , dips, etc

BREAKFAST...
Bacon 
Eggs
Fried Tomato
Hashbrowns
Mushies

Ok any suggestions to add or remove?
Also nows the time to let me know if your bringing anything in the way of food along..

Sqyre..


----------



## Jye

Sounds damn good, but I dont know about the pasta salad... it has the S word <_< :lol:


----------



## NickB

Meatatarians Unite!

If it's got green it it, it's probably infected.....



cheers


----------



## sqyre

Jye said:


> Sounds damn good, but I dont know about the pasta salad... it has the S word <_< :lol:


perhaps we can get the salad fried? mmmmmmmm...  

Sqyre..


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> Oky doky Gents,
> I have been getting some prices etc. for the food for the swap....
> So i thought i'd better Get the Ball rolling andChuck a list up and see what i've missed, what we dont need, and anything else...
> 
> DINNER...
> Pig
> Potato Bake
> Small salad? maybe some potato / pasta salad?
> 
> LUNCH...
> Smokey Chook legs
> Nibbilies, chips , dips, etc
> 
> BREAKFAST...
> Bacon
> Eggs
> Fried Tomato
> Hashbrowns
> Mushies
> 
> Ok any suggestions to add or remove?
> Also nows the time to let me know if your bringing anything in the way of food along..
> 
> Sqyre..



So lunch is after dinner but before breakfast?

Brucey, great to see the tradition of organisation being carried on. I must say I love it!

Just a quick question...

Say if I was number 14 in the swap, should I put my bottles between 13 and 15 or just after 7pm?

Your brother in logic,
Pat


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> So lunch is after dinner but before breakfast?
> 
> Brucey, great to see the tradition of organisation being carried on. I must say I love it!
> 
> Just a quick question...
> 
> Say if I was number 14 in the swap, should I put my bottles between 13 and 15 or just after 7pm?
> 
> Your brother in logic,
> Pat



Gee thanks Pat.. :blink: 
I could have confused someone into thinking Lunch was at midnight.. :huh: 
The New fixed up post so no-one gets confused...
(especially the west coasters..)

LUNCH...
Smokey Chook legs
Nibbilies, chips , dips, etc

DINNER...
Pig
Potato Bake
Small salad? maybe some potato / pasta salad?

BREAKFAST...
Bacon 
Eggs
Fried Tomato
Hashbrowns
Mushies

Sqyre... (I was never confused...)


----------



## Screwtop

PistolPatch said:


> So lunch is after dinner but before breakfast?
> 
> Brucey, great to see the tradition of organisation being carried on. I must say I love it!
> 
> Just a quick question...
> 
> Say if I was number 14 in the swap, should I put my bottles between 13 and 15 or just after 7pm?
> 
> Your brother in logic,
> Pat




You - should just get your ass and bottles on a plane and be there, ya sand gropin girl! HTFU.


----------



## Ross

How are those beer labels coming along guys...Remember there's a $50 gift voucher up for grabs, or if you prefer a 19L keg (empty) for the best label B) 


Cheers Ross

Edit: spelling - thanks Pat


----------



## PistolPatch

Ross said:


> How are those beer abels coming along guys...Cheers Ross



Rossco, what's an abel? I'm sure I have one somewhere here...




Do I get the prize?

Screwtop, I did look at air-fares and then got very frightened. Only just scraped up the cash to get to Sydney for Xmas. What happened to the days of the $550 return??? All QLD Swaps in future should be done VERY close to Xmas. That way us inter-staters could book a quick return flight from say Sydney?

Sqyre: Thanks for the correction mate but you still haven't explained if Number 14 of the swap has to put their beers between 3 and 7 yet. (I may have stuffed up some figures here but on close examination I can't see where???)

Spot,
Pat


----------



## Screwtop

PistolPatch said:


> Rossco, what's an abel? I'm sure I have one somewhere here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get the prize?
> 
> Screwtop, I did look at air-fares and then got very frightened. Only just scraped up the cash to get to Sydney for Xmas. What happened to the days of the $550 return??? All QLD Swaps in future should be done VERY close to Xmas. That way us inter-staters could book a quick return flight from say Sydney?
> 
> Sqyre: Thanks for the correction mate but you still haven't explained if Number 14 of the swap has to put their beers between 3 and 7 yet. (I may have stuffed up some figures here but on close examination I can't see where???)
> 
> Spot,
> Pat




Farking excuses, I've seen the Perth Trip Thread, you EX Qlder, you've ditched us for your Sand Groping brewer buddies. Drive the van over mate, you could give a second BIAB demo to the Yalata People, they don't get mobile breweries through there that often, and they've got a nice spot overlooking the Gulf, would be much nicer place to brew than that room in your pic.


----------



## PistolPatch

LOL!

Well you and I both know the Yalata Mission well. BUT....

It has closed down :huh:

A big loss...

The van is still going, the room I pictured is now clean but I still have haven't found a replacement for InCider's sister yet.

PP

Edit: Did I write all that garbage above? Anything ot bump the post count I spose.


----------



## winkle

Jye said:


> Sounds damn good, but I dont know about the pasta salad... it has the S word <_< :lol:



Yes - deep fry the G*d D*mn whole lot of them!!! (*and any mars bars/peanut butter sandwiches walking past)

*sorry up past bedtime...


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> Yes - deep fry the G*d D*mn whole lot of them!!! (*and any mars bars/peanut butter sandwiches walking past)
> 
> *sorry up past bedtime...


Perhaps we just fill up the brew kettle with oil..and chuck in anything that falls under 3000 calories..  

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Perhaps we just fill up the brew kettle with oil..and chuck in anything that falls under 3000 calories..
> 
> Sqyre..



Baa bra will be defended to the last! :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre

LIST UPDATE..
Kiwi Greg Swap beer - Steinlager Clone

Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I did a sample of my Red Ale tonight, and I have a problem



I started with 23ltrs, but now I might only have enough to fill 26 twist top bottles... h34r:


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I did a sample of my Red Ale tonight, and I have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 23ltrs, but now I might only have enough to fill 26 twist top bottles... h34r:



you talkin stubbies, stu??


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> you talkin stubbies, stu??




Nope...them little tiny mouthfull sized bottles.... h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have a problem
> I started with 23ltrs, but now I might only have enough to fill 26 twist top bottles... h34r:



No worries Stu. ATM there are only 23 swappers (including yourself) out of a maxium of 26. If you can go by the guidelines & supply those 23 with 23 *PET *bottles you will need even less beer than you may have anticipated. 
Looking forward to having a beer with you.

TP :beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

At the current sampling rate, I would be lucky to make 1 PET bottle



Talking of PET bottles.....I dont have any...... :huh:


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> At the current sampling rate, I would be lucky to make 1 PET bottle
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of PET bottles.....I dont have any...... :huh:



Oh well... Drag a keg of whatever you do have along... and we will try and get too pissed to notice you didnt bring any swap beer..
Sounds fair to me..  

Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I will have " Drink at Sqyres beer" also

But the "swap" beer has dangerous taste qualities ... hence the problem


Might go and re-sample as I speak ( or type), strictly for quality control purposes only.... :unsure: 


And the Jerky should be a go.....as long as the Kitchen is finished by 24/11/07..give or take an election or two


----------



## sqyre

Any chance someone could drag a decent sized BBQ along with them??
We had 2 last year which worked a treat for the breaky fry up..
or did we have 3?

And the question has been raised about name tags...
The ones we had last year were awesome.. I think Rossco knocked them up .. 
any chance we can get some more for this year Ross???

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

Sqyre,
maybe we should look at cutting the swap numbers down now we've had some withdrawls. Make bottling and labeling easier (and then I don't have to buy some more @#$%& PET bottles  )


----------



## Jye

winkle said:


> Sqyre,
> maybe we should look at cutting the swap numbers down now we've had some withdrawls. Make bottling and labeling easier (and then I don't have to buy some more @#$%& PET bottles  )



Sounds good, we usually have a closing date to confirm numbers for the bottling boys.


----------



## InCider

Jye said:


> Sounds good, we usually have a closing date



Unless you fall asleep early... h34r:


----------



## Chad

Just finished bottling. I didn't think I was going to get there with the bottle numbers, but in the end it all worked out just right.

One thing I did have problems with this time was finding PET bottles. I had to go to 4 different locations before finding someone with stock. Hopefully that's a good sign of more people home brewing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

My PET bottles are made of glass

If anyone has a problem with that then HTFU..

I have had a shit weekend and dont really care anyway.... :angry: 

But I did manage to get 26 Bottles of a really nice Red Ale that makes Kilkenny look ordinary  


Tomorrow is another day....I hope.... <_<


----------



## bconnery

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My PET bottles are made of glass
> 
> If anyone has a problem with that then HTFU..
> 
> I have had a shit weekend and dont really care anyway.... :angry:
> 
> But I did manage to get 26 Bottles of a really nice Red Ale that makes Kilkenny look ordinary
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is another day....I hope.... <_<


I wouldn't worry Stu, so are some of mine. 
And if tomorrow isn't another day, then it won't matter what they are bottled in...


----------



## sqyre

Jye said:


> Sounds good, we usually have a closing date to confirm numbers for the bottling boys.


Do we have a consensus to close out the swap??? let me know...Perhaps we give the unsure 24 hours...  




InCider said:


> Unless you fall asleep early... h34r:


Lol.. i just got it... (i may not be very bright.. but i can lift heavy weights..)  

Sqyre..


----------



## Tyred

You could let it slide until the end of the week. 

The way I see it, there's about 22/23 in the case swap (23 includes the extra for FNQ BUNYIP). Probably won't change much from her on in.

"Something porterish" is bottled and slowly carbing up, so it's more or less set. All that's required now is a number to put on top.


----------



## Snow

sqyre said:


> Any chance someone could drag a decent sized BBQ along with them??
> We had 2 last year which worked a treat for the breaky fry up..
> or did we have 3?
> Sqyre...



Bruce,

I'll be able to bring along a spare BBQ if you still need it.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## InCider

I'm going to bring some Rellenos to get in some early rectum burning. :lol: 

And now really :icon_offtopic: 

As you know, I am still K&K and bottling, giving everybody no end of mirth! But the end is near! I have a mashtun (thanks mike), and will be getting kegs etc over the next few months. Of course Bindi and Screwtop will be getting the most calls for help from me when I go FULLNUDEGRAIN to the Darkside of AG.

And where am I going with this sober ramble?...Well, I cannot get my beer done in time for the Xmas Swap, so...

AT THE NEXT BREWERHOOD MEETING I WILL BRING A KEG OF FULLENUDEGRAIN!  

Anyone got a 'thingy'?  

InCider.


----------



## Steelbreese

Tyred said:


> You could let it slide until the end of the week.
> 
> The way I see it, there's about 22/23 in the case swap (23 includes the extra for FNQ BUNYIP). Probably won't change much from her on in.



To make up the numbers I guess i could put together a case of (glass) Stubbies with a combination of: a (porterish) Dos Equis & a (very strong) Coopers Vintage Ale. I don't have fancy labels, only adhesive ones, and as I mentioned (a while back when I first introduced myself) I use kits and at this stage don't want to go all grain (although I am pissed off at some of the results I am getting lately).

Anyway these two mentioned above are quite drinkable and I guess it would give me the opportunity (as a novice) to sample what is possible from you guys - so I'm putting my hand up for a bit of shitkicking - but if I drink enough on the night it won't matter anyway.

Speaking of which Sqyre - are you going to give us virgins a map to your place?


----------



## sqyre

Snow said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I'll be able to bring along a spare BBQ if you still need it.
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Thanks Snow, That will be great...

Sean, i think you can make up for your pitifull attempt by taking the reins of the stairway on the swap day..
we will make a brewer out of you..
You can fire it up about 11am..  

Steelbreese, i will PM everyone with instructions to get here closer to the day..
And i see no issues with you joining the swap if you wish...
Hell, we were willing to swap our beer for one of inciders...  
Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Thanks Snow, That will be great...
> 
> Sean, i think you can make up for your pitifull attempt by taking the reins of the stairway on the swap day..
> we will make a brewer out of you..
> You can fire it up about 11am..
> 
> Steelbreese, i will PM everyone with instructions to get here closer to the day..
> And i see no issues with you joining the swap if you wish...
> Hell, we were willing to swap our beer for one of inciders...
> Sqyre...



I'll cop that one on the chin Sqyre - taking a leaf out of your book  

Is this the AG staiway?







Steelebreese, better get in early and book Sqyre's goat. I'm not kidding. Baa Bra is filling up quick Baa Bra's bookings are filling up quick.


----------



## sqyre

On a serious note...
I would just like to explain that i have no issues with kit+Kilo Beers being involved in the case swap or even being brought to the meet..
I only take the piss out Incider and his Kit+Kilo brews because...well...he's Incider..
If there is anyone out there who makes K+K and wants to get involved..dont feel apprehensive about joining in... 
the swap is about getting together, trying beers and chatting about brewing... all kinds of brewing.. styles, teqhniques, equipment, etc..
So bring your beers along so we can try a few... 

And Congrats to Frogman and his SWMBO and thier New Apprentice Brewer.. :super: 

Sqyre...  :beer:


----------



## InCider

Congrats Frogman!


----------



## Steelbreese

sqyre said:


> On a serious note...
> I would just like to explain that i have no issues with kit+Kilo Beers being involved in the case swap or even being brought to the meet..
> I only take the piss out Incider and his Kit+Kilo brews because...well...he's Incider..
> If there is anyone out there who makes K+K and wants to get involved..dont feel apprehensive about joining in...
> the swap is about getting together, trying beers and chatting about brewing... all kinds of brewing.. styles, teqhniques, equipment, etc..
> So bring your beers along so we can try a few...
> 
> 
> Sqyre...  :beer:



And on that note I'll nominate for starting gate number 9, 19 or 21. Fast out wide on a wet track he be.

Looking forward to being there - don't give shit about being a kit brewer - just concerned that I've had a few disappointments recently.



InCider said:


> Steelebreese, better get in early and book Sqyre's goat. I'm not kidding. Baa Bra is filling up quick Baa Bra's bookings are filling up quick.



Somebody want to word me up on Sqyre's Goat? Should I start worrying now?

Andy


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> I'm going to bring some Rellenos to get in some early rectum burning. :lol:
> 
> And now really :icon_offtopic:
> 
> As you know, I am still K&K and bottling, giving everybody no end of mirth! But the end is near! I have a mashtun (thanks mike), and will be getting kegs etc over the next few months. Of course Bindi and Screwtop will be getting the most calls for help from me when I go FULLNUDEGRAIN to the Darkside of AG.
> 
> And where am I going with this sober ramble?...Well, I cannot get my beer done in time for the Xmas Swap, so...
> 
> AT THE NEXT BREWERHOOD MEETING I WILL BRING A KEG OF FULLENUDEGRAIN!
> 
> Anyone got a 'thingy'?
> 
> InCider.




OK Old thing
Want to do an AG at the cave for your swap?I'll collect you from Cooroy railway station,over nighters cool.

Be quick ....Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> OK Old thing
> Want to do an AG at the cave for your swap?I'll collect you from Cooroy railway station,over nighters cool.
> 
> Be quick ....Batz




Now thers's an offer you can't refuse Sean. Hope you K&K guys are taking note. None of us have anything against K&K, I can assure you all, Frogman scared the shite out of us with his K&K entry in the XMAS in July Case Swap. Point is we all want to help you produce the best beer possible, after all we have to drink 22 bottles of someone elses beer after a swap, and so have a vested interest in assisting brewers in producing their best attempt. 

Cheers,
Screwy


----------



## sqyre

LIST UPDATE...
Steelbreese in at number 9...

Sqyre...


----------



## Zizzle

Batz said:


> OK Old thing
> Want to do an AG at the cave for your swap?I'll collect you from Cooroy railway station,over nighters cool.
> 
> Be quick ....Batz



Do it InCider!!!

... or else I'll have a switch kick to the nuts waiting for you at the swap... motivated yet? 

Just pre-empting any excuses: Surely SWMBOs & spuds & work can't take up that much of your time? HTFU.

Peer group pressure much? :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Zizzle said:


> Do it InCider!!!
> 
> ... or else I'll have a switch kick to the nuts waiting for you at the swap... motivated yet?
> 
> Just pre-empting any excuses: Surely SWMBOs & spuds & work can't take up that much of your time? HTFU.
> 
> Peer group pressure much?



See? even the Hippie Vegan is gunna put a cap in your ass...
not sure what "cap" means in Hippie speak... could be his Penis...???
Either way... its not lookin good for your ass... :huh: 
Pray "cap" isnt his BrewBot thingo.... ewwwww..
Actually that explains a lot... :blink: 

HTFU
Sqyre...


----------



## Zizzle

Hmmm... are you jelous there Brucezilla queen of 'boomba?






Don't go there girlfriend


----------



## Chad

Ross said:


> How are those beer labels coming along guys...Remember there's a $50 gift voucher up for grabs, or if you prefer a 19L keg (empty) for the best label B)


I've got something a little different this time to compliment my bottle and label which will hopefully become the norm for my bottled brews h34r: .
I just hope I will have it finished in time.


----------



## InCider

Zizzle said:


> Do it InCider!!!
> 
> ... or else I'll have a switch kick to the nuts waiting for you at the swap... motivated yet?
> 
> Just pre-empting any excuses: Surely SWMBOs & spuds & work can't take up that much of your time? HTFU.
> 
> Peer group pressure much? :lol:




I am working the logistics - has anyone taken a hot wort on the train before? :lol: Translink No-chill!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> I am working the logistics - has anyone taken a hot wort on the train before? :lol: Translink No-chill!



HTFU...real men take hot wort AND cheap goats into the city....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Come on Sean , Just get your ass over too the cave and brew , your carrying on like a real drama queen .. HTFU man ... All these offers of help are going to waste, I think I might move down that way just so I can visit brew mates ... Get your shit together .. don't ask her just tell her ...

Cheers


----------



## kevnlis

Sorry fellas, had a chat with SWMBO last night and we can't afford the $100+ in fuel for me to drive down there, not to mention all the other little expenses.

I would still like to swap my case if anyone in Bundy will be making the trip and would be willing to carry my goodies? Free beer for the first to volunteer


----------



## sqyre

List Update....
Bonj's Case Beer changed to Bright Ale..


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Come on Sean , Just get your ass over too the cave and brew , your carrying on like a real drama queen .. HTFU man ... All these offers of help are going to waste, I think I might move down that way just so I can visit brew mates ... Get your shit together .. don't ask her just tell her ...
> 
> Cheers




Hey Ned - move down and you can drive me around! haha!. 

SWAMBO is the least of my obstacles believe it or not :super: It's more a tidy up the house to get it on the market to get rid of the *mother in law* and move away type issue! I've been a busy bee trying to win the lotto to move her on to a padded cell different location and keep her inherent negativity, sourness, pessimism and bitterness from poisoning my 2.5 children. Her only redeeming feature is that she has opposable thumbs, but I do consider it more my luck than planning. She's killing me! :blink: 

I leave my wheelbarrow in the same place for 3 years. I come home and it's moved. I grown chillis in the same place for 2 years and she tells me to move them all as they are wrecking the retaining wall, and tainted my the septic. I tell her politely to go forth and multiply - she's been eating them for years! When I go to the shed I find all my thongs (3 pairs) have been taken from outside the door, where all the family's shoes are, to the laundry in a plastic bag. I could go on all day. Menopause is killing me. I used to feel sorry for her, but as can happen to lonely people, they are willing to sacrifice a lot (my marriage etc) just to keep one or two family members close. 

Thank goodness I have my wife onside!  

And you are right about all the great offers of help - I am chewing Screwtops' ear off and interrupting his dinner every second night with keg questions, going to take up Batz' offer (might be a Xmas/new year) and really just need a "thingy" to stop things exploding. Frogman??? :lol: 

Ahhh....cathartic rant....


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> going to take up Batz' offer (might be a Xmas/new year)




Your welcome to brew anytime mate,perhaps a few other of the natives my like to join us :icon_chickcheers: 


Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

InCider said:


> Thank goodness I have my wife onside!


 LOL! I read that as...

Thank goodness I have my wife outside! 

 

P.S. to Batz: Please send me your tasting notes on those beers I sent :icon_drunk:


----------



## kevnlis

"Batz" said:


> Technically imagination and creativity should be listed as ingredients



Too right! I have not heard that, but I like it... alot!


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> LOL! I read that as...
> 
> Thank goodness I have my wife outside!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. to Batz: Please send me your tasting notes on those beers I sent :icon_drunk:




Drank them Pat :icon_drunk: Give me a call old thing 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Excellent Batz!

My mobile went through the washing machine though about a month ago so I have lost every number received in the last two and a bit years - whoops! Will send you an email etc...

Spot mate,
Pat


----------



## sqyre

Updated List...
Kevnlis cant attend swap...

Sorry to hear you cant make it Kevnlis...  
Sqyre...


----------



## browndog

> i think you can make up for your pitifull attempt by taking the reins of the stairway on the swap day..
> we will make a brewer out of you..
> You can fire it up about 11am..


 I hope Incider is going to be under the stewardship of DucatiBoy Stu here Bruce, I am keen to see him do his Pillar of Stout. And besides, Sean will only end up attempting to fornicate with an unfortunate piece of the Stairway to Heaven

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB

Batz said:


> Your welcome to brew anytime mate,perhaps a few other of the natives my like to join us :icon_chickcheers:
> Batz



I'll be in that! Been wanting to visit the Bat Cave since the July swap.....

Let us know InCider, it all hinges on you mate... (no pressure)

Get into that Man Brewin' mate, just do it.....

Cheers


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> I hope Incider is going to be under the stewardship of DucatiBoy Stu here Bruce, I am keen to see him do his Pillar of Stout. And besides, Sean will only end up attempting to fornicate with an unfortunate piece of the Stairway to Heaven
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I am so looking forward to the stairway - can't wait! Let's hope Sqyre has a 'thingy' that measures stuff  

And as for any suggestions that frottage may take place against the Stairway, I can assure you all now that I will merely be polishing it.


----------



## sqyre

I dont mean to alarm anyone but...
ONLY 3 WEEKS TILL' CASE SWAP!!!!!
:blink: 
And the pig has been Ordered... I went a touch bigger this year 35KG..
For no other reason than it gets cheaper the bigger it is...

Sqyre...


----------



## troydo

brewed the beer today, will put in fermenter tomorrow so its nice and fresh!


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> I dont mean to alarm anyone but...
> ONLY 3 WEEKS TILL' CASE SWAP!!!!!
> :blink:
> And the pig has been Ordered... I went a touch bigger this year 35KG..
> For no other reason than it gets cheaper the bigger it is...
> 
> Sqyre...



I'll make that pig my bitch! It weighs more than Zizzle, my _other_ bitch!  

If it's 'grain fed' it might have a thingy. *AG PIG!*


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> it gets cheaper the bigger it is...




Ya can go broke savin money like that!


----------



## NickB

Just got the second half of my AAA to ferment, then blend, and bottle, and Wooshka - ready to drink by Xmas (hopefully)...!

3 Weeks and counting...scrary....but I'm really looking forward to it!

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

About time we firmed up the number of swapee's and locked them in..

Really dont want to brew another batch of Red ale...no I really dont, I mean it would be horrible to have to do it... h34r:


----------



## Batz

Ducatiboy stu said:


> About time we firmed up the number of swapee's and locked them in..
> 
> Really dont want to brew another batch of Red ale...no I really dont, I mean it would be horrible to have to do it... h34r:




The first post of this thread states 26

Batz


----------



## onescooter

B and D Lager is bottled and ready to go.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## InCider

I was scoping out the chillies yesterday for the swap in woolies. Big Ferkers that will take a heap of stuffing - bacon, mozarella, onion....drool...










There are some attendees that will have none (HTFU) and there will be those that have a couple. I'll cater for all. This time instead of pastry, I'll make a beer batter and make them in Mr & Mrs Sqyres kitchen. 

Salivating,

InCider.


----------



## sqyre

*CASE SWAP UPDATE*
Hey guys,
I have been doing some rough calculations on spendings for the day..
The Pig should be between $175-$200
heatbeads/ firewood etc.- $70
Potatobake and and other non-green additions - $20-$30
Breakfast 
Bacon 1-2kg - $15-20 (should be some pig leftover to heat up but better safe than sorry)
Eggs - 3 dozen - $10
Mushies, Hashbrowns, Tomatoes, etc - $25
Paperplates, knives and forks (renae found some decent ones this time) -$45
Condiments - $10

As you can see we are just over the $400 mark..
If i ask for $15 per head it could be cutting it fine.. 
(on the chance i have forgotten something or half a dozen people suddenly drop out,or the price of pig,tomatoes or eggs go through the roof.)
*So i am making it $20 a head*... 
and if on the day everything goes to plan cash wise, we invest the rest in a box of prawns seeing how we sadly wont have Ned's tasty Bounty this year...(depending on what a box is worth)
All in favor say Aye...

Sqyre..


----------



## Jye

Aye


----------



## Mothballs

Put me down for an Aye. Sounds good to me.


----------



## sqyre

Can i also get everyone to sart giving me Confirmations when they know they are *DEFINATELY* attending please..
as there are are a few people i havn't heard from for a while...  

Thanks 
Sqyre..


----------



## Snow

sqyre said:


> View attachment 15932
> 
> 
> Can i also get everyone to sart giving me Confirmations when they know they are *DEFINATELY* attending please..
> as there are are a few people i havn't heard from for a while...
> 
> Thanks
> Sqyre..



I am Definitely attending -with my spare BBQ!.......and a keg of something special....  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## NickB

Aye from me, and an attendance confirmation!

Cheers


----------



## bonj

Aye, me hearty!

I be attending ya salty sea dog.


----------



## sqyre

Snow said:


> I am Definitely attending -with my spare BBQ!.......and a keg of something special....
> Cheers - Snow





NickB said:


> Aye from me, and an attendance confirmation!
> Cheers





Bonj said:


> Aye, me hearty!
> I be attending ya salty sea dog.



Thank-you gentlemen... your seats have been reserved...  
Sqyre... 
(1st post list updated)


----------



## Tyred

Aye. 

Definitive confirmation will be made later, but for now I'm still in.


----------



## Ross

Come hell or high water Brucey Baby....  

Cheers Ross


----------



## InCider

I'm confirmed. But I want to know where you got the picture of me in a suit? <_< 

BYOG?


----------



## Screwtop

Ahh haaar Haar and it be an Aye from me too me harties. Bringing some beer as well, no farking idea what yet as kegs are in a shit mess.


----------



## Batz

Confirmation is a bit difficult,in fact I have my doubts that I'll make it.
Therefore I throw in the towel! Sorry guys you all have a good one..and Merry Xmas  

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> Confirmation is a bit difficult,in fact I have my doubts that I'll make it.
> Therefore I throw in the towel! Sorry guys you all have a good one..and Merry Xmas
> 
> Batz



Sorry to see you cant make it Batz..  

Sqyre..


----------



## Snow

Batz said:


> Confirmation is a bit difficult,in fact I have my doubts that I'll make it.
> Therefore I throw in the towel! Sorry guys you all have a good one..and Merry Xmas
> 
> Batz



Awww...Batz, that's disappointing mate. Sorry to hear you can't make it - I always look forward to your superb beer and your straight talking! Hope to catch you at the next gathering....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## browndog

Ablast ye scurvy dogs, aye I'll be there come hell or high water.


cheers me heartys

Browndog


----------



## stillscottish

Aaarrrr, ye bunch of bilge rats. I'll meet ye on the poop deck.

Campbell


----------



## NickB

Ahh, bummer Batz, too bad you're gonna miss mate. Have really been meaning to catch up since the last swap...hell, you ARE only a few K's away!

I've just tasted my swap entry, and well, I'm a bit disappointed.... Got an order from Craftbrewer coming, so will most likely fire out another quick brew, and have it fermented and bottled by the 1st.... As long as everyone can hold off for a few weeks while it conditions, we should all be good.....

Cheers!


----------



## frogman

EYE wil B dare.

Frogman.

EDIT = sPeEliN'


----------



## bconnery

I'm definitely in, but I will be arriving a little later in the afternoon due to commitments on the day.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Will be there with bells on and a parrot on me shoulder




Do we know what we are brewing in the stairway ......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> *CASE SWAP UPDATE*
> Hey guys,
> I have been doing some rough calculations on spendings for the day..
> The Pig should be between $175-$200
> heatbeads/ firewood etc.- $70
> Potatobake and and other non-green additions - $20-$30
> Breakfast
> Bacon 1-2kg - $15-20 (should be some pig leftover to heat up but better safe than sorry)
> Eggs - 3 dozen - $10
> Mushies, Hashbrowns, Tomatoes, etc - $25
> Paperplates, knives and forks (renae found some decent ones this time) -$45
> Condiments - $10
> 
> As you can see we are just over the $400 mark..
> If i ask for $15 per head it could be cutting it fine..
> (on the chance i have forgotten something or half a dozen people suddenly drop out,or the price of pig,tomatoes or eggs go through the roof.)
> *So i am making it $20 a head*...
> and if on the day everything goes to plan cash wise, we invest the rest in a box of prawns seeing how we sadly wont have Ned's tasty Bounty this year...(depending on what a box is worth)
> All in favor say Aye...
> 
> Sqyre..




Lettuce for Zizzle.....99c
Carrot for Zizzle......50c


God damn them hippies are cheap to feed..... :lol: 



I might have a few lettuce ready by the meet, so if they are, I will bring some. Cant beat organic home grown lettuce...


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I might have a few lettuce ready by the meet, so if they are, I will bring some. Cant beat organic home grown lettuce...


That would be awesome. Home grown vegies are awesome.


----------



## TidalPete

I'll be there.

TP :beer:


----------



## troydo

I'll be there!!

Still workin on a quick party keg to bring...
we will see what happens, otherwise i'll bring a few bottles of my first few ag's for criticism


----------



## altstart

I will Be there and I will bring a keg of Bohemian Lager. 

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

I will be there

cheers

Kiwi_Greg


----------



## sqyre

LIST UPDATE...

Instead of filling up the list with ..*[CONFIRMED]'s
*I have labeled all the UN_CONFIRMED'S...

You now know who you are..  
Sqyre...


----------



## Chad

As per my first post, I still can't make to the swap, but my case is ready to go.


----------



## sqyre

Chad said:


> As per my first post, I still can't make to the swap, but my case is ready to go.



Sorry Chad musta been before i started the 1st post List and missed you somehow...
Fixed up now..

Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

CASE SWAP UPDATE

Just thought i would make it OFFICIAL...  
We will be having an ALL-GRAIN Demo / Brew up on the Morning of the swap starting at 11am...
Anyone interested in joining in on the Brewing, who is not in the "Case Swap" please contact me as we will be happy for you to come along and share in the fun of ALL-Grain Brewing..
Just let me know via a PM or by Posting in this Thread...

Incider has been nominated as the designated "Stairway to Heaven" Driver..
(May God have mercy on our souls...and my brew stand)




"STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN"


Sqyre...


----------



## NickB

Farewell Ye Stairway.

You were a great, great brewstand, before you were defiled by the Man Cordial Himself!

RIP


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> CASE SWAP UPDATE
> 
> Just thought i would make it OFFICIAL...
> We will be having an ALL-GRAIN Demo / Brew up on the Morning of the swap starting at 11am...
> Anyone interested in joining in on the Brewing, who is not in the "Case Swap" please contact me as we will be happy for you to come along and share in the fun of ALL-Grain Brewing..
> Just let me know via a PM or by Posting in this Thread...
> 
> Incider has been nominated as the designated "Stairway to Heaven" Driver..
> (May God have mercy on our souls...and my brew stand)
> View attachment 15949
> 
> 
> "STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN"
> Sqyre...




I've got a tin of Farmland Lager spare for the brew session. What pot do I pour it into? Have you got an electric blanket and some sugar? :icon_cheers: 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Wrenny

I'll be there from about 5:30-6:00 am to help get the pig underway.

Also wasn't happy with the Nelson Pale Ale, so I have just put a new brew in to ferment. It'll be bottled by the swap, but along with a few others, you might have to wait a couple of weeks to drink.

It'll be an All Grain "Armadillo Pale Ale". Makes the label so much easier too. That prize is mine, Ross, Mine.

I'm pretty stoked with the name. I bet nobody has thought of calling a Pale Ale with heaps of Amarillo Hops an "Armadillo Pale Ale" before. Yep, real lateral thinking there.


Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## sqyre

LIST UPDATE

Thanks Wrenny, I will list you as Cofirmed.
and PaulH has also informed me he cant make it..

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

I'm going to be a wanker and have to wait until next week to confirm although I will get there and watch Incider buggering up a beer on the Stairway at the very least.
Currently have bottled up the Acerola Pale - really got my fingers crossed at the moment since the fruit flavour is all over the place, bottle conditioning will hopefully mellow it out :unsure: . Note to self - don't do an experimental beer for a case swap!


----------



## Steelbreese

sqyre said:


> View attachment 15932
> 
> 
> Can i also get everyone to sart giving me Confirmations when they know they are *DEFINATELY* attending please..
> as there are are a few people i havn't heard from for a while...
> 
> Thanks
> Sqyre..



Mark me down as definite and bringing Zizzle along with me - I do like salads myself, although I did cut the locks a few years ago now.


----------



## sqyre

I found out the price for the Large Ocean Prawns i had at the work BBQ..$28 a kg..(nice big lady finger bannana sized ones) 
Which will only get us a few kilos depending on numbers and last year Neds box was 12kg (i think)
and i think i have to order them as well...
the other option is to go and see what woolies have on special come the swap day.. :unsure: 

so depending how the swap numbers go... 
A small amount of Nice Big Prawns OR a Poo Load of small Woolies prawns..

Unless someone out there knows someone with a trawler or works in a seafood market?

Sqyre... :blink:


----------



## Batz

yes remember prawns? Remember Ned?
Who drives a million KM to join us? And supplies prawns?

I'll will kick off by chucking in $10.00 (in fact I'll pay for Neds case) to get a swap case to Ned,even try to get a beer into it, myself mate :icon_chickcheers: 
and I can't make the swap

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> yes remember prawns? Remember Ned?
> Who drives a million KM to join us? And supplies prawns?
> 
> I'll will kick off by chucking in $10.00 (in fact I'll pay for Neds case) to get a swap case to Ned,even try to get a beer into it, myself mate :icon_chickcheers:
> and I can't make the swap
> 
> Batz



Top Idea Batz, :icon_cheers: 
Ummm.... But we have already organised a case to be shipped up to Ned.
I think it must of been while you were away, earlier in the thread.. 
If you have a look at the first post he is on the list..

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

I'm excited about the swap! Oh Yeah! Bring it on! 

I just had to get that out :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> so depending how the swap numbers go...
> A small amount of Nice Big Prawns OR a Poo Load of small Woolies prawns..
> Sqyre...




A report on the ABC recently gave the thumbs down to Woollies prawns Brucey. They reckoned that as they are mostly imported from polluted waters in SE Asia we might be getting more than we paid for if you get my drift? 
If you get the Woollies prawns you can have my share gratis.  

Nothing wrong with the Mighty Ned's Gulf prawns. :super: Going to miss you at the Swap Ned.  

TP :beer:


----------



## sqyre

TidalPete said:


> A report on the ABC recently gave the thumbs down to Woollies prawns Brucey. They reckoned that as they are mostly imported from polluted waters in SE Asia we might be getting more than we paid for if you get my drift?
> If you get the Woollies prawns you can have my share gratis.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Mighty Ned's Gulf prawns. :super: Going to miss you at the Swap Ned.
> 
> TP :beer:


Yeh i do agree with you Pete, just thought i'd put it ou there...
see how we go might have enough for 5-6kg hopefully...

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Yeh i do agree with you Pete, just thought i'd put it ou there...
> see how we go might have enough for 5-6kg hopefully...
> 
> Sqyre...



I'm buying a lotto ticket for this weekend and _when_ I win, I'll tell Ned to get on the next plane down (And Mrs FNQ Bunyip & Family too)

Fingers crossed! 

InCider.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Thanks guys , I'll have a couple up here and see if I can get too a phone line some time on the day.. 

Have a good one , its a real shame not too be comeing down will miss you all ..

Cheers


----------



## Ross

how's the house hunting going Ned, any joy?

Cheers Ross


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

lots of work too do ross , lots and lots.....

All will be good , it just takes time... 


Cheers


----------



## stillscottish

sqyre said:


> I found out the price for the Large Ocean Prawns i had at the work BBQ..$28 a kg..(nice big lady finger bannana sized ones)
> Which will only get us a few kilos depending on numbers and last year Neds box was 12kg (i think)
> and i think i have to order them as well...
> the other option is to go and see what woolies have on special come the swap day.. :unsure:
> 
> so depending how the swap numbers go...
> A small amount of Nice Big Prawns OR a Poo Load of small Woolies prawns..
> 
> Unless someone out there knows someone with a trawler or works in a seafood market?
> 
> Sqyre... :blink:




My son works as a dishie weekends at Morgan's restaurant in Scarborough ( Morgan's Trawlers, Seafood Market etc...)
He used to get a staff discount. I'll put the hard word on him and see what sort of a deal they can offer.

Campbell


----------



## sqyre

stillscottish said:


> My son works as a dishie weekends at Morgan's restaurant in Scarborough ( Morgan's Trawlers, Seafood Market etc...)
> He used to get a staff discount. I'll put the hard word on him and see what sort of a deal they can offer.
> 
> Campbell



Top Stuff Campbell :super: 
Mrs Sqyre actually suggested that she could drive up to Morgans the morning of the Swap to get some..
But if you could grab them that would be great, and even better if you can get a discount..

The ones i was looking at are the Large Ocean Prawns from Rocco's for $28/kg... but anthing fresh and local should be fine..

Sqyre...


----------



## stillscottish

OK. I don't mind getting them. I'll see if I can get a deal and if you let me know closer to the time how much/many to get.

I got some beauties there last week. Just over twice the price of the little bay prawns and they were the size of lobsters. Yummmmm!!!!

Campbell

edit: removed quote for the quote [email protected]


----------



## InCider

stillscottish said:


> edit: removed quote for the quote [email protected]



+ 1 etc etc


----------



## onescooter

Put me down as a definate please.
Bottles are ready to go. Don't know how to do labels though.

Cheers 
Scott.


----------



## sqyre

Unfortunatly, Once again, jimmyJack has had to pull out....
But as a true to form, TOTAL LEGEND!!! 
he has mustered up some James Squire Pint glasses, one for everyone!!!! :super: 
Please raise your glasses in appreciation of our "mysteriously unseen" JimmyJack  
Sqyre...
(gee it was hard spelling squire not like sqyre..and the other way around...i think :blink: )


----------



## Jye

Ah the elusive Jimmyjack... sightings are very rare


----------



## TidalPete

Jye said:


> Ah the elusive Jimmyjack... sightings are very rare



Many thanks for your generousity JJ. When are we all goiing to meet you?

Raising a glass of my Scottish to you right now.

TP :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

Yep, old JJ's beer donation kept a heap of us in form on Saturday of the last Xmas Swap and InCider for most of Sunday :blink:

I'm having a brew day here on Saturday. Some of the troops are unsure about brew day etiquette. The Rook is guest of honour (a top bloke from VIC,) amita (from Margaret River) is going to do his first AG and facter (from Perth) is also going to do his first AG!!!

Not one of you has offered to fly over for the brew day - WTF?

Anyway the least you could do would be to offer etiquette advice on brew days at PP's to the thread

I'm quite interested in InCider's and Sqyre's comments on brew day etiquette but all are welcome.

Wish you could all be there,
Pat


----------



## sqyre

The Mysterious JimmyJack,
I imagine him as a large fellow, with a big white beard, red suit, jolly laugh and covered in Lion Nathan sponcership....
Spreading promotional beer stuff, tasty beverages and endless joy to his fellow brew buddies..and Who every xmas case swap squeezes out of a beer tap and leaves lots of pressies for all the good little brewers....Except of course for Incider... because he's a Man-cordial mixer..
 

Sqyre...


----------



## WildaYeast

Hey Sqyre, you've got me labeled with a big red 'unconfirmed', but I'm sure I did that first confirmation thing sometime after the baptism thing...

Stout should be well and trully done -- about 10-days fermenting now and scheduled to get bottled this weekend. Slight tweak ala Jamil from the first one I brewed a few weeks ago (was going to be for swap, but I was out of beer  had to test it be sure it would be OK.

Haven't figured out labels yet, but I do plan on arriving with little brown bottles at the very least.

Cheers, Brian

PS -- No signs of sprouting yet ST


----------



## InCider

Bump! Thanks Jimmyjack - look forward to meeting you at some point!  

Hip, Hip, Hip Hooray! :super:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Ok guys last post from me for awhile , phone get turned off tomorrow so it willl only be borrowed conections ...

Have a great swap day , will be thinking of you all..

Jimmy J 's contribution last year was great , I can still remember Incider handing me a JS as I rubbed the cannary shit out of my eyes as the sun was comming up.. Legend stuff Jimmy ...


I'll raise my glass with you all from up here , Cheers Guys , 

Ned


----------



## sqyre

WildaYeast said:


> Hey Sqyre, you've got me labeled with a big red 'unconfirmed', but I'm sure I did that first confirmation thing sometime after the baptism thing...


Sorry Mate Fixed up now..



FNQ Bunyip said:


> Ok guys last post from me for awhile , phone get turned off tomorrow so it willl only be borrowed conections ...


Good luck with everything Ned.

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

Ned, we'd love to give you a call on the day to tell you what dresses Zizzle and I are wearing. Let us know your number mate.

We'll hold off the grog until we speak as we usually do at case swaps... :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Ned, we'd love to give you a call on the day to tell you what dresses Zizzle and I are wearing. Let us know your number mate.
> 
> We'll hold off the grog until we speak as we usually do at case swaps... :lol:
> 
> InCider.



I had my fingers crossed that he might end up somewhere with broadband so we could do a video conference on swap night..
But it looks like we will be lucky to get a phone call happening.... <_< 
Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> I had my fingers crossed that he might end up somewhere with broadband so we could do a video conference on swap night..
> But it looks like we will be lucky to get a phone call happening.... <_<
> Sqyre..



We have enough photos of Ned to get a us through and improvised video conference. We could even have a 'Pat the Muss' call!

please excuse the finger smudge on the left of the shot.


----------



## sqyre

*LIST UPDATE
*Hey,
I have had a few guys contact me and ask about bringing friends along...
Thats fine as long as they are aware that there is a $20 contribution per head involved.
and i need to have all numbers *Absolutley confirmed* by *Wednesday the 28th* before the swap so i can organise the Last Minute stuff we need..and get the right amount of money to Campbell for the Prawns.
So anyone bringing a friend,etc. i will add a *" +1 *" next to your name to keep track.


Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> We have enough photos of Ned to get a us through and improvised video conference. We could even have a 'Pat the Muss' call!
> 
> please excuse the finger smudge on the left of the shot.



Is that cousin it to the left?


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> Is that cousin it to the left?




No it's cousin - to the left


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> No it's cousin - to the left


 

Which one's the cousin? :lol:


----------



## Zizzle

Ha ha ah, HTFU bald man


----------



## bconnery

Sqyre, you can confirm my beer as an English Pale Ale. 
My wife has also offered to knock up a couple of german beer cakes so you can put that down as part of the food list...

Cheers
Ben


----------



## sqyre

bconnery said:


> Sqyre, you can confirm my beer as an English Pale Ale.
> My wife has also offered to knock up a couple of german beer cakes so you can put that down as part of the food list...
> 
> Cheers
> Ben


Awesome... Done Moose..
Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

Well, i'm afraid the week quoting is over and done with...
12 DAYS TO CASE SWAP!!!
 

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Well, i'm afraid the week quoting is over and done with...
> 12 DAYS TO CASE SWAP!!!
> 
> 
> Sqyre...


I have applied for monday off work in anticipation! :super: :lol:


----------



## Tyred

I thought I had confirmed but I may have dreamt it. Still have the unfriendly red letters after my name.

Anyway I'll be turning up but probably sometime after 1. Got a couple of things to do in the morning. 

Even taking the week before off to keep away from all the sick people in the city.


----------



## sqyre

Tyred said:


> I thought I had confirmed but I may have dreamt it. Still have the unfriendly red letters after my name.




All fixed up mate...

Sqyre


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Well my Red Ale is fermenting as we speak.. Unfortunately due to the strict quality control method used in my brewery, I was forced to re-brew my swap meet beer. I had to sample every bottle to make sure that the beer was in perfect condition.....and believe me it was...  


The jerky will be made this weekend and the Cos Lettuce are getting a decent watering all week ready for the meet.


----------



## InCider

I'm clear for Monday off! Woohoo!

Can I bring a friend? (Someone to keep me safe from Zizzle and his impromptu bar refurbishments?)

His name is Dodgy, and is a fully paid up member of SMB (Secret Mens Business) and will be a valuable addition to the Brewerhood. His personal hygiene and character are beyond reproach.

InCider.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> I'm clear for Monday off! Woohoo!
> 
> Can I bring a friend? (Someone to keep me safe from Zizzle and his impromptu bar refurbishments?)
> 
> His name is Dodgy, and is a fully paid up member of SMB (Secret Mens Business) and will be a valuable addition to the Brewerhood. His personal hygiene and character are beyond reproach.
> 
> InCider.




NO.....we already have a pig....we dont need a Goat as well.....


----------



## Nevermore

stillscottish said:


> My son works as a dishie weekends at Morgan's restaurant in Scarborough ( Morgan's Trawlers, Seafood Market etc...)
> He used to get a staff discount. I'll put the hard word on him and see what sort of a deal they can offer.
> 
> Campbell



Hah I would be that dirty dishie!

I put the hard word on someone at work and he is working his magic and pulling some strings. Might be able to get some other goodies thrown in for free if no discount is available, the mind of the wet shop manager works in mysterious ways.. 

The one condition is that I be dragged along to this shindig to enjoy the magic that is group intoxication.


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> NO.....we already have a pig....we dont need a Goat as well.....




I thought we a a roster for Sqyre's goat already!


----------



## sqyre

Nevermore said:


> Hah I would be that dirty dishie!
> 
> I put the hard word on someone at work and he is working his magic and pulling some strings. Might be able to get some other goodies thrown in for free if no discount is available, the mind of the wet shop manager works in mysterious ways..
> 
> The one condition is that I be dragged along to this shindig to enjoy the magic that is group intoxication.



aye!! any son of Campell is a son of m..... errrrr....
Yeh no worries welcome to the festivities Nevermore...  
I will hopefully have some $$$ for your old man by mid next week...


Guys, i have also heard from DeckedoutDaz, and he wont be joining us for the Meet..  

[Nevermore slotted into DeckedoutDaz's spot.]
Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

Sqyre - I'll bring along those casava crackers and a dip.
Maybe also some pickled eggs... *Bort*... oops pardon


----------



## stillscottish

Spit-roast pig? Phooey I want one of these.

Camel


----------



## InCider

stillscottish said:


> Spit-roast pig? Phooey I want one of these.
> 
> Camel




Ships of the desert carrying arab seamen? All yours Campbell! :lol:


----------



## troydo

The b!tches are in the bottles...

Troydo's Ho' Garden is bottle conditioning as we speak


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

stillscottish said:


> Spit-roast pig? Phooey I want one of these.
> 
> Camel




Poor old Zizzle would have a heart attack if we had one of those.... :huh:


----------



## troydo

We are into single digits!


----------



## stillscottish

Sqyre,

I'll bring some Black Pudding.
Breakfast just wouldn't be complete without some fried, congealed pigs blood!!

Campbell


----------



## altstart

I love Black Pudding.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## InCider

altstart said:


> I love Black Pudding.
> 
> Cheers Altstart



Me too - Ecky Thump! :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Can everyone possibly bring a comfy chair with them as i still only have the same old couches.
And dont forget to bring your favorite bar stool too... 
plenty of bar sitting room... 
i only have a couple of stools and i wouldn't trust them after a few pints... :huh: 

Also with the Brew up in the morning - i have enough ingredients to do up a batch.. so we can do the brew and use the chiller and straight to fermentor for my own stocks..
or does someone want bring thier own ingredients and do a No chill and take it home with them??
i'm easy either way...
(although the first option will save me a brew day and will show the whole process go to wo including chilling for the new guys interested in going All-grain)

Sqyre...  [*8 days and counting*]


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Can everyone possibly bring a comfy chair with them as i still only have the same old couches.
> And dont forget to bring your favorite bar stool too...
> [/size]plenty of bar sitting room...
> i only have a couple of stools and i wouldn't trust them after a few pints... :huh:
> 
> Sqyre...  [*8 days and counting*]



I'm worried about having my stool pushed in :huh:


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> I'm worried about having my stool pushed in :huh:



Never bothered you before... :huh: 

Sqyre... :lol: 

(you realise someone will post that damn pic of us again, dont you...)


----------



## Jye

Which one would that be?

This one?



Or this one?










Nope dont worry I found them :lol:


----------



## sqyre

ummmmm.... yeh... those ones..
Jesus Sean you look so Gay!!!  

Sqyre..


----------



## Zizzle

Not to mention the impeccable fashion sense you both demonstrate


----------



## frogman

I've been a little quiet on here for a while. Trying to spend as much time as possible out of the house with the monster in law staying here - yet beeing here to watch Stirling develop.

Will definatly be there with bells on hoping to get down early enough to watch the brew going on. 

Will be bringing along a keg of cider for something a little different for everyone.

As far as snacks I will give my supplier a call and see if I can get some smoked wallaby or some of his smoked salmon to bring along.

Anyone need any Polar packs?

Cheers FROGMAN......


----------



## bonj

frogman said:


> Anyone need any Polar packs?



I'll say put me down for some, although if they are limited, they can go to someone that didn't get any at the last swap.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> Jesus Sean you look so Gay!!!
> 
> Sqyre..




Is that more Gay or less Gay than the last time.... :unsure: 

And Sqyre...after looking at your avitar.....you couldnt even pick-up at the Mardi Gra


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Is that more Gay or less Gay than the last time.... :unsure:
> 
> And Sqyre...after looking at your avitar.....you couldnt even pick-up at the Mardi Gra



They're so cruel Sean, don't they know you now have a mash tun and MAN KEGS


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> They're so cruel Sean, don't they know you now have a mash tun and MAN KEGS



Damn straight. Man Kegs...And MANSborough! 

Hey Sqyre and Stu - thanks for your help too - when I need help I spot the poofs I'll know who to call! :lol: The experts! 

Cheers and leers!

InCider.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

_Hey Sqyre and Stu - thanks for your help too - when I need help I spot the poofs I'll know who to call! laugh.gif The experts! 

_


Consider us your Manpimps


----------



## Zizzle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Consider us your Manpimps



The the big grin a result of the manpimps sampling the produce? Isn't that what pimps do?


----------



## sqyre

Ok thats enough fella's... can we we keep this thread a bit on topic..
and refrain from discussing incider's sexual preferences and who he sells his sweet, supple Ass to... with its firm yet smooth texture that you just want bite into like a big juicey ripe peach..mmmmahhhhhhhhh!!!.. . . . . .. :blink: 
:unsure: oops..

Sqyre...


----------



## NickB

Oh, Sqyre you bastard. Now I know what it feels like to laugh Coke out through my nose.... Too good....


----------



## Screwtop

NickB said:


> Oh, Sqyre you bastard. Now I know what it feels like to laugh Coke out through my nose.... Too good....




Never figured you were a snorter Nick


----------



## NickB

Yeah, well, it's much better to snort IN of course.... Now I have to clean the desk here at work :angry:


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Yeah, well, it's much better to snort IN of course.... Now I have to clean the desk here at work :angry:



Yep, its hard to sleep on a sticky desk


----------



## NickB

LOL, too true.

Should have brought a frew brews along, then I wouldn't remember I'm at work...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Zizzle said:


> The the big grin a result of the manpimps sampling the produce? Isn't that what pimps do?




Nah...we just take 90% and leave Incider the rest......so far we would be lucky to make a $1.20 between us...


----------



## onescooter

How many bottles are we going to have to bring next weekend. I have 26 bottles ready to go, but I am dying to crack one for quality control purposes.  And noticing a few empty spots in the swap I am quite tempted. Do you reckon these spots will fill up or are we locked in at 24 swappers.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## sqyre

CASE SWAP MEET NEXT WEEKEND!!!!
(Like you really need reminding....)
Please guys i would love an absolute confirmation on numbers by Wednesday morning..

If in the event you dont show..My boy Incider, will track you down.. word...
Hes down with the Mo Fo and the Jang-a-lang...and not afraid to put a cap in your ass...

_("cap" is a African/American derogertory term for a bullet but may be often used to describe a weird and twisted persons genitalia")

_Hmmmmmm... i'd be worried too.. :huh: 

Sqyre.. :lol:


----------



## sqyre

List Update...
For those of you who are struggling to get 26 bottles for the swap...
I now lock it in at 24 Participants...You now only need 24..
If you have bottled 26.... awesome we have 2 teasers for the swap night...or drink them yourself..
i will keep all numbers as is.. and put "Locked out" on the 2 spots....
so your bottle numbering doesnt change..(if you have done that...)
Write your designated number on top of the bottle cap with a niko please, in case your label falls off and it makes it easy to keep a count when sorting them out...
who was our volunteer case sorter?

Sqyre...


----------



## Tyred

This will make numbering fun. I haven't even got around to numbering mine. I still need to do some quality control on my brew. 

From memory Browndog did a masterful job of managing the case sorting at the July swap.


----------



## onescooter

B @ D Lager has now passed quality control. 
( Quite proud of this one. Everything seems to have come together on this brew.)
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## sqyre

LIST UPDATE...

Tidal Pete has PM'ed me and Unfortunatly due to circumstances beyond his control, he wont be joining us on saturday..  
It just wont be same without you Pete..

I will hopefully PMing everyone with directions to the Big Green Shed tonight/tommorrow...
Remember i need to confirm numbers by wednesday morning..

Cheers

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

It won't be the same without you Pete - but the air might stay a little cleaner  

Let's hope we can have a beer soon anyway mate.

Cheers,

Sean.

PS I'm in Sqyre!


----------



## NickB

Aww, what a shame Pete.

I'm sure we'll all have several beers for you

And Sqyre, I'm a definite!

Sean - Do you need a lift down mate?


Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Definitely in Bruster

Think Sean's going down Fri. SWAMBO won't be coming along now, so room for 3 more in my car, if you want you can leave your car here Nick, anyone else from the Sunshine Coast need a lift?


----------



## InCider

I'm not going down friday now - shall we all go down together Nick & Mike?


----------



## NickB

Hmmmm... Sounds like a plan!

Will check with SWMBO if she needs the car, and if so, she can drop me off!

What sort of departure time are we looking at?

Cheers


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> List Update...
> For those of you who are struggling to get 26 bottles for the swap...
> I now lock it in at 24 Participants...You now only need 24..
> If you have bottled 26.... awesome we have 2 teasers for the swap night...or drink them yourself..
> i will keep all numbers as is.. and put "Locked out" on the 2 spots....
> so your bottle numbering doesnt change..(if you have done that...)
> Write your designated number on top of the bottle cap with a niko please, in case your label falls off and it makes it easy to keep a count when sorting them out...
> who was our volunteer case sorter?
> 
> Sqyre...



Whoo hoo, that means there will be a taster for those not in the swap.
Your taste buds might be bollixed up but you wont need any vitamin C for about 6 years.


----------



## browndog

Tyred said:


> This will make numbering fun. I haven't even got around to numbering mine. I still need to do some quality control on my brew.
> 
> From memory Browndog did a masterful job of managing the case sorting at the July swap.



Delegation is my forte, just ask the Smith Bros. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Hmmmm... Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Will check with SWMBO if she needs the car, and if so, she can drop me off!
> 
> What sort of departure time are we looking at?
> 
> Cheers




ROADTRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooohooooo!


----------



## Screwtop

Around 11 - 12 have to pick up DucatiBoy Stu on the way through Brissy. Will take the dual cab ute so there's room for all things beer in the back.

Screwy


----------



## Tyred

frogman said:


> Anyone need any Polar packs?
> Cheers FROGMAN......



I wouldn't mind a couple of packs if there's enough.


----------



## NickB

Screwtop said:


> Around 11 - 12 have to pick up DucatiBoy Stu on the way through Brissy. Will take the dual cab ute so there's room for all things beer in the back.
> 
> Screwy




OK, cool. Works for me. Let me know exactly the time you wanna leave, and I can be there. Might even be able to catch the first half of my staff meeting that morning, and not have to do fire training another time!

Cheers


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> Around 11 - 12 have to pick up DucatiBoy Stu on the way through Brissy. Will take the dual cab ute so there's room for all things beer in the back.
> 
> Screwy



Whats on tap for the drive down?


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> Whats on tap for the drive down?




Poor bloody driver with these two in the car let loose on beer, think the beer should be locked in the back of the ute :lol:


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Poor bloody driver with these two in the car let loose on beer, think the beer should be locked in the back of the ute :lol:



Beer in the back is a good idea! We'd be brahms before we got to the Ipswitch Motorway!


----------



## InCider

OK Ok OK. Short-time for us all now - 4 sleeps - or not really sleeps - I'll be lying awake in excrement excitement!

it's rellenos time. I plan to make some for the over and some for frying, some with cheese, some with bacon and some with both and onions and herbs arrgh... drool drool.

How are we going for coffee etc Sqyre? Shall I bring a jar?

InCider.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

How about a coffee porter....


----------



## troydo

I Have a keg of bright ale here, has a bit of more of a sweet slight butterscotch flavor than i had expected, but i cna bring it along if there is some gas available...

Its always good to get some feedback


----------



## winkle

Good point, how are you off for gas and taps Sqyre? Prefer us to come self contained?


----------



## sqyre

Troydo said:


> I Have a keg of bright ale here, has a bit of more of a sweet slight butterscotch flavor than i had expected, but i cna bring it along if there is some gas available...


No worries Troy we can gas you up.. (inciders rellenos should do the trick)

LIST UPDATE
Unfortunatly Alstart's has had a family emergency and wont be joining us.
And Lou wont be attending either due to work comittments..

So the Numbers have dwindled down to 25..  
Which means we may be slightly under budgeted for prawns.. 
But i wont know untill how are the finances are untill i pay for everything else..
So i have decided to go ahead with the prawn order thanks to Campbell and Nevermore..
And we will just have to wait and see how much out of pocket i am at the end..  

Our keg surplus has also shrunk a fair bit but i will endevour to have 6 of my own on tap on the day..

Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> Good point, how are you off for gas and taps Sqyre? Prefer us to come self contained?



If you have the ability to be self contained that would be good..
And now i think about it tapping into my gas maybe an issue too as i run my pressure at nearly double the norm. to push my beer upstairs...
Maybe if someone brings another gas bottle with some T connectors or a manifold everyone else can tap in..?

Sqyre..


----------



## winkle

I'll be bringing a keg - probably Drunken Weasel if its carbed up properly (dunkle weizen).
And some cassava crackers and dip. Bring it on B)


----------



## InCider

"Saturday Rain easing to showers in the southeast. Mostly sunny in the west and north. "

On the prognostic chart, it looks like the High pressure system is moving north to give us some heat by saturday:






"Saturday 22:00 EDT
A weak trough in the east should trigger afternoon showers and storms, mostly along the ranges. Onshore winds along the southeast QLD coast will bring showers."

And it will again be the GREATEST *AUSTRALIAN* CASE SWAP THIS CHRISTMAS! :super:


----------



## Screwtop

1 maybe 2 party kegs, self contained same as last year. Plus some double smoked kabana.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> 1 maybe 2 party kegs...




If Nick and I sit in the back of the truck there may only be one left when we hit the motorway...  

I vote for a beer free drive. I want to save my self. Just like I saved my virginity for that special lady. :lol: Otherwise we'll be singing Khe Sahn by the time we hit Pine River! 

InCider.


----------



## NickB

I'm with InCider. No beer until we arrive. I want to actually REMEMBER this swap! h34r:




Are there still plans for a Man Brew on the day?


----------



## Screwtop

NickB said:


> I'm with InCider. No beer until we arrive. I want to actually REMEMBER this swap! h34r:



That's what pictures are for :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Due to the new decking between the house and the shed i have been forced to move the spit out into the driveway.

and with the threat of possible showers i have begun making it a tad weatherproof with a lift on lid...

I have also included a slide track so that the pig can be easily adjusted without roasting fingers as well...

I just need to wack a couple of doors on and DONE...  oh and chuck the pig on...  



Sqyre  

EDIT: OH!! ..And 200 litres of Diesel to get the Bastard started...


----------



## bonj

You're an ideas man, Brucey! :super:


----------



## InCider

You should get into metal fabrication Sqyre. I think you'd have a future - instead instead of sticking to your childhood dream of Floristry and Homeopathy. 

Is that an EB Falcon?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

EDIT: OH!! ..And 200 litres of Diesel to get the Bastard started... 


OOhh I love Diesel


If you want, I can demonstrate what 20 litres of petrol poured onto the ground at let sit for a few minutes before throwing a flaming arrow at it......VERY impressive. Will wake the village for sure.


----------



## mika

Wow.... 41 pages and I still haven't figured out what this thread is about ? h34r:


(No...I actually knew what the thread was about, just wanted to get my post count up and this seemed to be the place to do it  )


----------



## Zizzle

Surely we can send some petrol from the balcony on shed into the fire?

You've got insurance for us all right Brucezilla?


----------



## Guest Lurker

mika said:


> Wow.... 41 pages and I still haven't figured out what this thread is about ? h34r:
> (No...I actually knew what the thread was about, just wanted to get my post count up and this seemed to be the place to do it  )




As long as you don't do it in the SandGroper thread that will be fine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Zizzle said:


> Surely we can send some petrol from the balcony on shed into the fire?
> 
> You've got insurance for us all right Brucezilla?




I am liking your thinking Zizzle... B)


----------



## InCider

mika said:


> Wow.... 41 pages and I still haven't figured out what this thread is about ? h34r:
> (No...I actually knew what the thread was about, just wanted to get my post count up and this seemed to be the place to do it  )



It's about fun Mika! I'll goose-step over and put a post in the WA thread for GL!


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> That's what pictures are for :lol:
> 
> View attachment 16203



Hmm, so you're telling me the case swap is in the wet spot?


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am liking your thinking Zizzle... B)




Way back when I was a dirty filthy Bikie, a mate's fav trick when we stopped at a hotel for a beer, was to yank the fuel hose of the tank tap and get a little mouthfull of petrol, he'd walk into the bar and spraylight it, sending a ball of flame up to the ceiling. Did it once at the Nindi Gully Pub, the ceiling had a layer of dust all over it, so the flame started a circle of burning dust which grew out to the walls before flickering out. :lol: Could'a heard a pin drop, cos he was so big the publican just told him not to do it again B) He was with the Canadian Stunt Team for a couple of years, travelling around jumping off buildings, jumping bikes and crashing cars, a crazy bugger, but great fun.

Maybe I could teach Sean how to do it Bruce.


----------



## sqyre

Screwtop said:


> Maybe I could teach Sean how to do it Bruce.


 You should see what he can do with his arse...  

:lol:


----------



## Zizzle

sqyre said:


> You should see what he can do with his arse...



Ok, so combine the two, ping-pong balls filled with petrol and set alight?



winkle said:


> Hmm, so you're telling me the case swap is in the wet spot?



Ah, the age old debate: who sleeps in the wet spot?

(Yes I'm very high-brow tonight)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sqyres place, shortly after sundown


----------



## sqyre

Just like Last Year....



Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

Actually, heres Proof that Case swaps can get pretty...
Ugly.....

The Bottom 2 are execeptionally Hideous....


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> Actually, heres Proof that Case swaps can get pretty...
> Ugly.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 16218


The poor pig tryin to hang onto that rail !


----------



## Zizzle

sqyre said:


> The Bottom 2 are execeptionally Hideous....



Your scarcasm is quite amusing Brucarella Queen of the Desert.

We have all seen the pics of you finding InCider quite attractive at the last meet.


----------



## InCider

Zizzle said:


> Your scarcasm is quite amusing Brucarella Queen of the Desert.
> 
> We have all seen the pics of you finding InCider quite attractive at the last meet.



And we had quite a nice wrestle last meet too Zizzle - I must be the Lorelei to the QLD Brewerhood. Little hussy me! :lol:


----------



## winkle

Anyone got an good glue for sticking labels on the PET bottles? Farkin glue-stick's not cutting the mustard :unsure:


----------



## NickB

No help from me with the labels Perry. I don't even have labels yet. Heck, I haven't even bottled the beer yet :huh: 

Cheers


----------



## bonj

What kind of paper you using winkle? I did a glue-stick test last night and it seems to be holding pretty well. Haven't tested in the fridge yet, but I'm just using heavy-weight paper and a laser printer. I used the clear Bostik GluStik in my test.


----------



## Jye

I would actually prefer no labels on the bottles and for everyone just to post their artwork h34r: 

Some of them are near impossible to get off and not having them makes the bottles easier to clean and re use.


----------



## troydo

I was going to use a weak pva and water mix
i dointy know how it will work though..


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> What kind of paper you using winkle? I did a glue-stick test last night and it seems to be holding pretty well. Haven't tested in the fridge yet, but I'm just using heavy-weight paper and a laser printer. I used the clear Bostik GluStik in my test.



Just the standard stuff work's got in its colour printer h34r: Glue-stik is a white coles brand that seems the same as the white Bostik stuff. Seems to stick well for a few days then peel off  I spose I could just tape them on.
Maybe Jye has the right idea?



> No help from me with the labels Perry. I don't even have labels yet. Heck, I haven't even bottled the beer yet huh.gif



Better get cracking mate, only a few sleeps left


----------



## NickB

I know, I know. Have been planning to bottle up for a week now, but thought some more time CCing in the fridge might be better!

And apparently going Ten Pin Bowling and out for dinner tonight is more important! :huh:

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

I use Avery J8163 labels, too easy in the printer and easy to get off in warm water.


----------



## sqyre

I havent Bottled yet either...gunna have to squeeze it in friday night somewhere in the final preperations..

Might just give everyone an empty bottle and tell them to help themselves to there favorite from the taps..  
i will get there...
Sqyre..


----------



## browndog

I just got my contribution bottled, Brucie, do you have enough glasses to go round mate?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> I just got my contribution bottled, Brucie, do you have enough glasses to go round mate?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




I've got bugger all actually, i was hoping the usuall glass bringing guys would voulenter thier services again...  

Sqyre.. B)


----------



## bonj

I have 12 Nonic style pint glasses I can bring if that would help.


----------



## Jye

BYO glass :huh:  

If you forget then you will have to be careful and not cut your gums on the tap


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> I've got bugger all actually, i was hoping the usuall glass bringing guys would voulenter thier services again...
> 
> Sqyre.. B)



Brucie, didn't you mention glasses from JJ or did i read it wrong..... lifes too short to search  

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider

We could just drink out of the bottle with all the babies we're having... but don't leave them lying around...


----------



## Tyred

InCider said:


> We could just drink out of the bottle with all the babies we're having... but don't leave them lying around...



The babies or the bottles ?


----------



## onescooter

Are there any set times for the swap or is it a weekend long binge. Moving to NSW in four weeks and lots of people to spend time with. Just that I may have to organize two or three things with my day and I'm still trying to figure out how to get out there or get home..
Cheers 
Scott.


----------



## Jye

Has Kevnlis confirmed he is in the swap?

I think Browndog would like everyone to be there by 5ish so he isnt to hammered to organise the swap


----------



## Ross

onescooter said:


> Are there any set times for the swap or is it a weekend long binge. Moving to NSW in four weeks and lots of people to spend time with. Just that I may have to organize two or three things with my day and I'm still trying to figure out how to get out there or get home..
> Cheers
> Scott.



Scotty,

Turn up from midday onwards, bring a swag & head off in the morning after a big breakfast, once sober  
Early evening will be the spit roast, so make sure you're about then if time is limited.

cheers Ross


----------



## jimmyjack

> 've got bugger all actually, i was hoping the usuall glass bringing guys would voulenter thier services again




Do not bring glasses. Trust me I am going to drop off a ton to Rossco this Friday to take. I mean a ton!!!!  


Cheers, JJ


----------



## InCider

Jimmyjack - you are a legend. 

More so because most of us have never met you, but would love the opportunity to show our gratitude - thank mate!  

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## winkle

> Jimmyjack - you are a legend.


What he said. :super: 

I might have to bring a smaller glass as well since the Drunken Weasel keg I'm bringing is 7% (sayes me remembering the carnage caused by Browndogs Duval clone at Batz's place)

Aiming for a 1pm arrival :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch

jimmyjack is not a real person. He is just an angel sent to us brewers by the brewing gods :super:


----------



## browndog

Jye said:


> Has Kevnlis confirmed he is in the swap?
> 
> I think Browndog would like everyone to be there by 5ish so he isnt to hammered to organise the swap




5ish...........that's a bit optomistic, I was hoping for 3 

You really are our fairy grogmother JJ


----------



## sqyre

To confirm times...
You can rock up anytime you like in the morning.. i will be here but probably attending to the pig and doing last minute tidy up, etc.
And i will start cracking the grain and boiling the water.. for the brew up about 11am.. i dont want to be attending to the brewstand too late in the arvo as the pig will probably require my attention... so i hope to have the brew in the fermenter by 3-4 pm...  
After the pig is served i will probably chug down 3 or 4 red bulls with a few dozen brews as a chaser and party like its 1999...if you require anything from the host after that point.. you can go and get .......  

Sqyre... B)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

_"I dont want to be attending to the brewstand too late in the arvo as *the pig will probably require my attention*."_

Biatch... :excl:


----------



## Chad

Did a first quality control check with pizza for dinner tonight over at Jye's place. So far so good and is definitely good to be entered for the weekend.
Just a note, I deliberately increased the carbonation, but I went just a bit too far, so lets just say to get it into a fridge as soon as you can just to make sure.

Anyway, since I won't be attending the swap, I hope you guys have a corker night on Saturday  .


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Biatch... :excl:



Whats up?


----------



## sqyre

Mobrien has just PM'd me too and doesnt look like he can make it...  
He will be contacting Bonj or Browndog in relation to his swap case...

Sqyre..


----------



## frogman

jimmyjack said:


> Do not bring glasses. Trust me I am going to drop off a ton to Rossco this Friday to take. I mean a ton!!!!
> Cheers, JJ



I guess if anyone out there has a spare bottle from their case swap batch would happily join me in throwing together a collection for Jimmyjack as a good will guesture to keep the freebies coming for future case swaps.

1 bottle and the transport crates.

FROGMAN......


----------



## sqyre

frogman said:


> I guess if anyone out there has a spare bottle from their case swap batch would happily join me in throwing together a collection for Jimmyjack as a good will guesture to keep the freebies coming for future case swaps.
> 
> 1 bottle and the transport crates.
> 
> FROGMAN......



I agree... JJ has donated more than anyone to the cause over the last 2 swaps.. and never attended..
I'm sure anyone would trade a bottle for a couple of Beer glasses...
I will shove his name in on one of the locked out spots..
If some guys dont have enough bottles we can make it up with something else..

Sqyre...


----------



## Jye

Hey Sqyre, has Kevnlis confirmed he is in the swap? Chuck JJ in his place.


----------



## sqyre

Jye said:


> Hey Sqyre, has Kevnlis confirmed he is in the swap? Chuck JJ in his place.



Hmmmm.. not sure... i will check it out... <_< 

EDIT: I had a look, hes not attending but on the chance he has secured a way to get his case here and back i have PM'd him for confirmation...
If he's out...Jimmy's in..

Sqyre.. B)


----------



## troydo

Ive got an extra Ho' Garden i can bring for JJ ... the man sounds like a saint!

i have some stuff on at midday on Saturday that i would like to go to for a while so that means leaving my place at 2ish, whats teh travel time to sqyredom?


----------



## sqyre

I have unfortunatly just recived word that kevnlis is out...  
so JimmyJack is in...

Sqyre... (jesus is it that late?)


----------



## NickB

Sqyre,

In a word, "Fark Yes"!

(two words I know, but it's 1:39am....don't you sleep dammit!


----------



## InCider

I'd like to be the first to thank Mr & Mrs Sqyre for the fantastic amount of effort they have put into the Xmas swap so far - and it is still two sleeps away!

Great stuff Team Sqyre - :super:


----------



## bconnery

List update request Sqyre...
Now that is has definitely carbed up and is tasting nice you can put me down as bringing a keg of D Saaz / Simcoe APA. 
If all goes according to plan I will be self contained. I have the tap, the sodastream bottle, just need the adaptor, which Ross is bringing...

I'll happily donate a bottle from someone who isn't coming to JJ too...


----------



## bonj

bconnery said:


> put me down as bringing a keg of D Saaz / Simcoe APA.


Just try and keep me away from that, Ben! That sounds fantastic.


> I'll happily donate a bottle from someone who isn't coming to JJ too...


I assume from the previous posts that there are still 24 in the swap, with the substitition of jimmyjack for kevnlis? If so, I'll happily donate a bottle to our fairy grogmother. I'd be pushing it to put in any more than 24.


----------



## Tyred

I'll be bringing down 26 bottles. I'll keep two at home for carbonation tests as it appears to be very lightly carbonated. May get better over time but I'm not sure yet. 

If swap is down to 24 then I'll have a bottle for Jimmyjack and FNQ BUNYIP.


----------



## Ross

Don't forget, you are all taking one of your own bottles back home with you at the moment for ease of sorting - So easy to throw this one into a seperate case afterwards for JJ.
I'll be bringing a bottle of my double Chocolate Porter for Ned. JJ I'll fix up when i see him tomorrow - I might have to take a photo, so you know he's real B) 


cheers Ross


----------



## troydo

hmm well google maps tels me it will take 
59.5 km about 1 hour 10 mins
to get to the land of the big green shed...

Sleeping arangements.. whats the go? should i bring a little dome tent or something?


----------



## NickB

Hmm, sleeping, yes, good idea! No idea where I'm gonna crash. Maybe bring my blankie just in case


----------



## troydo

so from google maps this is your street sqyre, i wonder which house is yours....


----------



## Jye

Troydo said:


> so from google maps this is your street sqyre, i wonder which house is yours....



Not the one you think it is, its this one.


----------



## troydo

Damn!

Ahh well its a good story anyway


----------



## Steve

Is that a meteor crater on the left there?


----------



## bonj

No that's the crater left from the last swap.


----------



## kevnlis

The crater was from Sqyre's experimental glycerine beer, he did not realise "nitro" was not part of the equasion 

Hence the need for the new "shed"...


----------



## Steve

kevnlis said:


> The crater was from Sqyre's experimental glycerine beer, he did not realise "nitro" was not part of the equasion
> 
> Hence the need for the new "shed"...




glad he put it on the neighbours property and not his


----------



## kevnlis

Steve said:


> glad he put it on the neighbours property and not his




They aren't... :lol:


----------



## winkle

So what kegged beers have we got turning up? -

Ben - APA
Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess)


----------



## troydo

ive got a "bright ale" ive nick named bustterscotch brightale casue its a bit sweet, im hoping for some feedback as to why


----------



## Steve

Troydo said:


> ive got a "bright ale" ive nick named bustterscotch brightale casue its a bit sweet, im hoping for some feedback as to why




diacetyl?


----------



## troydo

thought that but i have no experience in it so i figured id bring it along... dont get me wrong its still a pretty nice drop


----------



## winkle

Ross will soon let you know


----------



## NickB

I've got a party keg of "bastard ale" - A blend of a way too bitter APA (BU:GU 1.03) and a beer not dissimilar to my case swap AAA 

Cheers


----------



## troydo

mmm love the apa Nick !!

My first ag was an APA and its ben my best so far so i better make another keg of it soon


----------



## frogman

Ben - APA.
Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
Frogman - Swap Water Cider.


----------



## InCider

frogman said:


> Ben - APA.
> Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
> Frogman - Swap Water Cider.



Yum! Cider! Swamp Water Frogman? I'm having a Cider now... mmm will bring some to the swap - and for Ned....

InCider.


----------



## Jye

No keg but Ill bring a few bottles of Saison (Ben you will have to share), Roggenbier and Berliner Weiss... maybe some APA


----------



## Screwtop

frogman said:


> Ben - APA.
> Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
> Frogman - Swap Water Cider.



Ben - APA.
Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
Frogman - Swap Water Cider
Screwtop 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager, 1/2 Keg of Bock, a little Diacetyl and farking potent.


----------



## Screwtop

Jye said:


> No keg but Ill bring a few bottles of Saison (Ben you will have to share), Roggenbier and Berliner Weiss... maybe some APA




PLEEEEEEEEASE? hold onto some of that Berliner Weiss till I get there Jye.


----------



## Mothballs

Ben - APA.
Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
Frogman - Swap Water Cider
Screwtop 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager, 1/2 Keg of Bock, a little Diacetyl and farking potent.
Mothballs - I will bring a couple of kegs probably a keg of AAA and 1/2 keg of Irish Red


----------



## Jye

Screwtop said:


> PLEEEEEEEEASE? hold onto some of that Berliner Weiss till I get there Jye.



Will do.

I really want your opinion on the saison since bindi isnt coming down.


----------



## Ross

Ben - APA.
Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
Frogman - Swap Water Cider
Screwtop 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager, 1/2 Keg of Bock, a little Diacetyl and farking potent.
Mothballs - I will bring a couple of kegs probably a keg of AAA and 1/2 keg of Irish Red 
Ross - party keg of Brewers Gold Summer Ale & a few bottles of assorted goodies


----------



## NickB

Ben - APA.
Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
Frogman - Swap Water Cider
Screwtop 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager, 1/2 Keg of Bock, a little Diacetyl and farking potent.
Mothballs - I will bring a couple of kegs probably a keg of AAA and 1/2 keg of Irish Red 
Ross - party keg of Brewers Gold Summer Ale & a few bottles of assorted goodies
NickB - Bastard Child blended APA/AAA - Bitter but alright!


----------



## sqyre

Here's a little teaser boys...  
Fired up and tested the "Bar-bee-frigin-que" 
Nothin like the smell of a summer fire...






Oh and the Guest of honour got poo faced, passed out and fell in the keg fridge...
(The glad wrap is a bedroom thing i like to do  )



Sqyre... B)


----------



## InCider

Sleeping arrangements.

Contrary to popular opinion, there will not be an orgyastic, hops fuelled man-love session this saturday. Unless Zizzle gets a moment alone.  

I have received a number of PMs and emails, and quite simply, I am not up for sale, rent or otherwise. And for the joker that offered to drive me around for 'special' favours, I have a push bike and licence - but thanks for the offer! I'm touched. (thankfully not in person!)

I would like to reserve a 2m x 1m piece of turf. Preferable with morning shade. Renovators delights acceptable. Ned had a nice tree last year, so I bags that for this year!

Sqyre, have you sorted out the goat roster? If not, I will. Baa Bra has expressed concern at the number of punters - she was hurting after XmasJuly at Winkles, and got rope burn from his pool table...

InCider.


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> Oh and the Guest of honour got poo faced, passed out and fell in the keg fridge...
> (The glad wrap is a bedroom thing i like to do  )
> View attachment 16244
> 
> 
> Sqyre... B)



Nice to see my old keg fridge being put to such good use B)


----------



## kevnlis

Sorry to go off topic, but how many kegs are in that chest freezer and what size is it?


----------



## Ross

kevnlis said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but how many kegs are in that chest freezer and what size is it?



800L from memory & 14 kegs.... B)


----------



## Fatgodzilla

NickB said:


> Ben - APA.
> Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
> Frogman - Swap Water Cider
> Screwtop 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager, 1/2 Keg of Bock, a little Diacetyl and farking potent.
> Mothballs - I will bring a couple of kegs probably a keg of AAA and 1/2 keg of Irish Red
> Ross - party keg of Brewers Gold Summer Ale & a few bottles of assorted goodies
> NickB - Bastard Child blended APA/AAA - Bitter but alright!




It's almost enough to make a man question why he's not living in Queensland !!!


----------



## InCider

kevnlis said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but how many kegs are in that chest freezer and what size is it?



Hey Kevin, this is one thread where you need not apologise about going :icon_offtopic: 

 Not much goose-stepping here!


----------



## Screwtop

Fatgodzilla said:


> It's almost enough to make a man question why he's not living in Queensland !!!




GO ON - you know you want to. Plenty of room, throw a swag and keg in the car and have a little two day QLD holiday. Language is pretty similar this side of the border, universal pissphonic language is spoken after 6pm in any case.


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> 800L from memory & 14 kegs.... B)



plus one BIG porker


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

AS I dont have a keg to bring, I thought I might bring a case of VB along...just to test the men from the boys... :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Forgot to mention that the Jerky is ready, and I hope you guys like lettuce & carrots , cause I will have a few to bring along


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Forgot to mention that the Jerky is ready, and I hope you guys like lettuce & carrots , cause I will have a few to bring along




The Hippie will be happy. Don't tell he you rubbed them in Whale Phat as agreed! Ok?

And for the VB.... Dear God no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

WE wont care what we drink after the Ping Pong ball & Petrol show... :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

[quote =GO ON - you know you want to. [/quote]

What with the population explosion in SE Qld There is not really much more to say on this, is there?
Of course, you could always swap places & leave things at the status quo. :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## bonj

You guarding the border with a shotgun are ya Pete?


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> You guarding the border with a shotgun are ya Pete?



Sadly Bonj I would be up for that duty because, as we all know, our little area is rapidly becoming in danger of being grossly overpopulated. Deporting undesirables ( :lol is a good & reasonable way to balance the incoming hordes as we all want to keep the environment that we knew as children for our children.  
I make no apologies for wanting to live the way I always have.

TP :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

Over 700 posts *before* the Swap :super:

I'm 99.9% certain that you guys have broken the record.

Absolutely wrapped,
Pat

P.S. Sqyre: Just found that equipment you asked me about


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> Over 700 posts *before* the Swap
> 
> I'm 99.9% certain that you guys have broken the record.
> 
> Absolutely wrapped,
> Pat
> 
> P.S. Sqyre: Just found that equipment you asked me about



Tell me Pat, am I the one who burst the bladder (of posts ofcourse?) :unsure: :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> Over 700 posts *before* the Swap :super:
> 
> I'm 99.9% certain that you guys have broken the record.
> 
> Absolutely wrapped,
> Pat
> 
> P.S. Sqyre: Just found that equipment you asked me about



And you were worried...  

Sqyre....


----------



## troydo

Ben - APA.
Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
Frogman - Swap Water Cider
Screwtop 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager, 1/2 Keg of Bock, a little Diacetyl and farking potent.
Mothballs - I will bring a couple of kegs probably a keg of AAA and 1/2 keg of Irish Red
Ross - party keg of Brewers Gold Summer Ale & a few bottles of assorted goodies
NickB - Bastard Child blended APA/AAA - Bitter but alright!
Troydo - butterscotch Brightale (pretty tasty) and a bottle or 2 of each of my ags so far... i need feedback...

hey ross did you try that apa? how was it in the bottle? i onluy had it kegged and fresh...


----------



## sqyre

C.mon Fella's...
Can we leave the North Coast Turf Wars alone 'till after the Swap..  
Dont go bringing the mood down...
like Incider said... 1 MORE SLEEP!!!!  
WooooHoooo!!!

And guy's dont for get to pack your barstool if you wanna hang at the bar or your comfy chair if you want to be... well.. comfy...
Or if you cant decide bring both..
I do have a few couches upstairs so its not an issue if you cant bring a comfy chair but Barstools are in high demand... B) 

Sqyre..


----------



## Duff

Only thread on AHB I've ever seen which racks up several pages of posts within 12 hours :lol:

Anyway, hope to be part of the fun next year. Move to Port Douglas next weekend to start work :beerbang: Back in God's country again :super: 

Cheers.


----------



## Ross

Duff said:


> Only thread on AHB I've ever seen which racks up several pages of posts within 12 hours
> 
> Anyway, hope to be part of the fun next year. Move to Port Douglas next weekend to start work :beerbang: Back in God's country again :super:
> 
> Cheers.



:super: Your beers & company will be a very welcome addition to the swap Duff. 
Just think...it's not too late....jump in your car & you could be here for a few cleansing ales this evening & on to the main event in the morning  

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop

Duff said:


> Only thread on AHB I've ever seen which racks up several pages of posts within 12 hours :lol:
> 
> Anyway, hope to be part of the fun next year. Move to Port Douglas next weekend to start work :beerbang: Back in God's country again :super:
> 
> Cheers.



2. GO ON - you know you want to. 

Ducking

Sounds good, you and Ned might be able to travel down together fom Port


----------



## Duff

I do want to, but I can't  

I'll sort something out with Ned next year :chug:


----------



## Tyred

Bugger.

Something has come up and I cannot attend tomorrow.

I would still like to get my case swap contribution down tho.

Would anyone be either A. Pick it up on the way through
or B. I could drop it off if you live somewhere around Chermside.


----------



## stillscottish

Ben - APA.
Winkle - Dunkle Weizen (in reality a weizen dopplebock I guess).
Frogman - Swap Water Cider
Screwtop 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager, 1/2 Keg of Bock, a little Diacetyl and farking potent.
Mothballs - I will bring a couple of kegs probably a keg of AAA and 1/2 keg of Irish Red
Ross - party keg of Brewers Gold Summer Ale & a few bottles of assorted goodies
NickB - Bastard Child blended APA/AAA - Bitter but alright!
Troydo - butterscotch Brightale (pretty tasty) and a bottle or 2 of each of my ags so far... i need feedback...
Stillscottish - Old Speckled Hen clone/copy/1st attempt

Did I miss the post with the address?
Never mind, only a few messages to browse through :lol: 

Campbell

edited for stupidity
Doh!! Found it.


----------



## troydo

so is there floorspace crashing or tent or car?


----------



## Jye

Troydo said:


> so is there floorspace crashing or tent or car?



Any of the above.


----------



## winkle

Tyred said:


> Bugger.
> 
> Something has come up and I cannot attend tomorrow.
> 
> I would still like to get my case swap contribution down tho.
> 
> Would anyone be either A. Pick it up on the way through
> or B. I could drop it off if you live somewhere around Chermside.



I'll take it for you if you can drop it off at home.


----------



## Steelbreese

Didn't think as a virgin I could feel so excited about heading to the bush for a beer bash with what sounds like a predominantly male event that apparently will have everyone guzzling & sharing (Stories, food & beer only I hope) for seemingly near on 24-30 hours.

p.s. That's a brewing-virgin incidentally and remember I'm Kit brewing only (at this stage but I've a feeling that after this weekend.......)

Sqyre: Zizzle & I are heading out, leaving Gold Coast about 10.00am, as I would like to see the All Grain process. With all the hills and wrong turns probably there about 12ish

Wahooo - I'm sorta glad I don't drink as much as I used in my younger days or this could have been another of those occasions I call "cringe memories"

Looking forward to meeting y'all

Andy


----------



## browndog

Bonj and I will be leaving at 10 to be there around 11 to see the StH in action. Ben you are the navigator so make sure you have Sqyres address, I was there last year but I'd be buggered if I could find it again. Andy, be ready for a major good time.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## troydo

I gotta go to a 20th wedding aniversary thing at lucnh, but hope to be tehre by 4... dont get too carried away before i get there..

And no swap or lable judging either


----------



## winkle

Troydo said:


> I gotta go to a 20th wedding aniversary thing at lucnh, but hope to be tehre by 4... dont get too carried away before i get there..
> 
> And no swap or lable judging either



By the time you get there the baa baaras will have lost all their inhibitions


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> Ben you are the navigator so make sure you have Sqyres address


Will be sorted. I'm getting excited! :chug:  :icon_vomit:


----------



## troydo

winkle said:


> By the time you get there the baa baaras will have lost all their inhibitions



hmm will try and get there asap!


----------



## Screwtop

Troydo said:


> so is there floorspace crashing or tent or car?




Plenty of room for crashing a car.

If you arrive late we might not recognise you next day, someone arrived late last year, remember thinking "he must be pissed already, his face is all blurred". :lol:


----------



## winkle

Sqyre could you change my case contribution to Acerola Pale Ale.
Sorry should have told ya earlier <_< 

Getting keen now....


----------



## NickB

Troydo said:


> hmm will try and get there asap!



Get in line boy..... h34r:

I'm getting excited now too. Just printed my labels, bottled the beer up last night, and am itching to get into it!

Cheers!


----------



## troydo

yep my brew is bottled,
my bottles are labeled,
and im itching to go!


----------



## Screwtop

DucatiboyStu, the beer train from the Sunny Coast will be rumbling through your area about 1pm. text me your mobile number, if it's not to hard to get to where you are, it would probably be easier than waiting around the shopping centre, don't want you getting beermugged. Will have two navigators so I should be able to get lost twice as easily.


----------



## Ross

I'm just itching....  

Bring on the beers :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog

I could not help myself, went down to my butchers and got 2kg of thinly sliced topside that I now have marinading in a mixture of soy, honey, chilli, garlic and tomato sauce. I'm going to bring a big arsed smoker to Sqyres and we are going to have freshly smoked and dried jerky. Gonna have to double my lipitor dose in anticipation.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross

Sounds great Tony - Hope you're also bringing a selection of your beers along, I'm salivating at the thought :icon_drool2: 

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog

Ross said:


> Sounds great Tony - Hope you're also bringing a selection of your beers along, I'm salivating at the thought :icon_drool2:
> 
> cheers Ross



Have I ever dissapointed you Ross?


----------



## Tyred

winkle said:


> I'll take it for you if you can drop it off at home.



Winkle,

Is it O.K. if I drop them off in the morning around 9:30 - 10am ?


----------



## Ross

browndog said:


> Have I ever dissapointed you Ross?



NEVER!!!


----------



## winkle

Tyred said:


> Winkle,
> 
> Is it O.K. if I drop them off in the morning around 9:30 - 10am ?



No problems, looking to depart this loc (ie get out of bed) @ around 11


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Screwtop

Pretty easy to get to my olds place from the shopping centre at Vansitart Rd exit. Shall text you the number and address 

Got lettuce, carrots and jerky ready and waiting


Bit worried about some of the carrots....they will need to be hidden from Incider...he might prefer them over the Ping Pong balls... :huh:


----------



## troydo

so final number of bottles to bring 24?


----------



## NickB

Think the list is at 25 now mate! Sqyre will confirm!

Cheers


----------



## InCider

Man, it feels FANTASTIC to be on the eve of another swap. Each swap just gets mine and Baa Bras juices going!

I felt I should share somethign else with you all now. The Mayor of Brisbane has just called me as he has been reading our thread for the Swap. He would like to commission us to organise the 2008 Riverfire Spectacular next year. One thing on his agenda after review of the current Riverfire program was the quality of food and drink, and he really believes will can really add some pizazz to the event. Great news!

He did mention that we would be able to use the RAF F111 for the Dump and Burn, but I told him Sqyre could knock one up in a weekend. The callsign will be 'Browndog'. And so will the pilot!

InCider.


----------



## troydo

how many times do i have to tell you....

stay OFF the crack incider


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Screwtop
> 
> Pretty easy to get to my olds place from the shopping centre at Vansitart Rd exit. Shall text you the number and address
> 
> Got lettuce, carrots and jerky ready and waiting
> Bit worried about some of the carrots....they will need to be hidden from Incider...he might prefer them over the Ping Pong balls... :huh:




OK, will plug that into InCider er NickB er myself and see you around 1300. Will call before so that your standing at the ready on the footpath, these guys wont be in any mood for hold ups after 2 hours of travel without beer. PLEASE put the carrots in plain paper bags. Lettuce is mostly indigestible cellulose that could be a problem for Sqyres Bio System :lol:


----------



## troydo

Screwtop said:


> Lettuce is mostly indigestible cellulose that could be a problem for Sqyres Bio System :lol:



But zizzle will love it


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> OK, will plug that into InCider er NickB er myself and see you around 1300. Will call before so that your standing at the ready on the footpath, these guys wont be in any mood for hold ups after 2 hours of travel without beer. PLEASE put the carrots in plain paper bags. Lettuce is mostly indigestible cellulose that could be a problem for Sqyres Bio System :lol:




I'll volunteer to 'go point' and navigate. It's my forte, my call in life, my raison dtre. Time to read some maps.  

And I want the sole responsibility for barking at pedestrians. And I want the rest of your crack Troydo. And not the one you sit on! :lol: if you give me that one I'll put carrots in it!  

I want I want I want....


----------



## frogman

Swap beers in crates, nipples nibbles in fridge.
Swamp water trans'd to fresh keg. 
Bar Bra needs blowing.

Pick up Ross at about 10/ 10:30 then straight down and into it.
Have even organised car and body collection for Sunday.

FROGMAN...


----------



## InCider

Bump.


----------



## Screwtop

OK, all the gear at the garage door, list made, 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager and 1/2 Keg of Bock carb's and in the freezer chilling. Thought my Bock was not quite right so bought a commercial example to test against, tried them tonight - shite it's pretty good, trouble is three glasses and your eyes swap sockets, think it's about 8% or so, every time I test it I crash and burn. Advisable to drink it after 10pm, don't want anyone playing test pilots off the deck.

InCider you gotta ride in the front, at least until you fart with the windows up and air con on. Don't want any "I think so's" from the navigator, have your instructions down hard. NickB your in charge of keeping him calm, bring Ritalin.

Haven't been so organised for years!


----------



## bonj

getting excited!!!!


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> OK, all the gear at the garage door, list made, 1/2 Keg of Aussie Lager and 1/2 Keg of Bock carb's and in the freezer chilling. Thought my Bock was not quite right so bought a commercial example to test against, tried them tonight - shite it's pretty good, trouble is three glasses and your eyes swap sockets, think it's about 8% or so, every time I test it I crash and burn. Advisable to drink it after 10pm, don't want anyone playing test pilots off the deck.
> 
> InCider you gotta ride in the front, at least until you fart with the windows up and air con on. Don't want any "I think so's" from the navigator, have your instructions down hard. NickB your in charge of keeping him calm, bring Ritalin.
> 
> Haven't been so organised for years!




Shit hot. Opposites!

Rellenos in the fridge, naked and unstuffed, all stuffing kit ready to go.

Swag, ferk knows, growing spiders - in one of the sheds.

Baa Bra, problably where I left her... the altar.

Bikini and push up bra - near the poolside bar...

Will be wearing sinlget and thongs.

Not to worry - will be squared away by 7am for a few hours pacing up and down the hallway in anticipation....


Atten....SHUN!


----------



## winkle

Right thats it Incider.
I'm warming up now - pickeled eggs, pickeled chillis, chilli chips and
flying pig bitter
View attachment 16274

crap - the Roar just lost - better add some pickeled onions to the list
Best keep a space around me tomorrow 

edit after 11


----------



## Ross

*Woo hoo.... swap day is here*  

Nothing, prepared at this stage, so should be a busy morning. Nothing like heaps to do, to make the time fly past. 

See you guys a little later.... Sqyre, brace yourself, the boys are on the way :icon_chickcheers: 

:icon_cheers: Ross


----------



## InCider

Drinkers, start your kidneys! :lol: 

I am excited!


----------



## domonsura

You guys have a good one - sorry I couldn't end up making it Sqyre, you'll just have to drink my share  Don't forget the camera


----------



## PistolPatch

Wakey, wakey guys 

Have a great day and take lots of pics.

I'll be having a beer for you on the opposite shores.

Give it heaps,
Pat



TidalPete said:


> Tell me Pat, am I the one who burst the bladder (of posts ofcourse?) :unsure: :lol:
> 
> TP :beer:



Sorry Pete, it looks like winkle cracked the 700 mark. Next Xmas swap should crack the 800 - lol!


----------



## InCider

Hi Pat, 

I was hoping you would be the surpise guest! 

Sean


----------



## bonj

Boing!

I'm sitting back, hoping to work up a good procrastination fueled frenzy right before we leave!

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Batz

You guys all have a good one,I am sure you will :beer: 

Sorry I can't be there with you but these things happen (shit that is)

Now you all be good and leave Dr Poppy home :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## Doogiechap

Have a great day fella's, the thread has been a hoot ! Have fun on the stairway Incider !  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## InCider

Doogiechap said:


> Have a great day fella's, the thread has been a hoot ! Have fun on the stairway Incider !
> Cheers
> Doug




Thanks Doogie - it will be an honour to stand upon the stairway. Sqyre built it with me in mind you know - he wanted to be able look up my skirt! :lol: 

I've just finished the rellenos, stuffed and in the over for a preheat, time to find Baa Bra!

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## bonj

Just finished labeling my swap beers. They look awesome. That keg is mine... all _MINE_....

T minus 1 hr until launch.


----------



## Steelbreese

Oh Dear, bit of a dilemma!

Half a dozen of my (fit) mates have just shown up in a mini van they drove up from Melbourne to say G'day. They want to know what they can get up to this weekend that will be a hoot

Now I have to think of something for them to do today & tomorrow. They work part-time at the MCG as *Beer Wenches*, and apparently their time off work co-incides with the AFL footy off season - these *Cheerleaders* get it easy I think. 

I'm wondering if I should send them to Sea World or Movieworld or Just send 'em to Wet 'n' Wild.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PistolPatch

I was going to be the surprise guest Seany Old Boy but I missed my plane trying to help you get the post count up


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> I was going to be the surprise guest Seany Old Boy but I missed my plane trying to help you get the post count up




Hehe he - we gave NSW, VIC and SA a shellacking! :lol: 

I still can't stop thinking about Steelbreese - if the cheerleader friends rock up to the swap!  

InCider.


----------



## winkle

PistolPatch said:


> Wakey, wakey guys
> 
> Have a great day and take lots of pics.
> 
> I'll be having a beer for you on the opposite shores.
> 
> Give it heaps,
> Pat
> Sorry Pete, it looks like winkle cracked the 700 mark. Next Xmas swap should crack the 800 - lol!



I just knew all those unnecessary posts were good for something.
Time to get cracking on the crackers


----------



## bonj

It would be remiss of us not to invite them along.  



Steelbreese said:


> Oh Dear, bit of a dilemma!
> 
> Half a dozen of my (fit) mates have just shown up in a mini van they drove up from Melbourne to say G'day. They want to know what they can get up to this weekend that will be a hoot
> 
> Now I have to think of something for them to do today & tomorrow. They work part-time at the MCG as *Beer Wenches*, and apparently their time off work co-incides with the AFL footy off season - these *Cheerleaders* get it easy I think.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should send them to Sea World or Movieworld or Just send 'em to Wet 'n' Wild.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Zizzle

Andy, I can't speak for Sqyre, but I say bring 'em along. The more the merrier.


----------



## bonj

PistolPatch said:


> ... Next Xmas swap should crack the 800 - lol!



Don't underestimate this year's thread PP! Only 30 odd to go


----------



## Tyred

Everyone will be getting ready to leave, but it's getting closer. 

Winkle, I'm leaving now to drop the swap case off.

To all, hope you have a wonderful time. Redundant as I know you will.

Wish I was going to be there. Maybe next swap reality will be kinder to me.


----------



## winkle

Tyred said:


> Wish I was going to be there. Maybe next swap reality will be kinder to me.



Just ignore it mate, that's what I do 
(800 should be piss easy)


----------



## bonj

who's pacing the hallway?


----------



## Steelbreese

[quote name='


----------



## bonj

logging off in antici.........pation.


----------



## Zizzle

[quote name='Steelbreese' post='265474' date='Dec 1 2007, 09:57 AM'][quote name='[/quote]

Mate, 2 things:

1. You goofed your post somehow
2. Shouldn't you be on the way around now?


----------



## Jye

Far out guys, I just woke up and still need to bottle my beer


----------



## onescooter

Just hoping the rain holds out. Looks like I'll be riding my bike over.


----------



## Zizzle

HTFU Jye.

Where the H means Hurry.


----------



## InCider

I'm pacing - and helping put up a shedload of carbon affirmative Xmas decorations... inflatable Santas and Xmas trees...

And pacing more...

And news of the Cheerleaders?


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> I'm pacing - and helping put up a shedload of carbon affirmative Xmas decorations... inflatable Santas and Xmas trees...
> 
> And pacing more...
> 
> And news of the Cheerleaders?




Don't worry I am sure they'll turn up





Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Don't worry I am sure they'll turn up
> 
> View attachment 16279
> 
> 
> Batz



Zizzle will have to get his hair wrapped!


----------



## Screwtop

Jye said:


> Far out guys, I just woke up and still need to bottle my beer




Don't get mixed up! Remember; 15 hop cones, one teaspoon sugar, fill bottle, cap - 15 hop cones, one teaspoon sugar, fill bottle, cap - 15 hop cones, one teaspoon sugar, fill bottle, cap.


----------



## Screwtop

In the starting blocks, waiting for NickB. InCider, I have some special headware for you to wear tonight.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> In the starting blocks, waiting for NickB. InCider, I have some special headware for you to wear tonight.


Sweet as! Getting finalised now.... pacing and panicking!


Can't wait to see the 'hardware'!


----------



## stillscottish

It's sh*t, sh*ve and sh*mpoo time.
Hope to see you guys about 1230 ish.

Or I could leave the sh*t till I get there. It looks a good long drop from the Big Green Shed.  

Campbell


----------



## winkle

Crackers done!
House full of smoke - thanks toaster  
Car part loaded, driver not loaded (yet)
Keg getting wrapped - be gentle consuming this stuff guys, I had a few calibration rounds last nite and was posting like Pat in no time  
I hope the cheerleaders remember to shave.
ETA 1300 smoke permitting....


----------



## InCider

Fingers still burning like ferk from making rellenos...  It has made going for a wee painful!

Rellenos cooked and packed, sunnies and thongs packed.

Swag rolled and ready...

Looking forward to seeing the Brewerhood again - and the new Brewerhood members!

I'd better get back to pacing... fingers are on fire....


----------



## Nevermore

Welp.

Sitting in the back of the car posting from my hiptop and oh my I wish I had a beer to take the edge off. White knuckles and im on the edge of my seat  brisbane drivers are made of fail and aids.

ETA '1pm at the latest I hope' he says.


I haven't even made this post and I don't think that's going to happen. Sitting with the etoll banner above my head. Traffic is at a standstill and ever inch of road is full. *sigh*


----------



## winkle

Departing about now - hope the traffic is kind  
If its at a standstill there's always a keg of dopplebock in the back


----------



## Steve

ave a bloody good one guys! pics please.....'specially the cheerleaders if they turn up.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Batz said:


> Don't worry I am sure they'll turn up
> 
> View attachment 16279
> 
> 
> Batz




Woooohoooo


Incider is bringing his man friends


----------



## jlm

I guess they're well under way now. Can't wait for the pics to start popping up over the next few days, although a little bit of me is scared too, depending what state of undress Incider is in when the cameras come out.


----------



## domonsura

bastards bastards bastards....I have to go to a bbq with complete strangers.....and I'm already pissed thanks to the neighbour coming over and making me drink beer for the last 2 hours.....
I expect photos, and you can out my name on a seat for next year.....I'll be booking the flight now..... ^_^


----------



## sqyre

Well here we all are at Sqyre's place....just eaten a whole pig....except for the rear 2 inches, due to Incider providing the marinade!!!


----------



## Nevermore

Well im sitting on the couch full of pig and lacking in the beer department, which one of you bottom dwellers hanging by the bar can help me out?


----------



## sqyre

Just remember, it isn't Sqyre's fault he lets pissed brewers near his keyboard


----------



## joecast

sqyre, what the hell are you dong on ahb??! you've got a shed full of piss heads and no one looking after them  

have a good night boys.



sqyre said:


> Just remember, it isn't Sqyre's fault he lets pissed brewers near his keyboard



this thread could get even more interesting...


----------



## sqyre

Apouirp;n' .:LIJrdlowej;gm.samg

and then he said:
alkirthlqn. .cdjj;j;;'hks';v'

And I said 
lkaj;.letj.ag.jg.;lja;hj.sj

and he said:
laihflagh.lgj.jhg.lj/lkj/kjh


----------



## Nevermore

Sqyre rules his pc by the bar with an iron fist. Pretty sure he just logged the intoxicated tards out..

I have my own ways of intoxicated spamming however..

Meh. I have beer now, im happy.


----------



## sqyre

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## joecast

joecast said:


> this thread could get even more interesting...


and within moments.....i am proven wrong :huh:


----------



## Wrenny

Who's got a hangover?


----------



## pint of lager

Shhhhh, I think they are still all asleep.

Who remembered to bring the Berocca, eggs and fruit juice?


----------



## sqyre

Well......
Firstly, we survived :super: 
My attempt at a "Hair of the Dog" hangover cure failed at first attempt but i'm happy to say i'm now enjoying my 3rd Aussie Ale of the Morning..
And YES i forgot to lock my Login out and the last 3 posts were someone elses handy work...(or possibly a group effort.)
I think everyone enjoyed themselves.. including whoever Yakked on my new deck.. :icon_vomit: :lol: 
and Nevile..who Zizzle nearly killed with a nuclear chilli...


I am going back to the comfy chair on verandah... to have another ale now.. and just sit there.. :huh: 

Slightly fragile Sqyre...


----------



## Paul H

Regarding the yak on the deck, can we have confirmation of carrot?


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> including whoever Yakked on my new deck..




phew!

I can't get the blame for that one ! Or perhaps I will <_< 

Batz


----------



## bonj

Wrenny said:


> Who's got a hangover?



Hey, it's my big brother. No hangover here mate, but Zizzle and StillScottish were looking a little worse for wear this morning. Scottish still managed to pull the pipes out again for a morning wakeup to anyone who wasn't still fully with us. How he managed that in the state he was in, I do not know. NickB was doing fine after an 11 hour sleep in the back of screwy's ute.


----------



## Ross

A big thankyou to Mr & Mrs Sqyre for yet another fantastic event. 

It all started of quiet enough....A few pics....


BConnery puts the finishing touch to his beer cake





Sqyre on his stairway to heaven, giving a brew demo in his own unique style
....just making the mothers milk addition...




Another superb meal...




Troydo (LHS) took out the label competetion & won the keg
bye 1 vote, against Browndogs excellent entry.




The bar in full swing...


----------



## Nevermore

Oh it was a fun night had by all!

Some more so than others..


----------



## altstart

Wheres the Piccys?.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Jye

Huge thanks to the Sqyre family for another great night :super: ... is it to early to start next years thread? :huh: 



Ross said:


> Troydo (LHS) took out the label competetion & won the keg
> bye 1 vote, against Browndogs excellent entry.
> View attachment 16295



Troydo you can fix me up for that later


----------



## Jye

And thanks to Jimmyjack for the glasses :beerbang: 

... can we start placing orders for what we want next year?


----------



## Ross

A few more pics, titled "Animal farm"...

Apologies to "true" animal lovers everywhere...


Incider & friends...with "chicken pimp" Frogman in the shadows.




A visit to the loo reveals NickB & his chick getting
close & persona.




Barbara does what she can to entice
Snow to go another round...




Thet say a picture paints a thousand words..
We wonderered why NickB retired so early..
Our camera slueth catches them doing the sordid act in the back of Screwtops ute...



cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Its Chickennnnn Mannn, he's everywhere


----------



## browndog

First beer of the swap went to Ross with his little girlyman glass!




Steelbreeze learns the ins and outs of the Stairway




The face of a man who just realised eating a whole habanero chilli is a very silly thing to do.




and the ugly consequences of drinking vinegar to put out the fire.




Frogman proves he really is a man of frogs

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Snow

Oooooh man what a night! I'm still trying to get Incider's ping pong ball routine out of my head. And I stillcan't hear properly after the bagpipes....

A great night was had by all. Thanks very much to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for their super hospitality again! That blood sausage was the biz this morning! And thanks to Jimmyjack for the great James Squire glasses. They are a welcome addition to my bar.

And now for some photos.....



Sqyre protecting his pig at all costs



And here it is....mmmm yum!



More brew....um...porn.



The beer!



And the bar goes wild!



Zizzle with spigot asking me to "go ahead...make his day..."? :huh:


----------



## Nevermore

My host just died on me after posting all the pics in this thread, completely unrelated though.

I'll just rehost 
Edit: I think I fixed it..


----------



## Nevermore




----------



## Nevermore




----------



## Nevermore

Excuse the image spam, it had to be done to make this thread even better than it already was.


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> View attachment 16303



Puk, puk, puk....I think Nick got pucked by a chook.


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> (snip)
> A visit to the loo reveals NickB & his chick getting
> close & persona.
> View attachment 16302



He really does look hen-pecked


----------



## browndog

Awesome pics there Nev, makes the NSW boys look like they were having high tea!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

Big thanks to Bruce and Ren they put a lot of effort into ensuring we have a great night, and thanks to Browndog Tony who makes the mash paddle each year to present to the XMAS Swap Hosts, as usual made with quite a deal of skill and pride, just like his beers. Thanks to Jimmyjack for providing the glasses as gifts, not a one was broken, must be a record.


Our Hosts + .75 

Nick - EARLY 

"The Brains Trust"Troy, Jye and The Wizard Aka bconnery 

The Medusa


----------



## Jye

Great pics Nev, alot of them look worthy of keeping and printing for the bar.


Beer... fckin yeah


----------



## winkle

Thanks again to our hosts, Jimmyjack for the *Phat* _(don't mention that word)_ glassware and the case-swap team :super: 
Awesome pics Nevermore, I can't wait until the QLD Brewhood quarterly mag comes out and craftbrewer releases the tasting thimble  
Here are a few lamearsed pics.
View attachment 16328

View attachment 16327

View attachment 16329

View attachment 16330

View attachment 16331


----------



## sqyre

Awesome Photos Nevermore!!!
The way you edit the color/contrast /whatever... makes the pics look like they belong in a magazine..






Possibly "ManLove Monthly" with these ones..
Kawwwww... Almost makes a fella turn...
I was never confused... :blink: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Jye

Hey Nev,

You must have a few hundred pics, is there any chance of zipping them and chucking them a file sharer?


----------



## Nevermore

Jye said:


> Hey Nev,
> 
> You must have a few hundred pics, is there any chance of zipping them and chucking them a file sharer?



Ill be doing that after work some time yeah.

The rest of the pics are just random groups of people at various levels of intoxication but they arent terribly interesting


----------



## Steelbreese

Awesome pics!!!! so say I. My hand is up for copies please




Nevermore said:


> The rest of the pics are just random groups of people at various levels of intoxication but they arent terribly interesting



So say you Ross.... It was great meeting you, but as you're soon to to turn 20 - you possibly are yet to realize that this photographic evidence of "people at various levels of intoxication" you call not "terribly interesting" is ANYTHING but that.

Wives, girlfriends, mistresses and even goats and their divorce/property settlement lawyers might perform unimaginable acts of kindness on you for this sort of "not terribly interesting" material.

InCider I think you're done & dusted mate!!!!


----------



## Mothballs

What a great night. Mr and Mrs Sqyre you have outdone yourselves again with your unbelievable hospitality. I can't wait to see what the next addition to the house/shed/brewery/bar/pig cooking oven is for next year  A huge thankyou and well done :beer: Also thanks to everyone who contributed with great beer, food, glasses,entertainment and the logistical organising of the case swap. It was great to meet up the new guys and all the familiar old faces and drink far too many beers and eat way too much roasted pig. Bring on the next swap


----------



## Steelbreese

So, I've just surfaced from a 5 hour powernap.

For the record: Zizzle did not utter a single word on the trip home except to ask (very nicely yet so quietly: like a church mouse), could we turn left to take the Nerang/freeway route rather than turn right to take the quicker, picturesque but winding, curvey, & lurching way home. (Oh and there was a muttering about not feeling well to justify his request)

I coulda sworn he was quite lively and jovial last night.

All right, If I'm going to join this Brew Brah Hood - I need to buy a camera, but here are a couple of pics that partly tell the story.




Award for the most "pissed looking" without really being pissed - Well done Campbell - looks like this was taken before you'd had single drink.


----------



## Steelbreese

I guess if I'm going be invited to join this Beer Brah Hood I'll need to buy a camera too.

But for posterity I'll post these any way




The award for "most pissed looking" without being really pissed. (errr-argghh-Bulls**t). Wish you could see his face in this photo and I bet Campbell would claim it is because he has just finished playing them pipes.





Me thinks... Some energy between WylderYeast & Sqyre on the quiet / away from the maddening crowd.






The frogman is a green - or is the Greenman a frog?





No Comment! Except that the frog looks wired too (is it a ManFrog?)





So - he makes good beer, (Well shit hot beer really) but does he really have to gloat about?





Although this suggests Ross knows something and he's keeping it to close to his chest. (Shit hot beer too - Ross)





Very poor photo - but evidence that Sqyre didn't really do that much - he's just excellent at organising others to slave their butts off before they are allowed to pop the first one.




Just a couple of Rabble Rousers




Apparently Jye has been married since the previous swap and was on a promise to his wife if he behaved




Probably can't see this one either but this is Troy buying votes for his label award




And for the record... NicB was there and oh.. that could be the yak Sqyre was talking about on his deck.



And for the before and after photos of the night........................

Ladies and gentlemen (none of whom were present last night)




Sparks flying for Sqyre

and....




Done & dusted


----------



## stillscottish

Steelbreese said:


> The award for "most pissed looking" without being really pissed. (errr-argghh-Bulls**t). Wish you could see his face in this photo and I bet Campbell would claim it is because he has just finished playing them pipes.



Too flamin' right mate.
If I was really pissed you would know about it!!!

The performance was definitely beer-assisted though.
The spirit was willing but the flesh was starting to fail.

It was good to see all you guys again and some new faces.
Thanks to Mr & Mrs Sqyre for the day and.........
......bring on the next one.

Campbell
-almost feeling himself now. <_<


----------



## stillscottish

Hey you guys,

StillScottish always looks like he's pissed but its sleep deprivation - due to shiftwork!!!

When he does get pissed he usually looks for cold tiles behind a door, which he rests his feet on - then no access is availabe to the loo!!!

This is OK for you lads who can find a convenient pee tree!!! but not for the gals - we have yet to master the stand up skill - but maybe one day!!!

Thanks to all you lot for an entertaining evening.

Thanks also to 'the Sqyre family' for all their hard work.

Mrs StillScottish


----------



## NickB

Hey, InCider and I want the barnyard roped off next year for privacy h34r:

What can I say, the chicks love me...ahem...

Thanks to Sqyre and family for the hospitality, even if I only took advantage of it for a short time. Bigups to Screwtop for the lift, and JimmyJack for the JS Glasses!

And for the record, I will eat more than just breakfast before next year's swap. Will not let the team down again!

Cheers!


----------



## sqyre

Now i'm feeling a little better...
Renae and myself would like to thank everyone for an awesome evening of Beer and comradery.
We both had a ball and i'm sorry i couldnt have stayed up later to party hard with everyone in the wee hours of the morning.. 
I also need to apologise to the guys in the swap, i let the team down by not having my Beer ready..and i am sorry.  
We hope everyone had a good time. 
Its the fun and mateship we have at these do's that make all the running around cooking pigs etc.well worth it..  
A BIG extra thanks to all the guys that brought Food, Equipment, etc. to help out with making the day a success..
So thanks again from the Sqyres.. and heres looking forward to the 2008 Xmas case swap... :super:


----------



## Screwtop

Wull noo Mrs StillScottish. 
I see you gals were enjoying the alcohol fuelled festivities also.

There was a fair bit of dancing going on: 
and:

Nice moves Snow: 


*But what the f.. was this:*

Almost wore out their air guitars: 
And singing behind the bar:


Damn Straight:

How does he do it, BP must have been sky high:


----------



## Screwtop

Shite! took 150 photos, no wonder the camera was so heavy!

Will put em on disk and mail them to you Sqyre, same as last year 

along with your Picnic Tap


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

After those chillies, it was definatly cotton wool & Iodine in the morning....#@%* they where *HOT*


----------



## sqyre

Thanks Screwy,
I think Browndog may have accidently taken my gas reg too...  

Sqyre...


----------



## bconnery

Yet another top Xmas effort from our gracious hosts!
Thanks to Mr and Mrs Sqyre!
Thanks to the boys for the top beers. I didn't taste a bad one... I heard rumours there was one, but I missed it...
Thanks for the food and all round top evening.


----------



## browndog

sqyre said:


> Thanks Screwy,
> I think Browndog may have accidently taken my gas reg too...
> 
> Sqyre...




Come on mate, BD is on the ball, the reg is on the bottom shelf of that row of metal shelves that butt up to the chest freezer.  many thanks to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for a bloody brilliant evening, thanks to the great company and thanks to JJ where ever you are. A big thumbs down to eating rellenos at 1am when I got up at 6 it felt like I had just eaten them, you live and learn.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> the reg is on the bottom shelf of that row of metal shelves that butt up to the chest freezer.


Thanks mate,
I obviously didnt look hard enough.... everythings been a bit blury today  

Sqyre...


----------



## MrsSqyre

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to pop in and thank a few people myself

A big thanks to Mrs Winkle and Mrs StillScottish for your help with the dinner preparations it was much appreciated.

Also a big thanks to mothballs... you know what for  

Hope you all feel a little better this evening, hopefully next year I can share a drink (and kick some arse in darts  ) with you all.

cheers
Renae


----------



## troydo

Well, A MASSIVE thanks to the sqyres! fantastic event fantastic venue and fantastic hospitality!

I had a ball! and I cant wait to start trying the swap beers! 
Thanks to Ross (and Jye ) for the keg, thats some sweet icing on a fantastic event!

Thanks to everyone who contributed in food drink and service!

Troydo (already looking forward to the next one!)


----------



## troydo

i think i ate a kilo of crackling! mmm gassy today


----------



## Zizzle

I was well and truly FKed up yesterday. I blame it on three things:

1. Rellenos: my stomach will never be the same again, not to mention my...
2. Drinking all of browndog's beer samples after I really had already had enough to drink
3. Very little sleep due the mozzies, the flies & the symphony of farts in the bar after lights out

Still very sore here due to being bumped into the wall by Bruce and knocking a hole in my back (InCider thought someone had shot me in the back when the blood started coming through my shirt), and also neck from head-banging to Metallica songs.

But big thanks to Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre for a top night. And to Steelbreeze for driving my sorry carcass around.


----------



## Screwtop

Zizzle said:


> I was well and truly FKed up yesterday. I blame it on three things:
> 
> 1. Rellenos: my stomach will never be the same again, not to mention my...
> 2. Drinking all of browndog's beer samples after I really had already had enough to drink
> 3. Very little sleep due the mozzies, the flies & the symphony of farts in the bar after lights out
> 
> Still very sore here due to being bumped into the wall by Bruce and knocking a hole in my back (InCider thought someone had shot me in the back when the blood started coming through my shirt), and also neck from head-banging to Metallica songs.
> 
> But big thanks to Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre for a top night. And to Steelbreeze for driving my sorry carcass around.




This MANbrewer bit into a Habanero and ate half without a wince, smiling all the while. F . . K B) I've seen those things raise blisters.

Never Ever Again will I tell you to HTFU Zizzle.


----------



## Steve

sqyre said:


> Awesome Photos Nevermore!!!
> The way you edit the color/contrast /whatever... makes the pics look like they belong in a magazine..
> View attachment 16332
> View attachment 16333
> 
> View attachment 16334
> View attachment 16335
> 
> Possibly "ManLove Monthly" with these ones..
> Kawwwww... Almost makes a fella turn...
> I was never confused... :blink:
> 
> Sqyre...



Nevermore......if you're not already making money with photography you should start mate. They' top quality. I dont even know those four ugly mugs but they belong in a frame behind any mans bar. Awesome.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## troydo

i sense a "Blokes of Qld AHB" calandar 

also my wife said to say, and i quote:
"thank you for a delicately aromatic husband" 

It was all that pig i swear


----------



## sqyre

Zizzle said:


> Still very sore here due to being bumped into the wall by Bruce and knocking a hole in my back (InCider thought someone had shot me in the back when the blood started coming through my shirt),


Sorry Dude, I dont actually remember that bit.. :huh: 
Although i have had a vague flashback to the floor smashing me in the face...still not sure what happened there.. :huh: 
Oh well no pain no gain...  
not sure what we gained though..

Sqyre...


----------



## Screwtop

Troydo said:


> i sense a "Blokes of Qld AHB" calandar
> 
> also my wife said to say, and i quote:
> "thank you for a delicately aromatic husband"
> 
> It was all that pig i swear




That definitely didn't come from the bar/dormitory area in the morning Troy :lol: 

Area should have been cordoned off, with signs warning everyone, that place stunk of hung over breath, BO and stinking feet/sox/sneakers. Could smell it over the smell of - Me!


----------



## Screwtop

> Nevermore......if you're not already making money with photography you should start mate. They' top quality. I dont even know those four ugly mugs but they belong in a frame behind any mans bar. Awesome.
> Cheers
> Steve





Troydo said:


> i sense a "Blokes of Qld AHB" calandar




I'd place an order! The effects were great NM.


----------



## NickB

Did anyone else get as savaged by Mozzies as I did? Man, I think I've got maybe 200 bites (no F&^$ing joke). Sitting here, itching to buggery, trying not to scratch....

Little bastards! Oh well, serves me right for crashing so early, and forgetting the bloody Aerogard!


----------



## Jye

I had one bugger buzzing in my ear for an hour before I decided to move :angry: 

Next year Im making a massive hop sock and sleeping in it


----------



## bonj

A very preliminary version of my "Morning After" panorama. I will be overwriting it with updates as I work on getting it straight. Okay, so in the course of lining up the right hand side, steelbreeze had his head re-attached. I'm still not sure whether that was a good idea or not  






edit: re-attached steelbreeze's head.


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> Did anyone else get as savaged by Mozzies as I did? Man, I think I've got maybe 200 bites (no F&^$ing joke). Sitting here, itching to buggery, trying not to scratch....
> 
> Little bastards! Oh well, serves me right for crashing so early, and forgetting the bloody Aerogard!


They could be chicken scratches... :unsure:

edit: spelink


----------



## NickB

Har de har har.... I do actually have a scratch on my arm from the chicken...If it gets infected I know who to sue h34r:


----------



## browndog

NickB said:


> Did anyone else get as savaged by Mozzies as I did? Man, I think I've got maybe 200 bites (no F&^$ing joke). Sitting here, itching to buggery, trying not to scratch....
> 
> Little bastards! Oh well, serves me right for crashing so early, and forgetting the bloody Aerogard!



Yeah, I was getting bitten and ended up coccooning myself in my swag, all weel and good till the sun came up and cooked me. When I got up I looked at all you buggers still asleep and wondered why you were not getting bitten.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Mothballs

Hey Browndog, any chance of getting your recipe/method for the Beef Jerky you made on the day? I thought it was bloody good.

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## Snow

browndog said:


> Yeah, I was getting bitten and ended up coccooning myself in my swag, all weel and good till the sun came up and cooked me. When I got up I looked at all you buggers still asleep and wondered why you were not getting bitten.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


I covered myself in a blanket of methane  That kept the buggers at bay!  

Cheers - Snow

ps - I did not have sexual relations with that sheep.


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> ps - I did not have sexual relations with that sheep.



I didn't know Baa Bra was really called Monica :huh:


----------



## InCider

Wow! What a night!

Sqyre Inc have outdone themselves again, and I feel truly indebted to them for their hospitality. You all ROCK!

After I got home yesterday I had a tactical man-kip for an hour but must have woken up with GIVE ME BEER on my forehead. I went for a bike ride and was offered beer. I went to the local pizza and was offered home made mead and beer. Dont worry, I never say no.

Screwtop thanks a bunch for the good laughs in the truck on the way down and to NickB & Ducatiboy Stu. Good blokes to get lost in a bottle shop with!

Andy Steelebreeze Mate, did we have some fun or what? Great to meet you brother, well get into some more trouble together I can feel it. 

Snow glad you didnt put any prawns in out pockets this year and what a great tash youre sporting. Youd make Chopper proud.

Mothballs we should make Khe Sahn our official Brewerhood Anthem and you can be the Official Lyrics Leader from here on in.

Zizzle, I took great pleasure in your hangover this year, as surely as you did mine at Winkles. Thanksfor the laughs, air guitar and temporary wig.

Ross, I am convinced you were born in that shirt, and if you ever wear anything else, I wont recognize you!

Jye, you are the only Smith I know who sleeps. But you wake up as the camera is hovering and make obscene gestures legend!

Browndog. Nuff said. Always great to see you. Actually, we saw more of you this year than last when the Commodore Hotel was calling

Bonj, get to a TV Border Patrol is on!

Frogman glad we had frog-action again. Why do they always piss on me? Great Cider and keep in the Kits.

Brown and white speckled chicken: Can you pick NickBs bum from the line up?

Pat hows this for a post? Great to chat mate I was a bit Mohammed so Ill apologize if I was distracted.

Neville: your last name is now Scoville. Neville Scoville.

Campell & Mrs Campell and Jnr Campbell. What a family. You guys are a hoot! Jnr, thanks for fixing my camera it rocks now! Campbell Danny Boy from the top and thanks for the pipes! Mrs C you go hard and keep the others in line hope to see you again.

Beige Goat youll be wearing a steel pole Zizzle style at the next swap. And roasting until tender

Troydo work on those Abs!

Winkle great to see you again as always. Loved the firemans lift to the tent, and Annas late night additions to the tent after I assured her it wouldnt rain

And to Bart, Mothballs and anyone else I forgot, thanks for the great time you gave us all by being there.

InCider.


----------



## Nevermore

sqyre said:


> Awesome Photos Nevermore!!!
> The way you edit the color/contrast /whatever... makes the pics look like they belong in a magazine..
> View attachment 16332
> View attachment 16333
> 
> View attachment 16334
> View attachment 16335
> 
> Possibly "ManLove Monthly" with these ones..
> Kawwwww... Almost makes a fella turn...
> I was never confused... :blink:
> 
> Sqyre...



Speaking of ManLove..






He must've performed well since you were kind enough to make breakfast in the morning





I had planned to get a nice B&W portrait of everyone in attendance but some were a bit nutty





Confused..





Attacking me..





Or I was too pissed to work the camera and forgot about things being in the way..





and for some reason this bogan is featured in almost every single photo staring right into the lense 






Ah well it was a fun night, hopefully next time one of these comes around I will have my own brew in the swap


----------



## InCider

Waiting for the Rellenos to pass...






After the 'job' was completed...






My brother, Andy






Mr Snow and I with a mirror...






Wrenny






Junior Wrenny getting some "Man Love"!






A Kit and Kilo brewer happy his beer is as good as the All Grainers...


----------



## bonj

Nevermore said:


> and for some reason this bogan is featured in almost every single photo staring right into the lense



You'll learn to avoid him! I did a very bad drunken panorama at Batz's place and he was in every part of the picture!

Thanks for the post InCider... gave me a good laugh! I'm glad you made that patrol detour before heading north again


----------



## Jye

I see a trend... Im unsure if I like it yet <_< :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch

ROFL!

What great pics and write-ups :super: Top one Seany Old Boy!

Glad you pointed out Snow's moustache Sean as I kept asking myself, "Is that Snow?"

It's obvious that the old swaps are just getting better though I'm not quite sure how that is possible.

Great to hear old Browndog is still doing the mash paddle and not so much of the Commodore Crash and that Ross hasn't changed his shirt. We need some stability!

I'm kegging at the moment otherwise I'd, of course, write a lot more about the faces I recognise :blink: Great to see a heap of new faces there as well.

Sorry about the short phone call. I did intend to call back but the wedding I was at turned into a 13 hour drinking comp between myself and the bride's daughter. I offered to sleep with her if she won and I thought she had agreed to the same deal. Obviously and unfortunately (for her ) it must have been a draw???

Anyway I had three minutes of phone sex with Mrs Sqyre and that was really good. (Much obliged darlin'! Next time though can you go around the back or something instead of standing next to all the brewers? I'm not complaining or anything but one person's heavy breathing is a little more exciting than 28 for some reason I haven't yet worked out???)

Also had an hour and a half on the phone with Mr Sqyre the night before the swap but the 3 minutes with his Mrs was a lot more fun. (Sorry I missed our date on Swap night Brucey but someone's Nature's Credit Card was calling. Next time mate!)

A real pleasure to see and read all the above.

Good on ya all and good on the Sqyres :beer:
Pat


----------



## Zizzle

This somewhat resembles what Neville did after eating the habanero.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1768760

Maybe the the one I had wasn't full strength?


----------



## InCider

Zizzle said:


> Maybe the the one I had wasn't full strength?



Nah Zizzle - you're just hard. Shot in the back, body slammed, sodomised and burnt by chillies. I hope you ring is better after the chillies. :lol:


----------



## sqyre

So when is Nevermore gunna post some more of those wicked pics??

Hope thats not why hes called Nevermore... :blink: :unsure: 

Sqyre....


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> So when is Nevermore gunna post some more of those wicked pics??
> 
> Hope thats not why hes called Nevermore... :blink: :unsure:
> 
> Sqyre....



I Vote that he becomes Official Photographer!

+1 for me


----------



## Nevermore

sqyre said:


> So when is Nevermore gunna post some more of those wicked pics??
> 
> Hope thats not why hes called Nevermore... :blink: :unsure:
> 
> Sqyre....



Well I had a spare 10 mins (LOL my life isn't busy..) to get these together..

Sorry about the editing, I seem to prefer either black and white or extreme saturation









































Or just go to http://www.picturemore.net/ahb/xmas07/ to quick preview more and Right Click -> Save As.. for a .rar of all my pics 



InCider said:


> I Vote that he becomes Official Photographer!
> 
> +1 for me



Pay me with cold beer on site and its a deal. :lol:


----------



## bonj

Hey Nevermore,

A rar archive might be a bit geeky for the majority of these blokes. If they're jpegs already, you probably won't get much of a compression advantage over using a zipfile, which most of these guys will be able to use.

Love the monochrome, but then I'm a monochrome whore. 

Just one more tip, then I'll shutup. I know it's hard when you're drinking, and you probably already know, but some of these shots have the focus in less than ideal stops* spots. An example is the StillScottish photo above. Focus seems to have locked onto his sleeve, where ideally you'd want focus on your subject's eyes. 

Anyway, top work. I love them. You'll need to give me a quick tute on lightroom. Looks like you can do things alot quicker with it over photoshop/gimp.

*edit


----------



## Zizzle




----------



## troydo

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## troydo

just found a video next time he has a cold... a MAN COLD


----------



## Nevermore

Bonj said:


> Hey Nevermore,
> 
> A rar archive might be a bit geeky for the majority of these blokes. If they're jpegs already, you probably won't get much of a compression advantage over using a zipfile, which most of these guys will be able to use.
> 
> Love the monochrome, but then I'm a monochrome whore.
> 
> Just one more tip, then I'll shutup. I know it's hard when you're drinking, and you probably already know, but some of these shots have the focus in less than ideal stops* spots. An example is the StillScottish photo above. Focus seems to have locked onto his sleeve, where ideally you'd want focus on your subject's eyes.
> 
> Anyway, top work. I love them. You'll need to give me a quick tute on lightroom. Looks like you can do things alot quicker with it over photoshop/gimp.
> 
> *edit



Its a bit hard to focus a 50mm 1.8 with a beer in one hand, camera in the other 

.zip is now uploading so give it 10 mins and it will be there..

http://www.picturemore.net/ahb/xmas07/AHBQLDXMAS07.zip


----------



## onescooter

My two bobs worth.
The photos are great. Aperture and focus appears to be spot on in 95% of photos. For those that aren't, well better to see them than to throw them out. Great work Nevermore. I put my camera away as soon as I have had anything to drink. Forget how to change any settings and balls it up.
Cheers 
Scott.


----------



## InCider

onescooter said:


> I put my camera away as soon as I have had anything to drink. Forget how to change any settings and balls it up.
> Cheers
> Scott.



Hi Scott,

I'd have to positively encourage the use of a camera while drinking. Oh Yeah! 

I don't embarras easily, so this helps :lol: 

And Nevermore fixed my camera after I took it back under warranty 3 times.... oooer... :huh: 

Sean.


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Hey Nevermore,
> 
> . An example is the StillScottish photo above. Focus seems to have locked onto his sleeve, where ideally you'd want focus on your subject's eyes.




And this is the same reason why I really like that photo.

It's a bit like brewing,ideally it should be like "this" to be within style,often it's better breaking the rules  

Don't be confined to the masses :super: 

Batz


----------



## bonj

In no way should my comments be construed as any sort of disapproval of Nevermore's images. I agree he did a fantastic job. Better than I could while drinking. The human brain is naturally drawn to faces in images... it's just a little disconcerting when that face is out of focus... not a style thing, just a brain thing. Besides, in the example above, it may be just as well it's out of focus... h34r: :unsure:


----------



## stillscottish

My eyes are always out of focus after I've had a few beers.  

Campbell


----------



## Ross

Neds case was sent today by courier courtesy of CraftBrewer.

I removed the 2 glass bottles, as it just wasn't worth the risk of them breaking & the ensuing headaches that could cause.
Included a bottle of my Double Choc Porter though, which filled the crate - Ned, please drink this asap as poured straight from the tap last week.

Hope the new place is working out Ned & this case of coldies can be enjoyed in some comfort.

Cheers Ross


----------



## troydo

Nice work Ross!


----------



## sqyre

Thanks Rossco...


----------



## winkle

Well done Ross :super:


----------



## therook

Mate, i thought we had a good turn in Victoria, but this turn looks sensational.

I may have to fly up for this next year if its at squires

Rook


----------



## bconnery

therook said:


> Mate, i thought we had a good turn in Victoria, but this turn looks sensational.
> 
> I may have to fly up for this next year if its at squires
> 
> Rook



Even if it isn't, which it looks likely to be, come up anyway!
Otherwise, there's always the Xmas in July one


----------



## Tyred

Winkle,

PM sent regarding case collection.


----------



## PistolPatch

therook: Attending a QLD Swap is a must do in any brewer's lifetime. You'll fit like a glove :icon_cheers: 

therabble: Ned sends his sincere apologies for not ringing on the night of the Swap. He went to a mate's place to specifically be in contact on Saturday but there was a blackout at 5:45pm that lasted until midnight. It even affected his mate's house phones. He's dark as that he was unable to communicate.

With a little luck, he might have the phone on next week. Whilst broadband may take a while, he still has an active dial-up account so hopefully we'll hear from him soon.

He's also had to work most days so has been able to spend little time renovating his new abode. Until he gets some walls up I imagine his sexual prosperity is equivalent to mine which I'm pretty pleased about 

Mind you, he didn't even get phone sex with Mrs Sqyre so it looks like I'm ahead!!!!!!!!!

 from one pleased Pat.


----------



## winkle

Hang in there Ned, a care package is coming!!!!


----------



## Duff

Ned,

If you read this mate send me a PM. I arrive in Port Douglas this Sunday (9/12), we've got some beer drinking to do B) 

Cheers.


----------



## InCider

Pat,

My sister is coming up to QLD for the Xmas break - shame you're not here. She will be wielding a bottle of Absinthe she brought back from Europe. All we need to do is paint Zizzle so we can have the 'Green Fairy'!  

InCider.


----------



## winkle

Amazing init almost 900 postings on this one thread. Hope the recent rain has removed the ralph stains Sqyre (no I'm not taking credit). Almost time to kick off the next one???


----------



## Ross

Anyone heard if Ned recieved his bottles?

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Anyone heard if Ned recieved his bottles?
> 
> cheers Ross




I hope the crocs didn't get it.Or him :unsure: 




Batz h34r:


----------



## troydo

OHH post 900!!!

anyway hope neds hooking into the case of joy!

and we will jhave to get to the bottom of the "man pizza" mystery... no wasnt me

And where and whens the next one.. if its half as good as this one we are in for a treat!


----------



## Tyred

InCider said:


> Pat,
> 
> My sister is coming up to QLD for the Xmas break - shame you're not here. She will be wielding a bottle of Absinthe she brought back from Europe. All we need to do is paint Zizzle so we can have the 'Green Fairy'!
> 
> InCider.



Incider,

If some reports I've heard of absinthe are correct, after half a bottle you won't need a green Zizzle to see the fairies. 

Hope Ned enjoys his case. I know I am.


----------



## InCider

Tyred said:


> Incider,
> 
> If some reports I've heard of absinthe are correct, after half a bottle you won't need a green Zizzle to see the fairies.
> 
> Hope Ned enjoys his case. I know I am.



He'll save money on hair dye this year! :lol: 

I have it under sworn oath that is was Zizzle who was the " OFFICIAL STREET PIZZA & CURBSIDE QUICHE CHAMPION OF 2007"  

The trophy unsurprisingly comes in a garbage bag that leaks


----------



## Zizzle

Mate, insults only work if I can understand them. WTF are you on about? :blink: :huh: 

Been into the Absinthe already? :icon_drunk:


----------



## browndog

I managed to sneak this away from Black Ops, a shot of Incider, (codename hitman47) just before he took Zizzle down with his 357 magnum Relleno gun, garuanteed to make the victim decorate anything in the near vicinity with the contents of their stomach  






cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> I managed to sneak this away from Black Ops, a shot of Incider, (codename hitman47) just before he took Zizzle down with his 357 magnum Relleno gun, garuanteed to make the victim decorate anything in the near vicinity with the contents of their stomach
> 
> 
> View attachment 16622
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Pretty much sums up the Case Swap dont you think?  


Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Pretty much sums up the Case Swap dont you think?
> Sqyre...



Uncle Chop Chop


----------



## sqyre

This is Zizzle, ... H.T.F.U. Zizzle!!!!!


----------



## Zizzle

Under the definition of crazy in the dictionary they should put a close up shot of the eyes of InCider.


----------



## sqyre

ewwwwww.....
I keep nails, bolts, screws etc. in assorted containers like old baby formula tins and ice cream containers...
In my day after hang-over haze i must have moved some of these containers and stacked them in the shelves...
To make a short story long...

I just found the Habeneros... :blink: 

Not quite as tasty looking now... :icon_vomit: 

Sqyre....


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> ewwwwww.....
> I keep nails, bolts, screws etc. in assorted containers like old baby formula tins and ice cream containers...
> In my day after hang-over haze i must have moved some of these containers and stacked them in the shelves...
> To make a short story long...
> 
> I just found the Habeneros... :blink:
> 
> Not quite as tasty looking now... :icon_vomit:
> 
> Sqyre....




Sprinkle the gunk in the garden - the seeds will still work. Chillies everywhere next year!  

InCider


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Sprinkle the gunk in the garden - the seeds will still work. Chillies everywhere next year!
> 
> InCider



Thats a good idea,
might do that...chuck them in pots with a bit of potting mix...
Then when i want to stop Neville coming around and drinking all my beers, i can just put them out the front...
and he'll turn tail and scarper real quick...  

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

He sure will! But Frogman and Zizzle will stay!

HEY! If you are a facebook loser, we now have a Brewerhood page. Look for "The Brewerhood" and I will add you as an ADMIN.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> He sure will! But Frogman and Zizzle will stay!
> 
> HEY! If you are a facebook loser, we now have a Brewerhood page. Look for "The Brewerhood" and I will add you as an ADMIN.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sean.


Does that have anything to do with the Facebook drawing you sent me of yourself eating something resembling a pink sausage with 2 meatballs?


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Does that have anything to do with the Facebook drawing you sent me of yourself eating something resembling a pink sausage with 2 meatballs?



Bugger - it didn't get stopped!  

Damn pissed mates.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sqyre

Just dry the chillies out, the seeds should be fine..

If they turn out OK, send some to me..I want to try and grow some of them....they would be awsome for beef jerky


----------



## winkle

Ok, when is the next pissup Brewerhood meeting?
Bat cave??


----------



## Batz

A distinct possibility winkle  

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sqyre
> 
> Just dry the chillies out, the seeds should be fine..
> 
> If they turn out OK, send some to me..I want to try and grow some of them....they would be awsome for beef jerky



So should i dry out whats left of them?? little fruit fly things have destroyed most of them not sure which are the hapeneros and which are the others...
Might just bury them in a trench of soil and see what happens....???


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> So should i dry out whats left of them?? little fruit fly things have destroyed most of them not sure which are the hapeneros and which are the others...
> Might just bury them in a trench of soil and see what happens....???




Bruce, just fork over some soil then spread the goop over the soil and rake over lightly. You'll know the Habs when they fruit, they grow like weeds.


----------



## sqyre

Screwtop said:


> Bruce, just fork over some soil then spread the goop over the soil and rake over lightly. You'll know the Habs when they fruit, they grow like weeds.



Cool thanks Screwy, i'll give it a go... i saw a lifestyle program the other day that said they grow well in pots..ill try that..
Otherwise they may get lost with the other weeds..  

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz

Brewerhood Brothers

I am putting the cave up as a possiable venue for the July swap B) 
Just to get a feel for this would anyone be interested in attending? I have not even thought about food etc, but be aware in July it gets cold in these here hills,and beds are very limited.

Have a think about it.

Oh and there's the work thing that can stuff it for me as well.

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Brewerhood Brothers
> 
> I am putting the cave up as a possiable venue for the July swap B)
> Just to get a feel for this would anyone be interested in attending? I have not even thought about food etc, but be aware in July it gets cold in these here hills,and beds are very limited.
> 
> Have a think about it.
> 
> Oh and there's the work thing that can stuff it for me as well.
> 
> Batz



I'm in Batz - can't make the tree planting due to new brewer due just before, but the swap will see an AG Grain Brew from me in keg as well as in the swap!!!!

Sean.


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> I'm in Batz - can't make the tree planting due to new brewer due just before, but the swap will see an AG Grain Brew from me in keg as well as in the swap!!!!
> 
> Sean.




Tree planting we can handle by ourselves we think.
And what a time for it soon, country is wonderful here ATM





Photo taken 1 hour ago,rain,rain,rain. If it rains again all night I am flooded in for a short while....lucky I home brew!

Batz


----------



## sqyre

you've got my vote for july Batz... :super: 
But i also cant make the tree hugging session, my new brewer is also due soon...

Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Might even be able to make a July trip....  

Just a bit worried about old blokes sitting on milk crates with guns at the border....Might have to come via Mt Isa.. :lol:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Might even be able to make a July trip....
> 
> Just a bit worried about old blokes sitting on milk crates with guns at the border....Might have to come via Mt Isa.. :lol:



BUSTED ON THE SUNSHINE COAST!

Pic by Nevermore B&W


----------



## Batz

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Might even be able to make a July trip....
> 
> Just a bit worried about old blokes sitting on milk crates with guns at the border....Might have to come via Mt Isa.. :lol:




We'll be awaiting for ya !




Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Might be easier via Mt Isa...wont have to put up the the sound of them folk sleeping with their cousins near the border at Sqyres place h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## browndog

Sorry Guys,
With the imminent arrival of assistant brewer No 2, brewing will be taking a major back seat to family life in 08. I can't see me participating or attending the mid year swap.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Browndog...

Best be training up Asst Brewery No1

Altough it is hard when all they want to do is go outside and play on swings,play with duplo, show you stuff and put every toy into every anything it will fit into...including exhaust pipes...

Dont ask...just dont...


----------



## winkle

browndog said:


> Sorry Guys,
> With the imminent arrival of assistant brewer No 2, brewing will be taking a major back seat to family life in 08. I can't see me participating or attending the mid year swap.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Let us know, I'll crack a beer or two upon delivery.
You and your beers will be missed mate, all the best.


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> You and your beers will be missed mate, all the best.



+++++ 1

Enjoy the new arrival Tony! I'm sure you'll find a moment or two to sneak off to the brewery occasionally. We'll miss you mate!

Screwy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Well firstly Thanks Guys..

I've had a bit of a look around now and it looks like I missed another great gathering , Bugger , 

Love the B&W shots Nevermore awsome stuff..


I aranged a keg of coopers PA for xmas so as not to have to drink megaswill , Not knowing what beer was what in my case I dident want to drink any that were not ready so we only had Chads and Mothballs beers xmas day. (they were labeld as drink now , what could i do?) The rest I put in my fermenting cupboard to store till I got back on here ... I'm now up to speed and we will enjoy your great offerings over the next week or so...

I haven't set up my brewery as yet but Brewwench put a couple of kits down last week so as to start me off and keep the pressure on to get the bloody brew room built...

Thanks again...


Batz sound like a good idea to me , pencil me in... your heaps closer (hahaha) On The trip back last year the first strech on sunday arvo to north of gympie was the hardest bit , so leaving that out should help..  
will try working something out with Fixa and Berapnopod maybe ... 

Cheers guys


----------



## sqyre

Hey Batz,
I 'm just curious, when would we know a definate for you hosting the the july swap?
As you said, work could be a factor ,when would you know for certain you can host?
I relize its a long way between here and July.. but just for planning reasons what would be your cut off date? in case you got called in?

Cheers Sqyre..


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> Hey Batz,
> I 'm just curious, when would we know a definite for you hosting the the July swap?
> As you said, work could be a factor ,when would you know for certain you can host?
> I relies its a long way between here and July.. but just for planning reasons what would be your cut off date? in case you got called in?
> 
> Cheers Sqyre..



Batz is entitled to first preference for the July swap simply because he put his hand up first.
In cases like this you need an emergency location or 'Plan B' as it were.
I am not volunteering for this but perhaps a member of the clique will stand up & be counted???

TP :beer:

Edit spelling ---- thanks Bonj.


----------



## bonj

Do you mean clique Pete? I'm overused to the point of losing my novelty, but I don't think that's what you meant 

I'll just have to play this one by ear... no idea that far into the future.


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Do you mean clique Pete? I'm overused to the point of losing my novelty, but I don't think that's what you meant
> 
> I'll just have to play this one by ear... no idea that far into the future.



No worries Bonj. this is a local thing. Nothing for you to worry about at all. We are still drinking mates (I hope?)


TP :beer:


----------



## bonj

As long as you can still drink, you'll be my drinking mate


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> As long as you can still drink, you'll be my drinking mate


Isn't that at cliche' Bonj?


----------



## Batz

Well as the Xmas swap is in November perhaps the July swap should be in June.

Get a date and I'll be here,I hate working anyway !

OK 
Here's my idea,
Tidalpete I am sure would love to host one of these functions :beer: but we would have to walk all over his lawn :blink: 
So I suggest Pete organizes this function at the cave......nothing hard just numbers etc

I need a show of hands,and a new thread started by my old mate Pete

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I need a show of hands,and a new thread started by my old mate Pete
> 
> Batz



The silence is deafening. <_< 
You're old enough to organise your own turnouts mate.

TP :beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

June/July...shall do my my best to make it...

Put my name down as a "SWMBO might let me if she takes the kids to the Currumbin bird thingo""


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> The silence is deafening. <_<
> You're old enough to organise your own turnouts mate.
> 
> TP :beer:



OK
Cheers
Batz h34r:


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> Isn't that at cliche' Bonj?



:lol: true


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I found THIS pic from a secret mobile phone pic I forgot I had taken

You all know who it is...


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I found THIS pic from a secret mobile phone pic I forgot I had taken
> 
> You all know who it is...
> 
> View attachment 17214




Who snapped that pic of you with your phone Stu? Funnee!


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I found THIS pic from a secret mobile phone pic I forgot I had taken
> 
> You all know who it is...
> 
> View attachment 17214




Baa Humbug!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Screwtop said:


> Who snapped that pic of you with your phone Stu? Funnee!


I hate you Screwtop...only cause I know it was you.... :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I hate you Screwtop...only cause I know it was you.... :lol:




Can't figure what's worse, you fessing up, or WEARING THAT FCUKING SHIRT, get the missus to dress you next outing. Couldn't even get sqyre to wear that mate! Even Baaaarbra's wearing a mask to guard against the glare. Show off Mungo!

Screwy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Screwtop said:


> Can't figure what's worse, you fessing up, or WEARING THAT FCUKING SHIRT, get the missus to dress you next outing. Couldn't even get sqyre to wear that mate! Even Baaaarbra's wearing a mask to guard against the glare. Show off Mungo!
> 
> Screwy




I got a bit of a feeling that you dont like my shirt Screwy...


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I got a bit of a feeling that you dont like my shirt Screwy...



Showoff Mungo, never see a longline man out in something like that


----------



## sqyre

Screwtop said:


> Couldn't even get sqyre to wear that mate!
> Screwy



I'll take that as a compliment.... i think.. :blink: 

Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Its all about the Hat...


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its all about the Hat...




Been to a Rodeo hadn't ya. Pinched a ten gallon hat of one a them two gallon cowboys.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Screwtop said:


> Been to a Rodeo hadn't ya. Pinched a ten gallon hat of one a them two gallon cowboys.




Dropped that cowboy at your place...said he needed a new hat....


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dropped that cowboy at your place...said he needed a new hat....




Arsehat :lol:


----------



## InCider

"Aaah lark mah shee-ip weth more meet ona they-im"  

Sqyre, does that shirt come with batteries, and do they make them for men? :lol:


----------



## browndog

Mrs B. gave birth to an 8lb 13oz assistant brewer number 2 at 12:30 today. After a long and difficult birth, I'm happy to say, mum and bub are doing well. What's going on with the rest of you guys Incider and Sqyre?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

browndog said:


> Mrs B. gave birth to an 8lb 13oz assistant brewer number 2 at 12:30 today. After a long and difficult birth, I'm happy to say, mum and bub are doing well. What's going on with the rest of you guys Incider and Sqyre?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




So now there's four in the BD household, congrats to you both BD, 8lb 13oz was a fair old effort for Mrs BD, glad all is well.


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> Mrs B. gave birth to an 8lb 13oz assistant brewer number 2 at 12:30 today. After a long and difficult birth, I'm happy to say, mum and bub are doing well. What's going on with the rest of you guys Incider and Sqyre?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Congrats Browndog! This is one of those rare times when you get more out than you put in  

Pass on my best to baby Sean/Pat and Mrs B of course.

Mrs InCider has had enough of being up the duff at the moment. I was going to say: "But you've never woken up after a case swap have you?" and thought better of it.  *joking*

Due on the 4th, the new brewer will be popular if he comes early!

InCider - but due OutCider soon.


----------



## sqyre

Congratulations Tony!!!!

Hopefully we wont be far behind you....
We will have to start a Offspring of Brewers childminding center...
All the girls can get together and discuss nappies and how high junior can count, while we disscuss the more important things..  

I will have to have a couple tonight in celebration!!!

Sqyre...


----------



## bonj

Congratulations Tony! Boy or girl this time?

Please pass our congratulations on to Mrs B. Good to hear they're both doing well.

InCider, SWMBO says "You try waking up every morning for nine months like it's the morning after a caseswap!" :lol: I can see her point.

Top work Browndog family.


----------



## bindi

browndog said:


> Mrs B. gave birth to an 8lb 13oz assistant brewer number 2 at 12:30 today. After a long and difficult birth, I'm happy to say, mum and bub are doing well. What's going on with the rest of you guys Incider and Sqyre?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Gave up on this thread but now glad I had a look. 
Well done BD and Mrs BD, boy/girl ??


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Congratulations Tony! Boy or girl this time?
> 
> Please pass our congratulations on to Mrs B. Good to hear they're both doing well.
> 
> InCider, SWMBO says "You try waking up every morning for nine months like it's the morning after a caseswap!" :lol: I can see her point.
> 
> Top work Browndog family.



haha - she's a keeper! Mrs Bonj that is!  

It's time for me to eat some cement and harden up. 

Mrs InCider has always harped on about how good pregnancy is (day in, day out - on her 3rd pregnancy too) so when she complains of being uncomfortable, I reminder of how much she likes it  

InCider.


----------



## Ross

Congratulations Tony....that's huge...your poor missus :blink: Glad to hear they are both ok...

I'll be wetting the littlun's head with a few ales tonight :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Tyred

Congratulations Browndog. 

Very glad to hear both mother and baby are doing fine as well.


----------



## Screwtop

Let's just hope a few of us get to knock off an AABC before this'un enters under the traineeship of the OM


----------



## PistolPatch

Top news browndog :icon_cheers:

That is a big 'un! Just imagine in 20 years Tony, your children and all the other QLD brewers children will be sitting on Sqyre's deck drinking beer together. Cool!!!

Best wishes to you and Mrs BD.

Pat


----------



## Screwtop

PistolPatch said:


> Top news browndog :icon_cheers:
> 
> That is a big 'un! Just imagine in 20 years Tony, your children and all the other QLD brewers children will be sitting on Sqyre's deck drinking beer together. Cool!!!
> 
> Best wishes to you and Mrs BD.
> 
> Pat



An I'll be dribblin down my shirt - more :lol:


----------



## Mothballs

Congratulations Tony and Mrs Browndog. Glad to hear all is well. I am raising a glass for you right now :beer:


----------



## WildaYeast

Screwtop said:


> An I'll be dribblin down my shirt - more :lol:



You already do that, what's new? Congrats BD.


----------



## Batz

Congrats Tony,to you and the good wife.

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

big congrats tony and mrs B....


----------



## browndog

Thanks Guy's
I can't believe I forgot to mention, it was a boy and his name is Joshua. I got no sleep at all on sat night and was absolutely whacked when i made the post. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj

Welcome to the world Joshua! Enjoy the next 6 weeks, Browndog...  The 1st 6 weeks are always the hardest.

edit: clarification


----------



## winkle

Congrats to the lot of you @ Casa D'Browndog. I knew that there was a reason for getting sh*tfaced with StillScottish on Saturday Nite


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

Well done Tony - Best wishes to Mum and the Bub

cheers

Greg


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Enjoy the next 6 weeks, Browndog...  The 1st 6 weeks are always the hardest.



Belated congrats to you & the missus Tony. :super: 

Bonj,
In my triple experience it's the first 25 years that are the hardest for both mother & father.  

TP :beer:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Belated congrats to you & the missus Tony. :super:
> 
> Bonj,
> In my triple experience it's the first 25 years that are the hardest for both mother & father.
> 
> TP :beer:




It's got easier for you Pete? Lucky man...31 st year and Mum still worries !  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> It's got easier for you Pete?
> Batz



I wish that was the case Batz. The first 25 years is just the hardest bit.
Offspring will always find something for mums & dads to worry about. JRAHAHB. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Zizzle

Congrats on the new Brownpup mate!


----------



## Snow

FNQ Bunyip said:


> big congrats tony and mrs B....


just saw this post. Congratulations, Tony! Hope Mrs Browndog recovers quickly. Good luck with the sleep deprivation  

Cheers - Snow


----------

